# Unpopular Opinions Time



## Megadriver94 (Oct 17, 2018)

GO ahead here and share any opinion and/or view that you find to be unpopular and what not.
I'll start:

Holdo form TLJ is worse than L337 from SOLO: A Star Wars Story
Also,

Ages of Pokemon
Early Years:
>Green/Red/Blue/Yellow
>Gold/Silver/Crystal
>Both Gameboy TCG games
Golden age:
>FireRed/LeafGreen
>Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald
>HG/SS
>Diamond/Pearl/Platinum
>Black/White
Silver Age:
>Black2/White2
>X/Y
Dark Age:
>Sun/Moon
>OR/AS
>US/UM
>LGPEE


----------



## Tigran (Oct 17, 2018)

Spider-Man for the PS4 isn't as great as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

PUBG and Fortnite are overrated
Waluigi is overrated and any related meme should die
Assassin's Creed hasn't been good since Black Flag
TWD is boring and also overrated, ooh, zombies, that hasn't been done before
The NES Online and the games available for it are boring as hell


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2018)

Minecraft is shit.


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Oct 17, 2018)

Is your pokemon ranking really an unpopular opinion? Seems pretty accurate to me...


----------



## machinoman (Oct 17, 2018)

i would rather go back and watch star wars I, II, and III than IV, V, and VI.
the muppets from the original movies don't hold up very well and i find it annoying.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 17, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Minecraft is shit.


They said unpopular.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2018)

The SX team are horrible for the community and mostly steals code. Their original ideas only ended up getting people banned and or increase the risk of bricking the system
Also Maxconsole is a shill site and we shouldn't be working with them. Their admin is a shill who uses our site to funnel views to his site.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

I believe that most movies and TV shows that aired after the year 2000 tend to be trash.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 17, 2018)

Huawei P20, why 3 fucking back cameras on the phone? Its not even the best phone in the market quit glorifying it.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 17, 2018)

Raiden from mgs 2 was actually a good character.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 17, 2018)

Brawl was actually a pretty decent game.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 17, 2018)

Living life like a conformist sheep to the establishment has no meaning, but we all end up doing it in the end. We are just too lazy and as long as our life is "made easy" we don't seem to care that much that foreign opinions are being fed to us to make us believe we had the freedom to think. We end up being irrelevant, dying irrelevant and being used by a big machinery... does anyone even still understand the machinery? Or has the last person that had some understanding of it long ago died and we keep living in make believe and feeding this system to make it subsist without knowing what for? We are just irrelevant, we have no purpose or meaning.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Oct 17, 2018)

Apple products are shit.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

I think that women are overrated.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 17, 2018)

Notwithstanding the bad publicity for feminism due to many somewhat extremist episodes heavily advertised in social media (something that I wouldn't be surprised to find out being an organized effort at discrediting it), the world is still full of gender inequality -in the sense of women having it worse- and we should still strive for an equal standing.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 17, 2018)

The N64 is the best Nintendo system pre Wii. Also, I want to hear Toto's Africa as a country song, even though I hate most country music because it all sounds the same to me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> Living life like a conformist sheep to the establishment has no meaning, but we all end up doing it in the end. We are just too lazy and as long as our life is "made easy" we don't seem to care that much that foreign opinions are being fed to us to make us believe we had the freedom to think. We end up being irrelevant, dying irrelevant and being used by a big machinery... does anyone even still understand the machinery? Or has the last person that had some understanding of it long ago died and we keep living in make believe and feeding this system to make it subsist without knowing what for? We are just irrelevant, we have no purpose or meaning.


That doesn't sound unpopular, just what some people are trying to keep in the back of their heads


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

I think that country music is better than rap.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> PUBG and Fortnite are overrated
> Waluigi is overrated and any related meme should die
> Assassin's Creed hasn't been good since Black Flag
> TWD is boring and also overrated, ooh, zombies, that hasn't been done before
> The NES Online and the games available for it are boring as hell


what about Bowsette?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> I think that country music is better than rap.


everything is better than rap


----------



## Vieela (Oct 17, 2018)

I honestly liked pokémon SM. I disliked USUM because it's all post-game content, but Sun & Moon was a very solid entry to the series imo, and i really had a great time with it. It isn't my favorite, as i love Platinum and Black and White waaaaaaaaay more, but i definetly liked SM quite a bit.

Also, i don't think Pokémon Let's GO is a complete disaster. Now, being honest, it isn't good, but over the time it has been sounding less worse than it has been when it was annouced. I'm not hyped at all, it seems a very stale and boring entry tbh, but it's not the end of the world. Just minutes before it.


----------



## elBenyo (Oct 17, 2018)

Everything after Modern Warfare 2 is nearly unplayable, especially any Black Ops games.


----------



## bi388 (Oct 17, 2018)

Megaman Battle Network is better than the classic series. The Wii U currently has a better 1st party library than The Switch. Bethesda is an absolute trash company and harmful to gaming as a whole.


----------



## Stephano (Oct 17, 2018)

Dark souls II is the best “Souls” game
Fire Emblem Awakening and Fates are complete Trash

There, that should trigger someone.


----------



## bi388 (Oct 17, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Dark souls II is the best “Souls” game


DKS2 is honestly super overhated, the game has issues but its not a bad game at all. Far better than demons souls imo. That being said, I could never justify putting it above Bloodborne which is one of the best games of the decade.


----------



## shadefoundry (Oct 17, 2018)

Final Fantasy VII is a shit game for the time and an even worse game now.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

Chemicals in the water is turning Frogs gay


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

shadefoundry said:


> Final Fantasy VII is a shit game for the time and an even worse game now.


I personally thought it was the best in the series.


----------



## shadefoundry (Oct 17, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Chemicals in the water is turning Frogs gay


The frogs were gay to begin with


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 17, 2018)

shadefoundry said:


> The frogs were gay to begin with


But now they are also bald, that's the chemicals fault for sure!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Chemicals in the water is turning Frogs gay


That's actually true - https://www.livescience.com/10957-pesticide-turns-male-frogs-females.html


----------



## shadefoundry (Oct 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> But now they are also bald, that's the chemicals fault for sure!


Oh definitely!



PanTheFaun said:


> I personally thought it was the best in the series.


I respectfully disagree. The battles are excruciatingly slow even on the fastest setting, the shift from chibi to full size art style between the overworld and battles is jarring and the story takes itself far more seriously than it should imo.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Dark souls II is the best “Souls” game


I agree with this.  It was easier than the first game but nowhere near as janky with physics and bugs and stuff.  Viable build diversity is also greater in DS2 than the other games IMO.  I also really enjoyed getting better and better at Pursuer fights as the game progressed.


NASCAR has no good reason to exist.  People don't even watch it for the race, they're just waiting for someone to crash.  There are plenty of other sports which are action-packed from beginning to end, and somehow they manage to not use up thousands of gallons of finite fossil fuels in the process.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

shadefoundry said:


> Oh definitely!
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. The battles are excruciatingly slow even on the fastest setting, the shift from chibi to full size art style between the overworld and battles is jarring and the story takes itself far more seriously than it should imo.


To each their own. c:


----------



## gman666 (Oct 17, 2018)

Earth Wind and Fire's "September" is the worst old school song ever.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 17, 2018)

Modern gaming is such a problem. Both sides are to blame, and it's getting worse.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

USA is #1


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

SG854 said:


> USA is #1


That's just so true. c:


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> That's actually true - https://www.livescience.com/10957-pesticide-turns-male-frogs-females.html


Technically that says it turns them into females, not that it turns them gay.  It's not surprising that pesticides have adverse effects on wildlife though, they straight kill off a lot of species.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Technically that says it turns them into females, not that it turns them gay.  It's not surprising that pesticides have adverse effects on wildlife though, they straight kill off a lot of species.


Well when they turn feminine they mate with male frogs.


----------



## bi388 (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Well when they turn feminine they mate with male frogs.


But if theyre now female then it is no longer gay. The article you linked said they become females.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Well when they turn feminine they mate with male frogs.


Which is just straight frog sex at that point since the newly-female frogs are even able to reproduce.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Which is just straight frog sex at that point since the newly-female frogs are even able to reproduce.


Man its close enough. Haha.


----------



## gman666 (Oct 17, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Chemicals in the water is turning Frogs gay


Alex Jones is so right!


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

Unpopular opinion....

Women are superior


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2018)

Open source code usually isn't what people make it out to be.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Notwithstanding the bad publicity for feminism due to many somewhat extremist episodes heavily advertised in social media (something that I wouldn't be surprised to find out being an organized effort at discrediting it), the world is still full of gender inequality -in the sense of women having it worse- and we should still strive for an equal standing.


Women having it worse is a myth. The majority of people in prisons are men. The majority of victims of murder and violent crimes are men. Men are 70% more likely to die from cancer than women. The list goes on and on. So let me ask you. Do you want to live longer or get paid more?


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

Feminism will bring prosperity to this Earth! All hail Feminism and gay frogs!


----------



## gman666 (Oct 17, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Women having it worse is a myth. The majority of people in prisons are men. The majority of victims of murder and violent crimes are men. Men are 70% more likely to die from cancer than women. The list goes on and on. So let me ask you. Do you want to live longer or get paid more?


The saying "Women get paid 70 cents to the Dollar compared to men" is actually wrong and commonly misunderstood. The statistic is a national average provided by census data. If a woman has the same education, same hours worked, the same position, and equivalent seniority, they are paid the same as male counterparts. It is illegal otherwise and grounds for legal action. This mainly applies to the U.S. as I'm not sure about other countries.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 17, 2018)

gman666 said:


> The saying "Women get paid 70 cents to the Dollar compared to men" is actually wrong and commonly misunderstood. The statistic is a national average provided by census data. If a woman has the same education, same hours worked, the same position, and equivalent seniority, they are paid the same as male counterparts. It is illegal otherwise and grounds for legal action. This mainly applies to the U.S. as I'm not sure about other countries.


you're right. but that's one of the first arguments people use to prove inequality for women. Also women are not being genitally mutilated at birth like men are in the world. If they are it's only in remote places of the world and a small fraction compared to the amount of men.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 17, 2018)

People should stop using America as a synonym for "the western world". America is but just one of a plethora of countries in what modern society calls "the western world", and AFAIK the only one where circumcision is common place.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> People should stop using America as a synonym for "the western world". America is but just one of a plethora of countries in what modern society calls "the western world", and AFAIK the only one where circumcision is common place.


True, but unless you're using the term 'United States', America can also be taken to mean the Americas, North and South.  Which is essentially the entirety of the Western world.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> True, but unless you're using the term 'United States', America can be taken to mean the Americas, North and South.  Which is essentially the entirety of the Western world.


True, specially touching when I myself come from one of those American countries that is not the USA.
Back there we feel that the USA calling itself America (in disregard of the rest of America) is kind of disrespectful to everybody else... perhaps even cocky or arrogant.
But it is how things are, and instead of going into terminology discussions we just call it America when we speak English and we get on with it.

PS: But that said, most of Europe is also part of what we call "the western world".


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> People should stop using America as a synonym for "the western world". America is just one of a plethora of countries in what modern society calls "the western world", and AFAIK the only one where circumcision is common place.


I edited out "western" about 10 seconds after I posted it because I realized that it also happens in other places not because I was equating America with the western world. Circumcision is a Jewish ritual and it gets practiced in Israel as well.


----------



## gman666 (Oct 17, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> you're right. but that's one of the first arguments people use to prove inequality for women. Also women are not being genitally mutilated at birth like men are in the world. If they are it's only in remote places of the world and a small fraction compared to the amount of men.


However, women are more likely to take education paths that are less likely to pay as much. They tend to gravitate towards caretaker oriented majors which include teaching, environmental, and health care. Also, women are less likely to be considered for promotions (about 15% less likely than men). Also, women have less success in negotiating their salaries (Not as assertive as men). Which means that the culture has to change. Women should be encouraged to take on better paying educational paths and jobs should be more inclusive when considering promotions and salary raises. But all this talk about how "men are the problem" is a bunch of BS.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

Unpopular opinion....

Japanese Spider-Man is superior to American one


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 17, 2018)

Unrelated but: https://nintendosoup.com/huawei-our-smartphone-is-superior-over-nintendo-switch/


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Unrelated but: https://nintendosoup.com/huawei-our-smartphone-is-superior-over-nintendo-switch/


They might as well be saying Nokia's N-Gage was superior to PSP and Nintendo DS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

What else..

Final Fantasy X-2 is weeabo garbage, as is FFXIII
Final Fantasy V is a better game than IV
I think Super Mario Sunshine is praised way too much, overrated
People who hate Americans for what the government does are all delusional and need to get over it
NES games aren't that great


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2018)

Life is _*not* _meaningless and we all have a purpose to strive for.

Also pop music is crap


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> PS: But that said, most of Europe is also part of what we call "the western world".


Fair enough.  I suppose it depends on where the "middle point" is set.  Since the Middle East is _just_ East of Europe, I think that makes much of Europe Middle-Earth.  Even if that's not true I like calling it that regardless.  



the_randomizer said:


> NES games aren't that great


For the most part I agree.  There are a few gems, but nearly every concept was later done better on SNES and GBA.  To be fair, however, NES was when gaming was in it's infancy, all games had rough edges, a lot even being text-input based.  The fact that Nintendo just pulled these ideas and franchises from thin air is still very impressive to this day, and there's nothing like a little old school difficulty occasionally, to check your video game ego.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 17, 2018)

All mobile games from Nintendo are cash-grabs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Fair enough.  I suppose it depends on where the "middle point" is set.  Since the Middle East is _just_ East of Europe, I think that makes much of Europe Middle-Earth.  Even if that's not true I like calling it that regardless.
> 
> 
> For the most part I agree.  There are a few gems, but nearly every concept was later done better on SNES and GBA.  To be fair, however, NES was when gaming was in it's infancy, all games had rough edges, a lot even being text-input based.  The fact that Nintendo just pulled these ideas and franchises from thin air is still very impressive to this day, and there's nothing like a little old school difficulty occasionally, to check your video game ego.



I just...I don't know, like with the Switch NES Online thing, there are few gems, but a lot of them feel like turds. I can't seem to get engaged in any of them for more than 10 min tops.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I just...I don't know, like with the Switch NES Online thing, there are few gems, but a lot of them feel like turds. I can't seem to get engaged in any of them for more than 10 min tops.


That's fine, like I said you'd be better-served playing SNES/GBA sequels for most stuff.  I still enjoy Excitebike (had the Gameboy version), Ice Climbers, and the original Donkey Kong.  The thing is that these games were all arcade-type gameplay because they had to be on the low-spec hardware of NES.  You either like that or you don't, and it's fine if you don't, given all the better and newer games to play.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 17, 2018)

Fortnite is fun. You just hate kids that do stuff you would have been beaten up in school for.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Fair enough.  I suppose it depends on where the "middle point" is set.  Since the Middle East is _just_ East of Europe, I think that makes much of Europe Middle-Earth.  Even if that's not true I like calling it that regardless.
> 
> 
> For the most part I agree.  There are a few gems, but nearly every concept was later done better on SNES and GBA.  To be fair, however, NES was when gaming was in it's infancy, all games had rough edges, a lot even being text-input based.  The fact that Nintendo just pulled these ideas and franchises from thin air is still very impressive to this day, and there's nothing like a little old school difficulty occasionally, to check your video game ego.


Snes is wayyyy better then Nes. But I am a big fan of the castlevania games on nes. Japanese Castlevania 3 with its enhanced music is awesome. Kirby is good, metroid, megaman, ducktales, contra, ninja gaiden, zelda, mario, punchout are all good


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 17, 2018)

The Garbage Pail Kids was a good movie. I watched it a bunch of times.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 17, 2018)

The Saudis did 9/11


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2018)

Unpopular opinion: Growing up sucks.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 17, 2018)

elBenyo said:


> Everything after Modern Warfare 2 is nearly unplayable, especially any Black Ops games.


Another opinion is that ghosts is the best cod game. Mostly because of aliens mode.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 17, 2018)

Glasses-less 3D should have became a standard feature for devices a long time ago.
Same for motion controllers with traditional controls.
18:9 should become a standard for all devices, not just phones. 

Shadow the Hedgehog was a good game. Guns and all. Should have been improved on and made into a series.




Megadriver94 said:


> Dark Age:
> >Sun/Moon
> >OR/AS
> >US/UM
> >LGPEE


I don't think it is fair to lump up the Sun/Moon series and OR/AS with LGP/LGE.



Xzi said:


> NASCAR has no good reason to exist.  People don't even watch it for the race, they're just waiting for someone to crash.  There are plenty of other sports which are action-packed from beginning to end, and somehow they manage to not use up thousands of gallons of finite fossil fuels in the process.


I don't watch NASCAR, but what if they switch to electric cars?


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 17, 2018)

Well, here's probably something I will recieve a truckload of shit for:

Ocarina of Time isn't the timeless classic -pun intended- that everyone makes it up to be. It's good game, much better than most current microtransaction-filled AAA games, but it hasn't aged that well. It was way ahead of its time twenty years ago, sure, but some if not most of its mechanics nowadays feel convoluted, clunky and generally just... outdated. Put into prespective, many other classic retro games have aged much better (Doom or Metal Gear Solid for example) while OOT simply isn't as enjoyable as it originally was.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

I love gospel music. c:


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 17, 2018)

Tv is horrible, if i want to watch something ill use the internet.
Summer is horrible, take your heat and put it somewhere else, I dont want it.
Cheese is one of the most horrible ingredients on this planet, yuch.


----------



## Bedel (Oct 17, 2018)

KH story is easy to understand. You just need to play the freaking games.
And: yes, js is a bad programming language. Well indeed, any language with weak type (or is it typing? Sorry, not an english speaker here) is bad. Usefull, but bad.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 17, 2018)

I liked Sonic 06.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

This thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

not really an opinion,
But I just had to say
Weed is now legal in Canada since midnight


----------



## Stephano (Oct 17, 2018)

bi388 said:


> DKS2 is honestly super overhated, the game has issues but its not a bad game at all. Far better than demons souls imo. That being said, I could never justify putting it above Bloodborne which is one of the best games of the decade.


Don't get me wrong, I absolutely ADORE Bloodborne. About a week ago, my brother wanted us to make a top 100 video game list. As for where I put the Souls games on my list, Bloodborne was number 9 and DSII was number 8. Despite not have really good boss fights, the sheer amount of content, custom-ability, build variety, as well as the best lore in the series (my opinion), I like DSII a bit more than BB.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 17, 2018)

If people can actively argue for white nationalism, I'm pretty sure there aren't any unpopular opinions.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 17, 2018)

every sheeps go butcher's to buy an Apple phone made of obsolet HW and they still think it's a good deal and bought a good phone


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> If people can actively argue for white nationalism, I'm pretty sure there aren't any unpopular opinions.


Haha does it bother you that much? 
People can have different opinions.


----------



## Bedel (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha does it bother you that much?
> People can have different opinions.


Thinking some people is worst than other just for sex, religion, or the skin color is not a opinion. It's being an asshole.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Bedel said:


> Thinking some people is worst than other just for sex, religion, or the skin color is not a opinion. It's being an asshole.


Who believes that?


----------



## Pachee (Oct 17, 2018)

Castlevania 64 is a great game.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

Bedel said:


> Thinking some people is worst than other just for sex, religion, or the skin color is not a opinion. It's being an asshole.


totally agree
and I'm a white male heterosexual
but I'm not rich, so maybe that's why I agree with you lol


----------



## Bedel (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Who believes that?


People with brain.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Bedel said:


> People with brain.


I'm saying I don't have a problem with other races, religions, or women.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

Here in Quebec, we use the same word for race (as in people) and breed (as in for animals)
So, lot of people say we shouldn't use that word to describe people, because it's like treating black people like animals

But personally, I'm for using that word, because that case is exactly like animals
for example, dogs... dogs are all different, but also all look the same
They are all the same (as dogs)
They all have four legs/paws, a nose and a mouth
2 big ears, a tail, etc
But they also all are different (their breed/race)
they all have different fur color, size
size of tail, nose and mouth, different shape and height, etc

It's just the same for humans
white people have white skin and some facial trait
while black people have other facial trait (also different between them according to their origin place, africa, india, haiti, etc)
same for asiatics, arabics, etc

I don't want to sound racist, but that's my point of view


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Here in Quebec, we use the same word for race (as in people) and breed (as in for animals)
> So, lot of people say we shouldn't use that word to describe people, because it's like treating black people like animals
> 
> But personally, I'm for using that word, because that case is exactly like animals
> ...


Those facial features and such would be called phenotypes. c:


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Those facial features and such would be called phenotypes. c:


well, Idk for that
But I know that, for example, african blacks have different facial features (you say that this is the correct way to say, right?) than haitian or black from other places.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, Idk for that
> But I know that, for example, african blacks have different facial features (you say that this is the correct way to say, right?) than haitian or black from other places.


That is correct.


----------



## Brigand (Oct 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> totally agree
> and I'm a white male heterosexual
> but I'm not rich, so maybe that's why I agree with you lol


You don't have to fit into a certain group of people to maintain an opinion on something 

umm unpopular opinions...
Super Mario Bros. games aren't that great, kart and party are far superior
Sonic and the Black Knight was pretty fun
birbs>cats


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2018)

Android is not the better mobile OS by default.
The better of iOS and android comes down to opinion and preference.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2018)

Your mom is actually pretty hot


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

Brigand said:


> You don't have to fit into a certain group of people to maintain an opinion on something
> 
> umm unpopular opinions...
> Super Mario Bros. games aren't that great, kart and party are far superior
> ...


well it's just prejudice that white heterosexual rich males are sexist, racist, and such
and well, Trump doesn't help to clean them from that prejudice lol


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 17, 2018)

Pokémon Black/White are good,I tried them awhile back.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2018)

I consider GMOD to be the greatest game of all time.

Mario Sunshine is my favorite Mario game in the main series.


----------



## Brigand (Oct 17, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> Pokémon Black/White are good,I tried them awhile back.


I don't think that's really an unpopular opinion, but I totally agree. I didn't bother completing them until recently either and I've got to say they're a pretty solid game!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I consider GMOD to be the greatest game of all time.
> 
> Mario Sunshine is my favorite Mario game in the main series.


Mario Sunshine are part of the main serie?
I though it was games like
SMB trilogy on NES
NSMB on Wii, Wii U, DS, 3ds
you know, such games...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Mario Sunshine are part of the main serie?
> I though it was games like
> SMB trilogy on NES
> NSMB on Wii, Wii U, DS, 3ds
> you know, such games...


Yes, its part of the main series. 64, Galaxy and Galaxy 2, and Odyssey are also part of it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Yes, its part of the main series. 64, Galaxy and Galaxy 2, and Odyssey are also part of it.


oh well, I though they were another serie


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> oh well, I though they were another serie


Nah. Most games with the words "Super Mario" are part of the main series, excluding the obvious spin-offs like Super Mario Party.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Pokemon MD > Main game
Digmon > Pokemon


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon MD > Main game
> Digmon > Pokemon


i like your first statement
but i dislike the second
sorry, no like for you


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i like your first statement
> but i dislike the second
> sorry, no like for you


Digimon had a far better story than Pokemon in my opinion. Especially Digimon Tamers, which really got me into the series more than the first two. Plus I find the games tend to take more risks than the Pokemon games do.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 17, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Digimon had a far better story than Pokemon in my opinion. Especially Digimon Tamers, which really got me into the series more than the first two. Plus I find the games tend to take more risks than the Pokemon games do.


Digimon's story is so much deeper than Pokemon's that you'd really have to lie to yourself to say the pokemon anime was somehow better.

As for the games that's more up in the air.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Digimon's story is so much deeper than Pokemon's that you'd really have to lie to yourself to say the pokemon anime was somehow better.
> 
> As for the games that's more up in the air.


Personally I found the games to be hit n miss, but still a lot of risks taken in them. Examples being Cyber Sleuth for example actually had an openly gay male appear in the game. I know that shouldn't be considered a "risk," but you know the world we live in. They also weren't shy from cursing in what most would see as a game based on a "kid's series." Which again not really a "risk," but still something that I personally didn't expect. This all on top of the fact that they tend to really make completely different games with each game. There's not always a very a repeating pattern, most of the games tend to be very different from each other (for better or for worse.) I know Pokemon has spin-off games, but basically all Digimon games are "spin-offs."


----------



## duwen (Oct 17, 2018)

N64 is massively overrated.

Entitled millennial cry-babies and PC SJW's are crippling creativity and unwittingly enforcing censorship.

The Phantom Menace is the best of the prequels.

There are only two genders.

Apple products are appallingly bad and overpriced.

Infinity War wasn't the best Marvel film ever... it wasn't even the best Marvel film this year (and neither was Black Panther).

Sega Master System is better than Nintendo Entertainment System.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

duwen said:


> N64 is massively overrated.
> 
> Entitled millennial cry-babies and PC SJW's are crippling creativity and unwittingly enforcing censorship.
> 
> ...


I l;iked just for the phrase about Apple products^^


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 17, 2018)

Canada is the biggest country in America.

Oh wait... that isn't an opinion, but perhaps it is an unpopular fact?


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Canada is the biggest country in America.
> 
> Oh wait... that isn't an opinion, but perhaps it is an unpopular fact?


Canadian national anthem is superior to American


----------



## Pachee (Oct 17, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Canadian national anthem is superior to American


The US is making Canadians slow with the HAARP.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

Pachee said:


> The US is making Canadians slow with the HAARP.


Canadians are more manly then British. Canadians have hockey, British have gay soccer/football


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

More unpopular opinions:

- Weed is over-popularized and outside the medicinal purposes of cannabis oil, a lot of people probably get high off marijuana 
- Overly sensitive whiny SJW groups bitch and moan about any word they deem as "politically incorrect" and are easily offended at anything they don't like and try to force censorship
- Avocados are disgusting in taste and in texture, as are raw tomatoes (exceptions are ketchup and tomato sauce)
- The smell of raw, sliced onions make me want to vomit
- Whole milk is good for you if you don't go overboard


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> - Avocados are disgusting in taste and in texture, as are raw tomatoes (exceptions are ketchup and tomato sauce)


That would truly be an unpopular opinion for me, I just love my raw tomatoes (palta is also ok).


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2018)

People should be free to live their lives like they want without having to fear being themselves.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> That would truly be an unpopular opinion for me, I just love my raw tomatoes (palta is also ok).



The texture just grosses me out


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 17, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon MD > Main game
> Digmon > Pokemon


Hey beautiful what are you doing tonight?


----------



## Kingy (Oct 17, 2018)

I like most of Donald Trump's opinions and policies.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> I like most of Donald Trump's opinions and policies.


Woot! c:


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Hey beautiful what are you doing tonight?


The same thing we do every night, Pinky, try to take over the world!


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2018)

shadefoundry said:


> Final Fantasy VII is a shit game for the time and an even worse game now.


Totally agree iv and vi are way better than 7.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> - *Whole milk is good for you if you don't go overboard*



Stop right there

https://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-bad-for-you.414719/

It's not an opinion, milk is objectively bad for you


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Stop right there





x65943 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-bad-for-you.414719/
> 
> It's not an opinion, milk is objectively bad for you


@Ssssuper is my hero. He goes against the common belief and against mob mentality. He is a rebel. Cows are rapped on a daily basis. People don’t care about rape victims. No matter the insults and constant mob against him, he stood his ground, people treated him like dirt and laughed at him. He was a victim. People believed the earth was flat, people will believe that cows need to be saved. Cows are friends not food. Moooo! L


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

SG854 said:


> ​@Ssssuper is my hero. He goes against the common belief and against mob mentality. He is a rebel. Cows are rapped on a daily basis. People don’t care about rape victims. No matter the insults and constant mob against him, he stood his ground, people treated him like dirt and laughed at him. He was a victim. People believed the earth was flat, people will believe that cows need to be saved. Cows are friends not food. Moooo! L


I'm still gonna drink milk. c:


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I'm still gonna drink milk. c:


God forgive this man for all the evil sins he has committed against nature


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

SG854 said:


> God forgive this man for all the evil sins he has committed against nature


Moo.


----------



## Attacker3 (Oct 17, 2018)

Elder Scrolls Online is really fun! (I picked it up a couple days ago and love it)
Most Rap is not music, and rather is a subset of poetry. Mumbling some bull to a beat doesn't make music.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Stop right there
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-bad-for-you.414719/
> 
> It's not an opinion, milk is objectively bad for you



Yeah. so are alcohol and smoking, but you don't see me going on a diatribe thread about that. 

Edit: Never mind, screw it.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah. so are alcohol and smoking, but you don't see me going on a diatribe thread about that. Also, I thought we were allowed to voice opinions on here, no?


That thread is a joke by itself. No one in their sane mind took it seriously.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> That thread is a joke by itself. No one in their sane mind took it seriously.


Never mind, I take it back.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I don't watch NASCAR, but what if they switch to electric cars?


I certainly wouldn't have any issue with it, but I think most NASCAR fans would be up in arms.  Something about the deafening noise of the gas engines gets their peckers hard.  The one time I was brought to an event for free, nearly everybody was covered in some form of engine grease or motor oil, so I imagine a lot of fans fancy themselves mechanical engineers too.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I certainly wouldn't have any issue with it, but I think most NASCAR fans would be up in arms.  Something about the deafening noise of the gas engines gets their peckers hard.  The one time I was brought to an event for free, nearly everybody was covered in some form of engine grease or motor oil, so I imagine a lot of fans fancy themselves mechanical engineers too.


For sound, well, they can fake it. 

Can't do much about the people who want to be cover in grease and oil, but that sounds terrible anyway.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 17, 2018)

SG854 said:


> God forgive this man for all the evil sins he has committed against nature


I don't believe in either PETA, nor Greenpeace's shit. Yeah, because neither anecdotes nor Bandwagon mentality are fallacies /s. Both meat eating and plant-eating are natural occurrences across nature. Saying something is "not natural" isn't that good of an argument on its own. Humans are the only Earth life-forms that are known to drink milk after infancy-early childhood(aka toddler years). As for the studies that say that more than 60% of humans these days are lactose intolerant, even if its true, so what? It does not answer things such as how it got to that level, and which races comprise most of those in the category of being lactose intolerant. Furthermore, humans are more closely related to Chimpanzees than Gorillas, and the Out of Africa Theory for the origin of all humanity is not devoid of flaws. Overall, the idea that humans are herbivores by nature like cattle and horses are is not all that accurate. Pic related. Not all humans came form Africa.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> ​@Ssssuper is my hero. He goes against the common belief and against mob mentality. He is a rebel. Cows are rapped on a daily basis. People don’t care about rape victims. No matter the insults and constant mob against him, he stood his ground, people treated him like dirt and laughed at him. He was a victim. People believed the earth was flat, people will believe that cows need to be saved. Cows are friends not food. Moooo! L


>rape
Cows and other non-humanoid animals are NOT inherently equal to us. There are a myriad of differences between us and other life-forms on this planet. This is especially apparent when observing insects and worms.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Oct 17, 2018)

Puyo puyo is better than tetris


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Not all humans came form Africa.


Go back far enough in history and all the continents/countries were connected in one landmass.  The map was far different from what it is today around the time humans were forming hunter-gatherer tribes.  So yeah, technically we didn't come from Africa or any modern country, but the fertile crescent which played a big role in establishing early human civilization ended up closer to the Middle East:


----------



## shadefoundry (Oct 17, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Totally agree iv and vi are way better than 7.


Say what you want about iv and vi, at least they embrace their sillier elements and are actually able to hold up today because of it.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> I don't believe in either PETA, nor Greenpeace's shit. Yeah, because neither anecdotes nor Bandwagon mentality are fallacies /s. Both meat eating and plant-eating are natural occurrences across nature. Saying something is "not natural" isn't that good of an argument on its own. Humans are the only Earth life-forms that are known to drink milk after infancy-early childhood(aka toddler years). As for the studies that say that more than 60% of humans these days are lactose intolerant, even if its true, so what? It does not answer things such as how it got to that level, and which races comprise most of those in the category of being lactose intolerant. Furthermore, humans are more closely related to Chimpanzees than Gorillas, and the Out of Africa Theory for the origin of all humanity is not devoid of flaws. Overall, the idea that humans are herbivores by nature like cattle and horses are is not all that accurate. Pic related. Not all humans came form Africa.View attachment 146939
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Russian geneticist does not disapprove anything. That study is a bad study.

They don’t reference the huge evidence that humans originate from Africa. They don’t dispute that human origins are from Africa. This should set alarms off.

Even when you look at the references they just reference themselves, 7 out of 10 of refrences. It’s like what creationist do with their pseudoscience papers, they ignore outside evidence to “prove” their point, and reference themselves as a source of information.

http://www.scirp.org/journal/PaperInformation.aspx?paperID=19566

The oldest fossil for modern humans was 195,000 yrs ago in Africa. Even if they find something older like 250,000 yrs ago, it wouldn’t prove anything because ancestors of Modern human fossils are found in Africa that go back millions of yrs. It will only set back the out of Africa date a little further back.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Oct 17, 2018)

The Nintendo Gamecube was Nintendo's golden Era (Game wise)


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 18, 2018)

Logic, reason and evidence are all tools of the patriarchy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

- The SNES was better than the N64 in terms of games that still hold up to this day
- RTS/Strategy games with permadeath are boring
- All the FE characters in Smash 4 are nothing but clones with slight deviations to their damage output
- PETA, HSUS, ALF and all other animal rights groups are terrorists who try to force people to give in to their bullshit agendas


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> PETA, HSUS, ALF and all other animal rights groups are terrorists who try to force people to give in to their bullshit agendas


 you are wrong to claim all animal rights groups are terrorists there are many that are not. And how is the protection of animals a bullshit agenda??


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 18, 2018)

Obama sucked, Trump is not bad


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Obama sucked, Trump is not bad


you deserve a dislike


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

Trump receives more flak than he deserves.
Also Trump's presidency is still better than what Hillary's would have been.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CallmeBerto said:


> Logic, reason and evidence are all tools of the patriarchy.



What does this actually mean?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

WiiU said:


> Trump receives more flak than he deserves.
> Also Trump's presidency is still better than what Hillary's would have been.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


He's being sarcastic.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 18, 2018)

WiiU said:


> Trump receives more flak than he deserves.
> Also Trump's presidency is still better than what Hillary's would have been.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...




Poking fun at feminist.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Oct 18, 2018)

Cubic ninja was kind of fun


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 18, 2018)

People who enjoy apple products are generally dumbasses.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Oct 18, 2018)

spirit tracks is better than breath of the wild


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 18, 2018)

Eddypikachu said:


> spirit tracks is better than breath of the wild


That reminds me of another one of mine. Breath of the Wild isn't that good of a game at all


----------



## bi388 (Oct 18, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> >rape
> Cows and other non-humanoid animals are NOT inherently equal to us. There are a myriad of differences between us and other life-forms on this planet. This is especially apparent when observing insects and worms.


Youre drawing conclusions where there are none. There are differences between humans and cows. Check. They are therefore inferior. You didnt prove that or even give a logical reasoning to get there, but ok ill give it to you. Therefore forceful impregnation against their will isnt rape... no. That doesnt follow.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 18, 2018)

Blastoise > Charizard


----------



## Eddypikachu (Oct 18, 2018)

Dedenne > Pikachu (I know pikachu is in my username but I like dedenne more lol)


----------



## Pachee (Oct 18, 2018)

- Story wise, BoTW is the worst home console Zelda game for its time.
- Majora's Mask is the Zelda game i dislike most, gave up on finishing it.
- derrek, ned and naehrwert are a shame to this scene.


----------



## shadefoundry (Oct 18, 2018)

Since we're all talking about Zelda...
Moving to 3d was the biggest mistake the Zelda games ever made, and the top-down 2d games are still the best the series has to offer.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Oct 18, 2018)

Games should be more expensive in 2018.
Subscriptions in MMOs are better than cash shops.
Politics should not ban lootboxes, as adults should be responsible in the first place
Players are generally entitled idiots 
Rytlock for Smash

And yes, I don't like EA.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 18, 2018)

final fantasy is boring


----------



## deinonychus71 (Oct 18, 2018)

bi388 said:


> Youre drawing conclusions where there are none. There are differences between humans and cows. Check. They are therefore inferior. You didnt prove that or even give a logical reasoning to get there, but ok ill give it to you. Therefore forceful impregnation against their will isnt rape... no. That doesnt follow.



People get nuts when you start challenging their moral in regards to what is done daily to animals, so their first reaction is to say that animals are just inferior by nature.
Hunting and posing in front of dead animals in fine to our moral standards, puppy mills are fine, hyper industrialization is fine, violating cows is fine, even digging a hole in their belly is fine!

Of course, it's nothing but pure hypocrisy. How do I know? Because they are still some things done to animals that literally everyone will agree (including me) is horrible, while not being nearly as bad to the animals themselves. It's all about morality, nobody care about the animals, especially not PETA.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 18, 2018)

Nintendo is going too far with their crackdown on sites that hold roms for their systems. Also, Megaman 11 should have had Zero make an appearance.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

Deadpool is overrated
Marvel > DC
Iron Man 3 > Iron Man 2
Nintendo is doing a crappy job with NES Online and Nintendo Online for the Switch


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Deadpool is overrated
> Marvel > DC
> Iron Man 3 > Iron Man 2
> Nintendo is doing a crappy job with NES Online and Nintendo Online for the Switch


DC eventually caught up in the 1970s-mid 1980s when it came to being more consistent at making comic books that didn't read like something with plotlines and villain personalities for 5-10 year olds. Also, DC has The Atom, who can shrink and grow to any size he wants to, be it that of an elephant or an atom.
Iron Man 2 is less "over the place" in terms of its plot, and I like it more than 3.
Nintendo is doing a crappy job with NES online overall, I agree. Not so much for the Switch online service when it comes to online play.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



deinonychus71 said:


> People get nuts when you start challenging their moral in regards to what is done daily to animals, so their first reaction is to say that animals are just inferior by nature.
> Hunting and posing in front of dead animals in fine to our moral standards, puppy mills are fine, hyper industrialization is fine, violating cows is fine, even digging a hole in their belly is fine!
> 
> Of course, it's nothing but pure hypocrisy. How do I know? Because they are still some things done to animals that literally everyone will agree (including me) is horrible, while not being nearly as bad to the animals themselves. It's all about morality, nobody care about the animals, especially not PETA.


FYI, I do have concerns about puppy mills and how much antibiotics cows, pigs, and chickens are fed on many major farms. As for digging holes in animal bellies, what do you mean by that!?


----------



## deinonychus71 (Oct 19, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> FYI, I do have concerns about puppy mills and how much antibiotics cows, pigs, and chickens are fed on many major farms. As for digging holes in animal bellies, what do you mean by that!?



Google "fistulated cows". Im not posting pictures of this thing here.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Oct 19, 2018)

Brawl is the best Smash Bros game.
Paper Mario Sticker Star is a good game.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

terraria is incredibly boring
the last of us is overrated to astronomical levels
i liked no man's sky when it was released (it's just better now)
i think league and dota should just die in a hole
i think the xbox one is better than the ps4 _because_ it doesn't have exclusives, but it has more games that actually run decently
i liked cod black ops 3 the most out of the entire series (ignoring the story)
i think linux will never make it into a mainstream PC gaming OS


i probably have more political stuff that i'll avoid talking about


----------



## spiderman1216 (Oct 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The SX team are horrible for the community and mostly steals code. Their original ideas only ended up getting people banned and or increase the risk of bricking the system
> Also Maxconsole is a shill site and we shouldn't be working with them. Their admin is a shill who uses our site to funnel views to his site.



Hey were are here for the unpopular opinions your in the wrong section buddy lol


----------



## Milenko (Oct 19, 2018)

The only good Zelda games are Majoras mask and breath of the wild


----------



## bi388 (Oct 19, 2018)

Since everyones talking about Zelda, Ill add that Zelda 2 isnt a horrible game, its arguably better than the first game. 
SotN isnt the best Castlevania, Metroid Prime isnt the best Metroid. 
There arent too many New Super Mario Bros games. 
Laws dont dictate what is moral, saying something is legal/illegal is a bad reasoning for actions.


----------



## elBenyo (Oct 19, 2018)

Pickles on hamburgers are disgusting. What a horrible idea.


----------



## shadefoundry (Oct 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Deadpool is overrated
> Marvel > DC
> Iron Man 3 > Iron Man 2
> Nintendo is doing a crappy job with NES Online and Nintendo Online for the Switch


But aren't these just generally agreed upon points?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2018)

shadefoundry said:


> But aren't these just generally agreed upon points?



There are people I know who think Deadpool is the best movie ever.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 19, 2018)

Unpopular opinions? Heh...depends on the group, really. But hey...I'll just throw some in:

* AAA game development studios are creatively bankrupt.
* the #metoo movement has jumped the shark and is now blatantly attacking and discriminating men.
* the brexit will be so chaotic that May's successor (or the successor of the successor...or: rather: A successor...I predict lots of shifts of power around that time) will come begging the EU to undo the shit they've created.
* there'll either be a huge-ass war and/or a huge-ass fight against nature within the next fifty years...probably both. Our children (or perhaps grandchildren) will hate us for basically screwing up their planet.


EDIT: for the record: I don't feel like discussing or defending these. Feel free to quote, argue, plea and/or do what you want with it. I won't be replying to it.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The SX team are horrible for the community and mostly steals code. Their original ideas only ended up getting people banned and or increase the risk of bricking the system
> Also Maxconsole is a shill site and we shouldn't be working with them. Their admin is a shill who uses our site to funnel views to his site.


I feel slightly abused, and somehow.. I like it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The SX team are horrible for the community and mostly steals code. Their original ideas only ended up getting people banned and or increase the risk of bricking the system
> Also Maxconsole is a shill site and we shouldn't be working with them. Their admin is a shill who uses our site to funnel views to his site.



Thank you! Finally someone has the guts to say this.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 19, 2018)

I hope the Captain Marvel Movie underperforms at the box offfice.
The DCEU would be quite a ways  better with Phil Lord and Christopher Miller at the helm
Game Freak is losing its touch, particularly with Pokemon.
N64 emulation needs more love in terms of coding.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 20, 2018)

I think the Switch is a pretty underwhelming console. Granted, I hardly ever play games on the go so I'm pretty much missing the whole appeal in the first place but I find there to be very few titles actually worth playing that aren't better experienced on other systems or PC. I picked one up almost a year ago, played Breath of the Wild and Mario Odyssey and I haven't touched it since.

On the subject of Breath of the Wild. I hate the combat in that game, and the master mode is quite probably the worst "hard mode" I have ever fucking seen.



bi388 said:


> Since everyones talking about Zelda, Ill add that Zelda 2 isnt a horrible game, its arguably better than the first game..


I half agree, half disagree. I really like the way Zelda 2 controls and the combat was really fun at times, but the game had so much cryptic nonsense and jerk-like mechanics slowing you down that any attempt to play it without guidance is just agonizing.


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 20, 2018)

Apple is trash.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 20, 2018)

Nomi20 said:


> Apple is trash.


Nooo! Haven't you tried apple pies or apple strudel?
Or even when you're thirsty there's apple cider!

Apple is great!


----------



## SG854 (Oct 20, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Nooo! Haven't you tried apple pies or apple strudel?
> Or even when you're thirsty there's apple cider!
> 
> Apple is great!


An Apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 20, 2018)

Okay let me think lol. Apple the tech company is trash


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2018)

Chiptunes aren't just shitty video game bleep bloops.
It still amazes me how people immediately think of NES noises and refuse to even listen some really good stuff. Composition wise, there are really amazing stuff in the genre.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 20, 2018)

Nomi20 said:


> Okay let me think lol. Apple the tech company is trash


Apple as a tech company is evil. The bite mark on the Apple symbol is the bite mark from the Bible story Adam and Eve. It represents the devil and his evil desires.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Chiptunes aren't just shitty video game bleep bloops.
> It still amazes me how people immediately think of NES noises and refuse to even listen some really good stuff. Composition wise, there are really amazing stuff in the genre.


True.
But chiptunes composers don't get much publicity.
I mean, yeah there's Anamanaguchi that's kind of famous, but what else? Snail's House perhaps? No idea.

PS: Of course there are many more, only I don't know them. (but that is my point anyway)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> True.
> But chiptunes composers don't get much publicity.
> I mean, yeah there's Anamanaguchi that's kind of famous, but what else? Snail's House perhaps? No idea.
> 
> PS: Of course there are many more, only I don't know them. (but that is my point anyway)


It's a very underrated scene (IMO), and there is a huge amount of talented artists.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 20, 2018)

elBenyo said:


> Pickles on hamburgers are disgusting. What a horrible idea.


How dare you! Reported for hate speech. /jk  But seriously, must hate the people that order extra pickles then. 



Megadriver94 said:


> I hope the Captain Marvel Movie underperforms at the box offfice.


Why?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 20, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> How dare you! Reported for hate speech. /jk  But seriously, must hate the people that order extra pickles then.
> 
> 
> Why?


Because Miss Marvel is not as interesting as Wonder Woman nor the Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 20, 2018)

FEF1 said:


> Brawl is the best Smash Bros game.
> Paper Mario Sticker Star is a good game.


He wins, this is quite unpopular.


----------



## antiNT (Oct 20, 2018)

The 3rd Pokemon Generation is overrated.


----------



## MentalBlank (Oct 20, 2018)

All smash brothers games are overrated.


----------



## bi388 (Oct 20, 2018)

Catastrophic said:


> I half agree, half disagree. I really like the way Zelda 2 controls and the combat was really fun at times, but the game had so much cryptic nonsense and jerk-like mechanics slowing you down that any attempt to play it without guidance is just agonizing.


You're right but the same thing applies to zelda 1, which doesnt get the same hate. That game is more cryptic than 2 imo, good luck finding the right random tree to burn without a guide.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 23, 2018)

The first Megaman was below average.


----------



## Ricken (Oct 24, 2018)

Pokemon did not stop being good after gen 2


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 24, 2018)

“It’s better to ask for forgiveness, than permission.”

No, you’re just an asshole.


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Oct 24, 2018)

I liked the motion controls in _Skyward Sword_.


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 24, 2018)

Disney is slowly but steadily killing Star Wars.
New Gen is absolutely garbage.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> An Apple a day keeps the doctor away



And too many apples will give you explosive diarrhea, so...

Apple and its line of products are overrated.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 24, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And too many apples will give you explosive diarrhea, so...


But diarrhea is good for you...... said no one.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> But diarrhea is good for you...... said no one.


Except maybe if you enjoy quick dumps and losing weight.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2018)

MentalBlank said:


> All smash brothers games are overrated.


Nah Broski

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> And too many apples will give you explosive diarrhea, so...
> 
> Apple and its line of products are overrated.


Good golly gosh, Silly goose, OshKosh B'gosh, Apple is good didly ood.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 24, 2018)

Most current SFX and CG in movies look like out of place shit.
Good SFX peaked back in the mid-late 90s, and it has been getting worse since.

PS: notable exception to the rule goes for planet of the apes.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Most current SFX and CG in movies look like out of place shit.
> Good SFX peaked back in the mid-late 90s, and it has been getting worse since.
> 
> PS: notable exception to the rule goes for planet of the apes.


Jurassic Park has some good CG


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Jurassic Park has some good CG


Yeah, awesome CG. That's what I am talking about.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 24, 2018)

> Pokemon isn't fun people are just nostalgia blind
> Transgender makes no sense
> It's okay to be a noob
> Super Paper Mario was good it just caused bad things
> Viral games aren't bad. People dislike them (generally) because they're popular.
>DKC 1 is better than 2
> Skyward Sword is epic but I'm nostalgia blind


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, awesome CG. That's what I am talking about.


This is why. It took a year to make 4 minuets of CGI.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/how-cgi-works-in-jurassic-park-2014-7


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2018)

More unpopular opinions!

I like the final case of Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Justice For All more than the final of Trials and Tribulations.
I think anime is too exaggerated and far too overdramatic. 
The 3DS is superior to the DS in every way.
I like Wii Play more than Wii Sports.
My favorite Half Life game is Half Life Episode 1.
Super Paper Mario is my favorite Paper Mario game.
...I like Sticker Star, too.
I didn't really care too much that Ridley came into Smash Bros.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 25, 2018)

Samantha Bee is overrated poorly executed comedy who is better off picking up garbage. 
Stephen Colbert is a schlock nowadays.


----------



## CORE (Oct 25, 2018)

RAP IS CRAP!!!


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 25, 2018)

CRT Televisions are whats up. They dont care what resolution the signal is. They have no native resolution. They have almost 0 input lag. They smooth out 2d and 3d graphics. They are cheap to get. They are easy to service. Yeah man, they are the best to game on.


----------



## CORE (Oct 25, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> CRT Televisions are whats up. They dont care what resolution the signal is. They have no native resolution. They have almost 0 input lag. They smooth out 2d and 3d graphics. They are cheap to get. They are easy to service. Yeah man, they are the best to game on.



I Miss my old Big Ass 32 and 42 Inch Screens and my VCRs Better Days.


----------



## Beerus (Oct 25, 2018)

not all people who watch anime is a weeb


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 25, 2018)

Beerus said:


> not all people who watch anime is a weeb



but all anime is weeb


----------



## CORE (Oct 25, 2018)

what is weeb?

Berserk and DragonBallZ arent weeb they Japanese


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Ages of Pokemon
> Early Years:
> >Green/Red/Blue/Yellow
> >Gold/Silver/Crystal
> ...




NO JUST NO!

how can Black2/White2 be sliver age? it has the best post game in any game by a mile.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 27, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> CRT Televisions are whats up. They dont care what resolution the signal is. They have no native resolution. They have almost 0 input lag. They smooth out 2d and 3d graphics. They are cheap to get. They are easy to service. Yeah man, they are the best to game on.


Sure, if you don't feel like having to do two men powerlifting every time you want to move it around. I had a 32" inch Triniton that was a beauty for older games, but it accidentally fell on the floor face first when I was trying to move it slightly forward. That's muscle energy I'm never getting back.


----------



## netovsk (Oct 29, 2018)

Since PS3 Twisted Metal I can't recall a Sony 1p AAA game I really enjoyed (I like their low budget twin stick shooters such as Alienation and Dead Nation though

I quit HZD  and left it to rot 1 hour into the game. Felt like a soulless amalgamation of other games.

I just finished god of war because it was physical media and I had to finish so I could sell it to make some of my money back. And I was pissed in the end because the game is incomplete and ends abruptly.

I didn't like Red Dead Redemption 1 too. It was good until I had to cross Rio Grande halfway through the game and then it started to feel like a drag.

I don't really like Mario 64-ish entries on the franchise.

Those are a few.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 29, 2018)

Twitter>facebook
Voat>reddit
5th Gen console top 5: PS1>Sega Saturn>N64>3DO>Amiga CD-32
I hope Rare goes out of business by 2024 because most of their post-Nintendo era games are 6/10 at best. 
Star Fox 2 did not deserve to be shelved from its intended release in mid-1995. 
I don't get why some people take the time to like something on Twitter, Reddit, Instagram, here, or Voat that is an overt attack, threat, or insult towards them. 
I see very little appeal to cringe culture. Cringe is usually a sign of disgust, and its not pleasant nor refreshing thing to experience.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

Normal yogurt > Greek yogurt
Sesame seed buns > poppy seed buns
Fortnite and any battle royal games are overrated/over-hyped
Tokyo Sessions: FE is a weeb/waifu game 
Medical marijuana will be abused by people with "medical conditions" when they really aren't sick
Playing old games on original hardware with a flashcart is better than swapping out cart after cart, saving wear and tear
Political correctness is a tactic used by extreme political groups who are nothing but whiny, oversensitive losers


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Normal yogurt > Greek yogurt
> Sesame seed buns > poppy seed buns
> Fortnite and any battle royal games are overrated/over-hyped
> Tokyo Sessions: FE is a weeb/waifu game
> ...


Agree with all but three of them; particularly the medical marijuana part. Just because some people will abuse it doesn't invalidate its whole purpose.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 30, 2018)

I would say that political correctness is just a variation of the language-based mind control proposed in 1984.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Megadriver94 said:


> Agree with all but three of them; particularly the medical marijuana part. Just because some people will abuse it doesn't invalidate its whole purpose.


I agree with that too.
People will sure abuse it.
The same way they abuse alcohol, tobacco or everyday prescription drugs today.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Agree with all but three of them; particularly the medical marijuana part. Just because some people will abuse it doesn't invalidate its whole purpose.



I just wish there was more evidence to back up its efficacy on medical properties, but I can't stand the logic behind smoking it and people dumb enough to think they can drive unimpaired.



sarkwalvein said:


> I would say that political correctness is just a variation of the language-based mind control proposed in 1984.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm just sick of people bitching and moaning that they can pick and choose what words we can or can't say. PC be damned, I can say whatever the hell I want, they can't do squat. The PC SJWs can grow a pair.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 30, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm just sick of people bitching and moaning that they can pick and choose what words we can or can't say. PC be damned, I can say whatever the hell I want, they can't do squat.


Yeah, but even more if you consider the power that those that decide what language you can use have, in order to establish an ideology and limit what things you can express and you can think about clearly. I really think there are parallels with the Newspeak from 1984.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, but even more if you consider the power that those that decide what language you can use have, in order to establish an ideology and limit what things you can express and you can think about clearly. I really think there are parallels with the Newspeak from 1984.



Who knows, I just can't stand those extreme liberal losers who want to shove PC bullshit down our throats, and yes, it is very small extreme left-winged groups who are responsible for this pusillanimity.


----------



## ShonenJump (Oct 30, 2018)

twitter became a shitty place after 2011-12


----------



## SG854 (Oct 30, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Who knows, I just can't stand those extreme liberal losers who want to shove PC bullshit down our throats, and yes, it is very small extreme left-winged groups who are responsible for this pusillanimity.


Majority of Americans is on your side, 80% hate it too. 

https://reason.com/blog/2018/10/11/political-correctness-americans-vote-maj


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2018)

Pineapple on pizza is amazing.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 30, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Pineapple on pizza is amazing.


I don't disagree


----------



## CORE (Oct 30, 2018)

Marmite/Vegemite

You Like it or Dislike it Maybe Eat it lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Majority of Americans is on your side, 80% hate it too.
> 
> https://reason.com/blog/2018/10/11/political-correctness-americans-vote-maj



Political correctness can suck a rooster for all I care. PC is just lame as hell.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 30, 2018)

I sometimes think that Disney deserves to FUCKING SLOWLY BLEED TO DEATH for not only screwing over scores of their animators via pushing for lower salaries and firing some in order to replace them with Korean or Chinese rookies because $$$, but also due to how little they care about the conditions of their workers who make their brand toys in countries like Mexico, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Mainland China, El Salvador, Indonesia and Vietnam. In addition, Disney CEO Bob Iger allowed Kathleen "gynocentrist idiot" Kennedy relegate the pre-IP sale Star Wars Expanded Universe be labelled as non canon, and THROW AWAY the original outlines FOR Episodes VII-IX. Instead, we have a sequel trilogy that has little actual world-building, and stars a bland-faced Mary Sue whose parent's are typical alcoholic gamblers who didn't teach her JACK SHIT IN THE FORCE before the events of Episode VII and an Episode VIII that went all over the place and turned Luke Skywalker's character into an utter joke. Thankfully, its starting to bite them back with TLJ both flopping in China and garnering a now-45% ROTTEN audience score on Rotten Tomatoes. SOLO, while better overall, flopped even worse in China and at best BARELY made back its budget overall. I hope the MS Marvel movie also bites them via not doing very well in scores of countries.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't like "Breath of the Wild"


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't think Disney will die anytime soon, not in my lifetime.
But if it does, I will party for a whole year and then more.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 31, 2018)

This I am seriously considering doing save for the Pixar stuff.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 31, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> This I am seriously considering doing save for the Pixar stuff.


Remember that includes Marvel.
Also, Pixar has already fallen too... I don't know, I don't find their movies as amusing as before, at all.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 1, 2018)

ShonenJump said:


> twitter became a shitty place after 2011-12


That's not unpopular XD


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'd rather consume Marmite rather than Vegemite.
Nostalgia Critic whould have ended in 2012
I like the Xbox one S and would likely have that over a standard Xbox on if given the choice
#BLM is a bullshit group with an emotionally manipulative name that preys on ignorance, gullibility and stupidity


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 8, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> I'd rather consume Marmite rather than Vegemite.
> Nostalgia Critic whould have ended in 2012
> I like the Xbox one S and would likely have that over a standard Xbox on if given the choice
> #BLM is a bullshit group with an emotionally manipulative name that preys on ignorance and stupidity


I have an Xbox One S, and I quite love the S to be honest.
It is a nice quiet machine with fucking awesome controllers and better triggers... Oh Forza Horizon.
Then the other day I saw some advertisement from GreedStop, that if I gave them my S with two shitty games and 199€ on top of it, I get an Xbox One X with some shitty game... And I've been thinking about that, the X also looks good.

PS: I guess the unpopular opinion here is that I prefer my XB1S over my PS4 Pro... weird taste I guess.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2018)

The NES Online game selection is terrible, NES games are boring and can't hold me over for more than five minutes.
Nintendo Online would have been worth the cost of admission if Snes and N64 games launched from the get go, and three games a month is a bad idea
The PS4 has a much better library of exclusives than Xbox One, esp. in the RPG department.
Windows is better than Mac OS, Macs are not dedicated gaming machines. 
AGVN is better than Nostalgia Critic


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 8, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> I'd rather consume Marmite rather than Vegemite.
> Nostalgia Critic whould have ended in 2012
> I like the Xbox one S and would likely have that over a standard Xbox on if given the choice
> #BLM is a bullshit group with an emotionally manipulative name that preys on ignorance, gullibility and stupidity


Would anyone not want a Xbox One S over a standard Xbox One? It's smaller, looks better and I believe it's quieter as well. Plus it supports 4K blurays and HDR.


----------



## Laghum (Nov 9, 2018)

I enjoyed Metroid Other M and it isn't a bad game. The gameplay was really fun actually, and partially pretty hard. The setting in an abondoned space station wasn't new of course, but was still very well done.
I also don't think that Samus was particularly whiny. She was just a young woman, who was trying to find her place in space. Also the monologues gave nice insights into her thoughts.
That she waited for Adam Malkovich's permission to use her gear wasn't even out of character. She might have been a rogue bounty hunter, but still sometimes worked for the Federation e.g. in MP III and Metroid II. So she was still loyal to the Federation and might have seen Adam as some sort of father figure, which she respected.

All in all it wasn't the best Metroid game, but still a very very good game.

Only thing, that really bugs me is that 



Spoiler



Ridleys clone grows from this stupid fur ball.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 9, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I have an Xbox One S, and I quite love the S to be honest.
> It is a nice quiet machine with fucking awesome controllers and better triggers... Oh Forza Horizon.
> Then the other day I saw some advertisement from GreedStop, that if I gave them my S with two shitty games and 199€ on top of it, I get an Xbox One X with some shitty game... And I've been thinking about that, the X also looks good.
> 
> PS: I guess the unpopular opinion here is that I prefer my XB1S over my PS4 Pro... weird taste I guess.


The X is awesome. I have one myself, highly recommended. Which brings me to my unpopular opinion: I feel like Microsoft has treated their XBOX One customers far better than Sony and Nintendo can dare to even dream of.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Laghum said:


> I enjoyed Metroid Other M and it isn't a bad game. The gameplay was really fun actually, and partially pretty hard. The setting in an abondoned space station wasn't new of course, but was still very well done.
> I also don't think that Samus was particularly whiny. She was just a young woman, who was trying to find her place in space. Also the monologues gave nice insights into her thoughts.
> That she waited for Adam Malkovich's permission to use her gear wasn't even out of character. She might have been a rogue bounty hunter, but still sometimes worked for the Federation e.g. in MP III and Metroid II. So she was still loyal to the Federation and might have seen Adam as some sort of father figure, which she respected.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I loved the gameplay of Other M. It was a nice mix of old and new. I skipped the story. I don't think they'll ever top the atmosphere of Fusion, and that sense of dread and doom and powerlessness.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

I would rather have decent ports on Switch than no games at all.
Mac and other Apple products are overrated; there's nothing that they can do that similarly-capable devices can't
Snes games are way better than NES games, and have incontrovertibly aged much better
Metroid Prime 1 and 2 are better than Metroid Prime Corruption
Dairy Queen is better than McDonald's


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 9, 2018)

If you’ve seen Spaceballs, you know milk really was a good choice!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> If you’ve seen Spaceballs, you know milk really was a good choice!



I don't get it.


----------



## Laghum (Nov 9, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Oh yeah, I loved the gameplay of Other M. It was a nice mix of old and new. I skipped the story. I don't think they'll ever top the atmosphere of Fusion, and that sense of dread and doom and powerlessness.



Fusion was actually my first Metroid and it sparked the fandom in me. Man, the fear of the SA-X and the cramped confines in that space station created a really dense atmosphere, although it was only a GBA-game.
It really is one of the best Metroids and I was reminded of Fusion when playing Other M several times.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 9, 2018)

I like b/w better than d/p


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't get it.


Sorry, wrong movie. I actually meant anchorman.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2018)

- RDR2 is over-hyped, and I fail to see the appeal, it's only GTA set in the wild west
- Zsnes is the worst Snes emulator in existence 
- Sega Mega Drive is a much cooler name then Sega Genesis
- Assassin's Creed stopped being good after AC 3
- Third party games on the Gamecube surpassed the ones on Wii in terms of quality


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 10, 2018)

The Sega Saturn deserves more homebrew attention
Sony should either majorly step up their game in the animation department, or shut down SPA(Sony Pictures Animation.)
Microsoft should do an about face when it comes to them saying "no Windows 11"


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

Resident Evil 7 was better than 4.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2018)

Super Mario RPG was better than Paper Mario


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 10, 2018)

Oldschool Hip-Hop >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Today's Trash. 

Lit-RPG is lazy AF. VERY few writers can actually make it good story. I'm one of them. 

Animus; Stand Alone is the single best mobile game ever.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2018)

lcie nimbus said:


> Oldschool Hip-Hop >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Today's Trash.
> 
> Lit-RPG is lazy AF. VERY few writers can actually make it good story. I'm one of them.
> 
> Animus; Stand Alone is the single best mobile game ever.



WTF is Lit-RPG?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> WTF is Lit-RPG?


Stories where Video Game elements, like Levels, Skills, Classes and whatnot are in real life.

Can range everywhere from Fantasy, to modern day, to Sci-fi settings.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2018)

lcie nimbus said:


> Stories where Video Game elements, like Levels, Skills, Classes and whatnot are in real life.
> 
> Can range everywhere from Fantasy, to modern day, to Sci-fi settings.



Never heard that term *shrug*. What other RPGs are there that are good?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Never heard that term *shrug*. What other RPGs are there that are good?


Don't know any other term. Lit-RPG is universally applied to any story that involves those elements.


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 10, 2018)

Windows Vista wasn't as terrible as people made it out to be.

Don't get me wrong: I wouldn't call it good either, but it's far from being the worst version of Windows ever as some say. It actually pioneered a lot of features that once refined made 7 so great and, while it obviously had some problems, the real issues were mostly related to marketing and mismanagement: poor third party support, the misleading "Vista capable" stickers and MS trying to force it on users to name a few. It also didn't help that it paled in comparison to XP and most people were just fine with it...

Compare it to Windows ME (unstable as hell, the newly added features were few and barely worked, should've been the first version for home PC users based on the NT kernel but MS backpedaled) or even Windows RT (a barebones version of 8 for ARM devices, no x86 emulation like Win10 ARM so incompatible with basically every app except UWP ones and also locked down tight so you can only install stuff from the store) and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 10, 2018)

All of you are wrong on any subject that could be subjective.


----------



## CoolStarDood (Nov 10, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Spider-Man for the PS4 isn't as great as everyone makes it out to be.


dislike unsub


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 14, 2018)

Most of the current moderators and supervisors(especially the former) of this site get too easily assmad over overt criticism of them in status updates and most forum areas.
Overwatch needs a Single-player mode
UT99>Quake 3 Arena.


----------



## mariopepper (Nov 14, 2018)

Dota 2 players are not gays, but i am not sure..


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 16, 2018)

Source engine>Unreal>Unity>Idtech>Havok>>>CRY>>>Dark Engine>>>>>>>Creation engine
I find it sad that not many people remember any part of the name of the founder of DC comics. I only know his last name: Nicholson.
I hope James Gunn teams up with Joss Whedon and a couple other WB writers to make the DCEU better. 
I want a Static Shock movie.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 16, 2018)

Sony may have more first party titles, but they're mostly lackluster. Are people really excited for TLOU2? The first one wasn't that great..


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 16, 2018)

2D girls > 3D girls


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Nov 16, 2018)

CoD Ghosts is one of the best CoD games.

Majora's Mask is even better than Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 16, 2018)

Wood should have remained the weakness of the Green Lantern Corp
Id should have made games for the PS Vita as well as the PS4, Switch and Xbox One.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2018)

Star Fox Adventures > Star Fox Assault 
Final Fantasy VI > Final Fantasy VII*
Skyrim > Oblivion 
A Link to the Past > Majora's Mask
The Playstation Classic's game lineup, barring a few games, is absolute trash


----------



## Navonod (Nov 17, 2018)

God of War is the best third person shooter game.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 18, 2018)

Xbox One controller>stock Xbox 360 controller
Starfox 64 deserved a better follow-up than Starfox Adventures
I miss JellyPerson, and want to know what did him in as for his ban
Clone Wars 3D should have lasted at least one more season.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2018)

Veganism is overrated and those who are vegans are trying to force their ways as being the only way
Gluten free foods are useless for everyone but only those with celiac disease
Vaccinations don't cause autism, there is no empirical evidence; people who believe that BS would rather have a dead child than have a kid with autism
People who hunt animals for sport are all sick, twisted and heartless, either use the entirety of the animal (meat, etc) or don't hunt at all
The PS4 is a much better console than the Xbox One X


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 24, 2018)

Star Fox 2 is way better than Star Fox 64.


----------



## catlover007 (Nov 24, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Vaccinations don't cause autism, there is no empirical evidence; people who believe that BS would rather have a dead child than have a kid with autism





the_randomizer said:


> Gluten free foods are useless for everyone but only those with celiac disease


these things count as an unpopular "opinions"?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 24, 2018)

catlover007 said:


> these things count as an unpopular "opinions"?


That's the world we live in.


----------



## catlover007 (Nov 24, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> That's the world we live in.


unfortunately.

Anyway, here's something I consider a real unpopular opinion: I like the N64 controller. People just don't get it. There are games where you move your character with the D-pad and those where you move your character with an analog stick. With a N64 controller you grab depending on the game the appropriate leg of the controller and have the D-pad/stick right under your thumb. With all controllers afterwards you have to bend your thumb a little bit upwards or downwards to reach what you need.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2018)

War of the worlds -               1953                       2005 
The time Machine -               1960                       2002 
The day the earth stood still - 1951                      2008


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2018)

catlover007 said:


> these things count as an unpopular "opinions"?



You'd be surprised on how people get butthurt on social media for not being in favor of veganism or anti-vaxx bullshit.


----------



## tbb043 (Nov 25, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Xbox One controller>stock Xbox 360 controller




Are these people that disagree with you here, are they escaped mental patients or something. 360's controller was horrible, I've never heard any major complaints for the Xbone controller (the system, maybe).


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 25, 2018)

Microsoft needs to adjust how often you have to pay for online multiplayer.
I don't understand why many PC game developers are slowly abandoning Intel graphics cards. Yeah Nvidia has good stuff about it, but Why are you leaving Intel HD and Pentium Graphics out in the cold!?
Raspberry Pi v4 needs to come out soon.
Deluge>Vuze>>qbitTorrent>utorrent>Chilitorrent>>>everything else>>>>>>>Bitcomet


----------



## ilovepineapple (Nov 25, 2018)

playstation sucks


----------



## mattytrog (Dec 12, 2018)

Millennials are ungrateful sheep who don`t know how to get outside and live. They are too obsessed with taking pictures of their bathroom mirrors.
Pokemon is crap. What is it all about?
Minecraft is crap. What is it all about?
Brexit is a really good idea.
Jeremy Corbyn is a left-wing terrorist-sympathizer commie fairy
The wii-u was actually very good.
The Comodore CDTV was a beautiful device, ahead of its time.
The XBOX360 was crap. RROD / stuck drive trays


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 12, 2018)

mattytrog said:


> Millennials are ungrateful sheep who don`t know how to get outside and live. They are too obsessed with taking pictures of their bathroom mirrors.



Babyboomers, Gen X, Millenials, iGen, all the same.
People are shit anyway.


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 14, 2018)

-I cannot eat chocolate, cookies, cakes or any sort of pastry without having some milk to drink along side it. Seriously. How do you people even live with the emptiness that follows having no milk with your biscuit.

-Soda is complete and utter garbage. I stopped drinking soda a few years back when dieting and could never go back to it. Habit's the only reason people drink it so much.



CallmeBerto said:


> 2D girls > 3D girls


Are you speaking strictly hentai or have you just given up on reality?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2018)

mattytrog said:


> Brexit is a really good idea.





I wish here in Austria one day also....


----------



## DKB (Dec 14, 2018)

Steins;Gate is overrated.


----------



## mattytrog (Dec 14, 2018)

alexander1970 said:


> I wish here in Austria one day also....


Once our government stop being spineless, make it happen! Get your country back!


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 15, 2018)

Margen67 should be unbanned.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Margen67 should be unbanned.


Why would you say something so controversial yet so brave?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 16, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Why would you say something so controversial yet so brave?


"If mankind is to ever put an end to hate, it must learn to like" - Margen67.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Dec 17, 2018)

All drugs should be legalized or at the very least decriminalized. Cannabis is a good start but needs federal legalization, but psychedelics like mushrooms, LSD, Mescaline, 4-aco-DMT etc should be legally available as well. Opiates, stimulants, benzos etc should be medical imo as they are today, but then again alcohol and tobacco are at least as bad as opiates and available to anyone over 21. Also fuck the whole "medical only" thing for weed as well. It's like that in my state and even though I was approved, many can't afford to go to a weed doctor and apply for a card so just let people do with their bodies as they wish.

Prohibition has done nothing but make cartels and other shady motherfuckers rich and prevent prohibited drugs from being properly tested and regulated. Hopefully this is no longer as unpopular as it was in the early 00s.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 18, 2018)

Mid 1980s-early 1990s computers from best to worst overall:
Amiga>IBM PS/1 and compatible clones>Atari ST=Acorn Archimedes>Apple IIGS>>LC Macintosh>>>>>Sinclair QL


----------



## pasc (Dec 18, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Living life like a conformist sheep to the establishment has no meaning, but we all end up doing it in the end. We are just too lazy and as long as our life is "made easy" we don't seem to care that much that foreign opinions are being fed to us to make us believe we had the freedom to think. We end up being irrelevant, dying irrelevant and being used by a big machinery... does anyone even still understand the machinery? Or has the last person that had some understanding of it long ago died and we keep living in make believe and feeding this system to make it subsist without knowing what for? We are just irrelevant, we have no purpose or meaning.



Like, "born as original, dying as copy ?"


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 20, 2018)

Soulja Boy's pirate emulation box is not worth getting. The Atari Flashback 2,3 and Retro Pi are better bets.
#BLM is a bunch of lies meant to trick blacks and other people into systematically accepting Communism. 
Steven Spielberg is a tad overrated as a director.


----------



## Koulucky (Dec 25, 2018)

The Last Jedi is great.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 1, 2019)

AVGN>Nostalgia Critic 
Sonic Forces is not bad at all.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 2, 2019)

I think rainy days are nicer and more peaceful than sunny days.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 6, 2019)

-  Soulja Boy's pirated consoles are just a cash grab directed at people who don't know better.  Eg.  people who don't routinely game or fiddle with emulators.

-  The S/NES Classic was left easy to hack because Nintendo wanted to fuck over people who were selling reproduction cartridges for $$$$.  And they wanted to make retro gaming popular/more accessible.

-  the Nintendo Switch is highly overrated.  (It costs $379 + taxes = $429 for the base system + $79.99 + taxes for a first party game?)  No thanks.

-  Cannabis is legal in Canada now, but crossing the border is now ridiculous because the USA has information on what people purchased (a certain province only does ONLINE sales).  Why the fuck would I be turned away at the border because I bought weed legally in my own country?  I'm not going to smuggle drugs into the country.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't think shorts are comfy.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 6, 2019)

The Panasonic Q should have come to the USA and Canada.
Wonder Woman>Invisible Woman>>>Black Canary>>>>>>>Captain Ms. Marvel
Leafyishere is better off literally dead.
Titan A.E. is better than Treasure Planet


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 6, 2019)

College is a money quicksand to just signal to employers that you're willing to put off time and money from pursuing the rites of passage into true adulthood - getting an actual house and not just an apartment (though I personally don't mind the latter if it wasn't for the fact that I live in a shitty city in a shitty state), getting married, having families - you know, the things the previous generation was able to do at ages younger than mid-20's.

American Fundamentalist Christianity, especially certain fundamentalist Christian denominations, are nothing but fear-based scams. Think churches like Steven Anderson's.

A lot of the YTber atheists have become the very thing they sought to oppose.

The 360 is a hardware trainwreck in terms of reliability, and when you're releasing some of your exclusives onto Steam, you know you're doing something wrong!

The Joy-Cons can be used, though even I will admit that I'd rather use a Pro Controlller than using a split Joy-Con.

The fifth generation of consoles, while it certainly had good games, had so many games that have aged poorly that I can't believe people view it as being their favorite, ESPECIALLY the N64. My god, it's like you cannot criticize the system, the fact that a lot of its platformers use the same, "collect these special tokens to progress into the game," OOT being revolutionary then, but not really something people want to go back to especially when BOTW is now the new paradigm, it seems. For every game that did 3D controls right, you had another that becomes awkward to return to. Not to mention, some of the games from this era REALLY show their age, either because of how "90's" the game is, the graphics simply not being as appealing to look at anymore, or the many other things that came with early 3D gaming. The thing is, while the sixth generation of consoles improved things by a lot, I don't think 3D gaming reached its peak until the 7th generation of consoles, where the only games using fixed camera angles were ones designed with them in mind. Yakuza used to have these in the PS2 entries, and starting with Yakuza 3, you had control of the camera because the increase in hardware horsepower meant that you could run around and actually experience the world in full 3D as opposed to the carefully crafted fixed cameras for when you're moving through Kamurocho or wherever.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 6, 2019)

Legend of Zelda - Breath of the Wild is an ugly, ugly game. The graphics/art styles gives me headache.. honestly.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 14, 2019)

IDW is better than Archie and Avatar Publications.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 14, 2019)

The Switch is not worth it.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 14, 2019)

I think its stupid to actually own a video game. Cant wait till i just have a streaming game service....


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> I think its stupid to actually own a video game. Cant wait till i just have a streaming game service....


I mean, you don't own games when you buy them through digital download, you're just licensing them.  So same thing essentially.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 14, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> I think its stupid to actually own a video game. Cant wait till i just have a streaming game service....


T.Zoomer child


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 14, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I mean, you don't own games when you buy them through digital download, you're just licensing them.  So same thing essentially.



I dont buy many digital games. But the ones i do own exist on my console. Streaming games only exist in the cloud. They dont function when said service is gone. I can still play the few digitial games i own 20 years later.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Jan 14, 2019)

I think that Fortnite isn't bad, but is overrated and overhyped. EDIT: Lol It's bad
Not all modern rap is bad, just most of it. EDIT: Not most of it is bad lel. 
classic rap is way better than modern (probably not unpopular) EDIT: hard disagree
Jailbroken Iphone > Android > Apple EDIT: Eh.
People who say "Rap isn't music." or anything along those lines, tend to be obnoxious EDIT: Based
The culture these days is way too PC. EDIT: Still Based
Whoever said September by Earth,Wind,and Fire is the worst classic song actually kinda triggers me a bit, though I will agree that it's their most overrated song. EDIT: DO YOU REMEMBER? THE 21ST NIGHT OF SEPTEMBER?

EDIT: Seems like I was a brainlet earlier this year.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I mean, you don't own games when you buy them through digital download, you're just licensing them.  So same thing essentially.



This is where another unpopular opinion of mine comes through:

If you buy games digitally, i.e on PC, use patches and cracks to remove the DRM. Paying for the licensing to "own" them be damned. I bought the game, I should be able to do whatever I want with it. Cracking the DRM will
allow one to keep it indefinitely.


----------



## fiis (Feb 10, 2019)

Tigran said:


> Spider-Man for the PS4 isn't as great as everyone makes it out to be.


agreed! it was fun, but it was more fun to see how fast i can swing from place to place vs the story itself.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 12, 2019)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is a subpar, overrated game worth hardly half the praise it gets, and is only held in such high regard purely because of nostalgia.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 12, 2019)

Tales of Symphonia is a good game, but hardly the best in the Tales of series. And to be honest? I don't like the soundtrack, it's too, well, synth-y as opposed to the more orchestral works from Motoi Sakuraba.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 12, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is a subpar, overrated game worth hardly half the praise it gets, and is only held in such high regard purely because of nostalgia.


I can somewhat agree with the nostalgia part. If it were a game made today the gameplay is awful. But at the time of its release it was great. Still has the best storyline of any in the series.

My unpopular opinion? Breath of the wild is garbage. No story, mechanics stolen from mainstream games, no challenge and openworld meant less progression. You just run from one perch to the next synchronizing locations, like a watered down assassin's creed. Give me my dungeons and rewards.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 12, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> I can somewhat agree with the nostalgia part. If it were a game made today the gameplay is awful. But at the time of its release it was great. Still has the best storyline of any in the series.
> 
> My unpopular opinion? Breath of the wild is garbage. No story, mechanics stolen from mainstream games, no challenge and openworld meant less progression. You just run from one perch to the next synchronizing locations, like a watered down assassin's creed. Give me my dungeons and rewards.


I ran around a bit in botw, played for about an hour or so. Didn't really like the controls and, while I enjoyed it, I haven't played it since. I didn't even get to the first Temple or wherever I was supposed to go first. The openness was neat, but it made occurrences bland and devoid of meaning. What stands out in Zelda games to me is the careful attention to detail in placement and design of a world filled with meaning. I didn't feel any reason to keep playing botw, my actions didn't seem to have any meaningful impact.


----------



## bigretromike (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't wait for HL3, only played the first one and I liked Quake more.


----------



## notimp (Feb 13, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> I ran around a bit in botw, played for about an hour or so. Didn't really like the controls and, while I enjoyed it, I haven't played it since. I didn't even get to the first Temple or wherever I was supposed to go first. The openness was neat, but it made occurrences bland and devoid of meaning. What stands out in Zelda games to me is the careful attention to detail in placement and design of a world filled with meaning. I didn't feel any reason to keep playing botw, my actions didn't seem to have any meaningful impact.


Sunk about 50 hours into BOTW. Its purpose of existing is, to show a mainstream audience what Morrowind did in 2002. While Morrowind did the better job.

BOTW is essentially about environmental story telling. So that famed 'Miyamoto found a cave as a child' moment and the feeling of it. As such its actually crafted quite well. So there is enough "regional mystery" in it to go out and discover memorable moments on your own. Then there are the parts where it falls down completely.

- The weapon break cycle is atrocious.
- The physics stuff is gimmicky and always feels like a layer.
- You have no impact on pretty much anything in the world.
- Every problem of any townfolk is about as meaningful as getting 'just the right cake for a birthday party' - there is no gravitas at all
- The Korok collection loop is even more senseless, but at least surves the purpose of getting you distracted and drawn into different directions.
- There is no world politics, meaningful story, character development, love interest storyline, ...
- The puzzle dungeons in the end where forgetable and interchangeable.
- And the "real dungeons" are too short. 

So it naturally got 97% reviews because the designer followed the principle of designing the feeling of it all feeling homely and meaningful (http://www.romajidesu.com/dictionary/meaning-of-ぐっとくる.html) when none of it actually was. 

But at least many kids experienced environmental story telling for the first time.

BOTW was rightly championed for not doing quest markers and compass in your face stuff.

But Morrowind 2002 did everything BOTW did in most regards, but better. They even stole entire conceptual experiences (build your own house, sneak in ninja suit, get your first mount...). Morrowind did environmental storytelling by littering every place with meaning. Books and notes lying around, having actual artefacts in many places that dont break forever and foster character development. Having politics, having intrigue, ... BOTW had none of it.

Best summery of what BOTW was in the end can be had by consuming Joseph Andersons analysis:


Reviewers will not agree, but most of them arent proper critics anyhow...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 13, 2019)

i like black licorice.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 13, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> i like black licorice.


Vile heathen.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 13, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Vile heathen.


*scoff* HA! I NEVER!!


----------



## Mythical (Feb 13, 2019)

What's up with people hating pokemon black and white 1/2? I feel like it's one of the few times there have been actual changes in the same region and atleast slightly developing story

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hungry Friend said:


> All drugs should be legalized or at the very least decriminalized. Cannabis is a good start but needs federal legalization, but psychedelics like mushrooms, LSD, Mescaline, 4-aco-DMT etc should be legally available as well. Opiates, stimulants, benzos etc should be medical imo as they are today, but then again alcohol and tobacco are at least as bad as opiates and available to anyone over 21. Also fuck the whole "medical only" thing for weed as well. It's like that in my state and even though I was approved, many can't afford to go to a weed doctor and apply for a card so just let people do with their bodies as they wish.
> 
> Prohibition has done nothing but make cartels and other shady motherfuckers rich and prevent prohibited drugs from being properly tested and regulated. Hopefully this is no longer as unpopular as it was in the early 00s.


You don't need a fancy doctor to apply for a card. You need a certified doctor. You can also grow your own depending on state regulations. Most don't impose a quantitative amount outside of plants


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 15, 2019)

The Star Wars Sequel trilogy should have taken at least a few elements from the New Jedi Order book series.
Shazam is better than Captain Marvel, and I hope the former's movie beats the latter at the box office.
The green movement has been hijacked by pinkos and self-hating humanists
#BLM is a scam
3DO is not a bad game console


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 15, 2019)

notimp said:


> Sunk about 50 hours into BOTW. Its purpose of existing is, to show a mainstream audience what Morrowind did in 2002. While Morrowind did the better job.
> 
> BOTW is essentially about environmental story telling. So that famed 'Miyamoto found a cave as a child' moment and the feeling of it. As such its actually crafted quite well. So there is enough "regional mystery" in it to go out and discover memorable moments on your own. Then there are the parts where it falls down completely.
> 
> ...


 
I agree to a point. Yeah, the weapon breakage system could have been done better, and some environments could have been done better  some areas.
>most reviewers aren't proper critics
On what grounds? Sure, IGN and Kotaku count as not being proper critics these days, but why Gamespot, Polygon, Game Informer, and Game Xplain as well?


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 15, 2019)

I will agree with the durability thing in BotW.  Let us turn that function off.  I get what they were trying to do with it, but it takes me out of the game.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 15, 2019)

No-one has fully unleashed the limits of co-op game-play and I doubt it'll ever happen. (I like shooters, but outside those options are too scarce)


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Feb 15, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Living life like a conformist sheep to the establishment has no meaning, but we all end up doing it in the end. We are just too lazy and as long as our life is "made easy" we don't seem to care that much that foreign opinions are being fed to us to make us believe we had the freedom to think. We end up being irrelevant, dying irrelevant and being used by a big machinery... does anyone even still understand the machinery? Or has the last person that had some understanding of it long ago died and we keep living in make believe and feeding this system to make it subsist without knowing what for? We are just irrelevant, we have no purpose or meaning.



This is too true and made me depressed.You are right though,if you don't agree to be part of the "machine" the consequences are dire.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 16, 2019)

Fortnite is way too bad for overrated.
Rec room is way too underrated.
Period


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 18, 2019)

Xbox One S>PS4 Slim
Xbox One needs more Indie games
The stock Dreamcast Controller isn't that good
The Saturn has a better controller than the Dreamcast.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 21, 2019)

If I do get a PS Vita(be it a 1000 or 2000) and at least one Memory card for it(along with some commercial games), it will probably be the LAST piece of contemporary hardware I obtain that comes from the VERY COMPANY that murdered Michael Jackson!


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Feb 21, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> If I do get a PS Vita(be it a 1000 or 2000) and at least one Memory card for it(along with some commercial games), it will probably be the LAST piece of contemporary hardware I obtain that comes from the VERY COMPANY that murdered Michael Jackson!



Ive heard of this conspiracy before,what is it all about?


----------



## CORE (Feb 21, 2019)

An Outcast Warrior enters a Land Plagued by an Evil Fate , His Enemies Will Know True Fear Once He Starts To Swing!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 21, 2019)

Maluma said:


> Ive heard of this conspiracy before,what is it all about?


Michael Jackson was planning on permanently walking away from his deal with Sony of America, and had he left alive he would have taken up to 50% of the companie's catalog with him. They might have ordered his doctor to kill him on purpose...


----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 21, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Michael Jackson was planning on permanently walking away from his deal with Sony of America, and had he left alive he would have taken up to 50% of the companie's catalog with him. They might have ordered his doctor to kill him on purpose...


iirc, he also owned the Beatles catalogue


----------



## camW00dS (Feb 21, 2019)

racism, sexism, feminism etc are overattentioned


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2019)

The DualShock4 is way too light. 

They could very well have it made a little heavier to ensure a battery life longer than a few minutes.


----------



## Moerpundso (Feb 21, 2019)

Pkmn Sun and Moon is imo one of the worst pokemon games. It got so much praise from a lot of people and I don't understand why ^^;


----------



## PrettyFly (Feb 24, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with being fat, smoking, drinking and dying young.

It's up to you if you want to live a short or long life.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 24, 2019)

PrettyFly said:


> There is nothing wrong with being fat, _*smoking*_, drinking and dying young.
> 
> It's up to you if you want to live a short or long life.


As long as you don't smoke inside your non-smoker pal's car/house, everything's ok.
You know that thing leaves such a disgusting irremovable smell that you should really hate and disrespect your pal to do that.


----------



## PrettyFly (Feb 24, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> As long as you don't smoke inside your non-smoker pal's car/house, everything's ok.
> You know that thing leaves such a disgusting irremovable smell that you should really hate and disrespect your pal to do that.



I agreed but to the extent that applies to everything and isn't special to smoking. Loads of people stink without ever taking a toke.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 24, 2019)

Daylight savings time was a great idea!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 2, 2019)

Prequel memes>OT memes>>>>>""Sequel memes""


----------



## Xzi (Mar 2, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Xbox One S>PS4 Slim
> Xbox One needs more Indie games


I mean, the One X beats out PS4 Pro's power by quite a bit.  The reason it doesn't matter is because Xbox One has no exclusives, so you're better off playing any of its games on PC.  More indies aren't going to do much to help its sales.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I mean, the One X beats out PS4 Pro's power by quite a bit.  The reason it doesn't matter is because Xbox One has no exclusives, so you're better off playing any of its games on PC.  More indies aren't going to do much to help its sales.


Xbox One exclusives:
>Sea of thieves
>Forza Horizon
>Halo 5 
>Halo infinite
>Gears of War collection
>Halo: the Master Chief collection


----------



## Xzi (Mar 2, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Xbox One exclusives:
> >Sea of thieves
> >Forza Horizon
> >Halo 5
> ...


Sea of Thieves and Forza Horizon are on PC.  The games in those collections are also starting to get pretty damn old, and they are available piecemeal elsewhere.  What you're left with is not a very convincing list at all, and that's the reason Switch will probably pass XB1 sales this year.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Sea of Thieves and Forza Horizon are on PC.  The games in those collections are also starting to get pretty damn old, and they are available piecemeal elsewhere.  What you're left with is not a very convincing list at all, and that's the reason Switch will probably pass XB1 sales this year.


>old=bland


----------



## Xzi (Mar 2, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> >old=bland


I'm guessing you meant old =/= bland, and I'd agree with that statement, but two collections of games available on the XB360 can't keep propping up XB1 sales on their own forever.  Seems like Microsoft doesn't care that much about hardware sales any more, though, they're looking for that publisher revenue now.


----------



## bodefuceta (Mar 2, 2019)

The fact that so many books still name the Beatles as "the greatest or most significant or most influential" rock band ever only tells you how far rock music still is from becoming a serious art. Jazz critics have long recognized that the greatest jazz musicians of all times are Duke Ellington and John Coltrane, who were not the most famous or richest or best sellers of their times, let alone of all times. Classical critics rank the highly controversial Beethoven over classical musicians who were highly popular in courts around Europe. Rock critics are still blinded by commercial success. The Beatles sold more than anyone else (not true, by the way), therefore they must have been the greatest. Jazz critics grow up listening to a lot of jazz music of the past, classical critics grow up listening to a lot of classical music of the past. Rock critics are often totally ignorant of the rock music of the past, they barely know the best sellers. No wonder they will think that the Beatles did anything worthy of being saved.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 2, 2019)

CS:GO and both Portal games deserve to be ported to the Xbox One and maybe also the PS4.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 21, 2019)

Twitch>Mixer>>PS Network Streaming>>>>>>>>>Stadia by Google
Kotaku and IGN need to get shafted


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 7, 2019)

Launch model PS3 is one of the best and most versatile consoles of all time.

Rap and pop are garbage and have been since the mid-00s or so. It’s like we stopped being musically experimentive since then.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 7, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> Launch model PS3 is one of the best and most versatile consoles of all time.
> 
> Rap and pop are garbage and have been since the mid-00s or so. It’s like we stopped being musically experimentive since then.



I’ve always loved my Phat PS3, still got my launch day model. PS1, PS2 and PS3 games since launch and now that it’s hacked, very versatile indeed.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 10, 2019)

The Elder Scrolls series should be put to rest after TES VI.

Disney should not have bought as much of Fox as they did. The Fantastic 4 and X-men film rights, yes and maybe the distribution rights to Star Wars Episodes 2-5, but NOT their animation departments!


----------



## skrck (Apr 12, 2019)

Brawl is better than melee. Melee feels very clunky, like a beta version of brawl. 


Please dont hurt me


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 12, 2019)

skrck said:


> Brawl is better than melee. Melee feels very clunky, like a beta version of brawl.
> 
> 
> Please dont hurt me


melee is broken as hell

tbh smash in general is overrated


----------



## petethepug (Apr 12, 2019)

Spelunky and Terraria were immediately overrated until the later updates came. (especisally on console.) That's when people started to really like the system software and how it works. On those particular games.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 12, 2019)

Smash for 3DS is shunned and hated way more than it deserves to be.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2019)

- Smash Bros. Melee is overrated
- Assassin's Creed 3 is better than Assassin's Creed 4 (I despise naval combat in video games, don't hurt me)
- Final Fantasy X-2 is easily one of the worst FF games in the franchise, right up there with FFXIII
- Game of Thrones, The Walking Dead, and Breaking Bad are all overrated
- Epic Games Store is hot garbage compared to Steam and dare I say, the uPlay Store
- Persona 5 being a PS4 exclusive is bullshit


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 12, 2019)

CS:GO and both Portal games need to come to the Xbox One.
Xbox One line deserves more exclusives and its own VR interface. 
Kevin Feige of Marvel Studios, and at least half of the writers and inkers for Marvel comics should be fired for going woke AF. ""cultural diversity"" is overrated.
General Grievous should have killed Jar Jar Binks in Episode III


----------



## Stwert (Apr 14, 2019)

Unpopular opinions you say? Let’s see....

Take all of the politicians out into the streets. One-by-one, shoot the bastards in the head and throw their bodies in a ditch.

Then from here on out, the desire to be a politician should forever ban you from ever being one.

Instead, we’ll choose, by nominations and voting, people we believe would do the job best, whether they want to or not. A true political system of the people, by the people, for the people!
And if they start to fuck up, they get booted back to normal life.


Just a thought....





..... I think I need more coffee


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 17, 2019)

Review bombing is barely a thing; Epic, Disney, and Rotten Tomatoes overstate it in the name of corporate bullshit. 
Bethesda's last game that wasn't overrated was either TES IV: Oblivion, or Fallout 3.
Todd Howard should give Bethesda CEO the finger and leave the company to start a new one.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 2, 2019)

Phil Spencer is doing a worse job as President of Microsoft's game division due to becoming a woke lunatic these days; with virtue signaling such as the remark about "our blacks" and his more recent talk about needing to combat "toxicity"(a word which does have an actual definition, but is being used by corporate suites and femicommies as part of jargon to deride views they don't agree with) in gaming. I say fire his ass if he keeps it up.
Revenge of the Sith is better than SOLO: a Star Wars Story
Tetris 99 deserves to be ported to both Android and iOS smartphones and tablets.
Blood 2 is more tolerable than Duke Nukem Forever, as flawed as it is.


----------



## CORE (Jun 3, 2019)

Eminem AKA Marshall Bruce Mathers.

The Biggest White Privileged Racist Piece of shit and no one talks about it a wannabe bitch boy.

Bum is on my list if your lucky you wont receive my fist.
You and your face is a disgrace to the Human race.
You aint the only one that can rhyme the difference is you bend over for a dime.
F*** You and your blue and yellow purple hills all you care about is those dollar bills. 

Thank You I know most of you will probably need some therapy after this but true.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> - Persona 5 being a PS4 exclusive is bullshit


I completely agree. Everyone was expecting a Switch port after the Joker was announced for Smash. All we got was some shitty Warriors game. Maybe E3 will change this but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 3, 2019)

O’Dolye actually doesn’t rule.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 3, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Phil Spencer is doing a worse job as President of Microsoft's game division due to becoming a woke lunatic these days; with virtue signaling such as the remark about "our blacks" and his more recent talk about needing to combat "toxicity"(a word which does have an actual definition, but is being used by corporate suites and femicommies as part of jargon to deride views they don't agree with) in gaming. I say fire his ass if he keeps it up.
> Revenge of the Sith is better than SOLO: a Star Wars Story
> Tetris 99 deserves to be ported to both Android and iOS smartphones and tablets.
> Blood 2 is more tolerable than Duke Nukem Forever, as flawed as it is.




Hells yeah, Tetris 99 is crying out for a smartphone/tablet port. I don’t think that’s an unpopular opinion


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 6, 2019)

I've seen a lot of shit thrown towards it even by Kojima itself, but I thoroughly enjoyed Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance.

Sure, it's not your average Metal Gear game and you'll be disappointed if you expect it to be as such, but it makes it clear that it's supposed to be its own thing right from the title - that's why its name was changed from "Metal Gear Solid: Rising" to its current one during development. On the other hand, if you get into it while expecting a different experience, you're going to have a good time. The gameplay is fun, the fast-paced combat is great (aside from a few cheap shots by a couple of bosses), slicing enemies in free blade mode is very satisfying and it also has a handful of genuinely memorable moments during its cutscenes and story. The only downsides I can find are a few OHKO QTEs scattered here and there, which can come out as annoying nowadays but were kind of commonplace when it was released (and even then, the game is kind enough to autosave just before them in case you fail), so it can be _partly_ excused for them.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 8, 2019)

consciousness, sentience and life itself are overrated smh.
Now I won't be giving valid arguments and whatnot else, and going into full details on that and to back up my statements lol.
Life is just an error that occurred roughly 3.5 billion years ago on this planet we call Earth


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 8, 2019)

Duke Nukem Forever should be Retconned out of the DN canon.

I hope Microsoft fully realizes that the Xbox and PC gaming areas aren't supposed to be the same.

Sony deserves to eventually go broke for going woke when it comes to their callous policing of content of games on their consoles since 2 or 3 years ago. If they don't shape up, may they leave the console market in shambles.

I hope Vox goes under.

Mashable is fucking SJW garbage and so is Kotaku!

Some of the reporters on this site don't deserve their position. This is especially true for hard-line democrat-leaning woke dunderheads such as Xzi.

4chan's /v/ and /r9k/ boards both have their golden years behind them. However, they manage to end up worse than they usually are during summer with more shitposts, political shit-flinging, spamming, and visitations from underage 12-17 year-olds.

It is unrealistic, and at worst blatantly idiotic, to actually subscribe to the idea that humans don't have enough differences within them to have races. You *CANNOT, WITHIN SOUND REASONING, *recognize that animals such as chimps, cats, dogs, bears and many species of insect have variations within not only geneses but also within species, yet at the same time believe that there is only one race of human with skin and eye color being the only real differences! The Human Genome Project of the late 1990s was biased thanks to many of the scientists who participated were schooled through most, if not all, of their primary and college educations in fields that had race-denying control vectors, among other things such as people who controlled most of the funding. We need a 2nd Genome project.

If you actually have a major unironic inclination to believe that you are someone of a different race in the wrong body (such as with the blonde white girl who, since her days in kindergarten, gradually went to depict herself as black up to the point where she identified as a black woman) aka "transracial", you are either a sad fool desperate for attention, or are infected with a brain disorder.


----------



## Invision (Jul 12, 2019)

Super Mario Galaxy's plot actually exists, while Super Mario Galaxy 2's doesn't. 
Meaning, SMG is better for the plot and SMG 2 is better for the gameplay.

Super Mario Odyssey barely has a plot. (This is why I was kind of hoping for Super Mario Galaxy 3 or something)


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 21, 2019)

Not sure if it's a popular or unpopular view, but it seems to me that a lot of people think being a contrarian makes them cool.


----------



## pasc (Jul 21, 2019)

"MegaMan Battlenetwork 4" is the best game ever made.

You fell for it : ). Still I like the game quite a bit, despite the nonsensical story


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 22, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Not sure if it's a popular or unpopular view, but it seems to me that a lot of people think being a contrarian makes them cool.



I DON'T think a lot of people think being a contrarian makes them cool.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 22, 2019)

The gaming market is an absolute shitshow. It's too crowded with every publisher and their mom looking to create their own storefront... And consumers have become too complacent and are making excuses for it.

Streaming services are becoming the same. With NBC, Disney and others looking to create their own services it may be more financially feasible and convenient to just go back to Cable or satellite. Unironically.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2019)

Pokemon Sword/Shield will be a good game. 

Zelda: LA will get high scores from reputable sources. 

BotW2 won't be better than BotW. 

Nintendo will up fuck the Switch Lite.

You're going to be so fucking broke in November, you won't have money for Black Friday (US).

The next season of Family Guy will be horrible, while Bob's Burgers will amazing.

Finally, most people never put The Sopranos ending together--mainly because you have to know mafia history and watch , which pretty much says,
*"You probably don't even hear it when it happens, right?"

*


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> I DON'T think a lot of people think being a contrarian makes them cool.


I see what you did there!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 23, 2019)

Dried up Peppers>not dry peppers
If P1ngpong got cancer, heart failure, diabetes, AIDS, Gonorrhea, Alzheimer's or hit by a bus, I'd root for him to meet his physical demise.


----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2019)

Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire were atrocious remakes.
Not all Gacha games are evil sins against humanity.
Death Stranding will simply be "ok"


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 23, 2019)

Racism is overrated!
Did I do that right? I feel like I didn’t


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 23, 2019)

DOOM: Eternal will be better than nuDoom
I'd rather watch Star Wars Episode 2 than Episode 1 or any of the Disney sequels.
Hasbro should have taken away the Transformers directing license from Michael Bay after either _Revenge of the Fallen _or _Dark of the Moon._ 
Super Robot Wars should come to the West again.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2019)

Griffith did nothing wrong


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 23, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> DOOM: Eternal will be better than nuDoom



If that's what you call the reboot? Then yes. Not an unpopular opinion though. It looks balls to the wall amazing.

Spider Man may have broken records, but it being a console exclusive is beyond pathetic. Sony needs to get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2019)

Best shantae game is pirate's curse. Even then, shantae games aren't that remarkable. The only reason those games are popular are the potential fan art it fuels people to make of them. Don't @ me.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 23, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Best shantae game is pirate's curse. Even then, shantae games aren't that remarkable. The only reason those games are popular are the potential fan art it fuels people to make of them. Don't @ me.


A suggestive character and theme indeed. It practically draws itself.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2019)

Memoir said:


> A suggestive character and theme indeed. It practically draws itself.


I'm still shocked esrb don't give this game a rating higher than E 10+


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Best shantae game is pirate's curse. Even then, shantae games aren't that remarkable. The only reason those games are popular are the potential fan art it fuels people to make of them. Don't @ me.



2nd this. If only Way Forward did not soft reboot the entire series, granted I am not sure how they could continue from where Pirate's Curse ended.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 28, 2019)

Symbionic Titan should have had at least one more Season. All that potential and greatness, CANNED while Season 2 was going through production because "MUH LACK OF TOY LICENSE!"
Daniel Keem is a vile cancerous egomaniac and narcissistic shitface who won't be missed by me if he gets shot or stabbed by gangsters or dies in a housefire.
Xbox One deserves more exclusives.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jul 28, 2019)

My opinion, Tales of Berseria is sadly, one of the worst Tales games made, got to add reasons, Arthur wants to destroy the very thing that saved his life, worst then that he basically want to change all humans into robots, worst ANTAG, and Velvet is just an evil murderer that wanted the world to be exactly as she wanted it to be wanted Laphi to do what she wanted and Arthur, and the story still somehow wants you to connect with her  worst PROTAG everything else just falls from those two, there is a reason why I currently have Laphicet and Eizen as my profile image.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 28, 2019)

Fates-Blade-900 said:


> My opinion, Tales of Berseria is sadly, the worst Tales game made.


Berseria is not good, but Tempest...


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jul 28, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Berseria is not good, but Tempest...


I wasn't thinking there could be a worser one , maybe I thought wrong, I never played Tempest, Hearts, Graces, and some others yet.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 29, 2019)

The EoF should be an area of the site which Patreon-only members can post.

You dirty fucks waste bandwidth with your plebeian shit; pay for it. Literally.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 29, 2019)

Sony was a better company in the PS2 and PS3 eras. 
Epic should end their ties with Tencent. 
#bringbackthenationaldex!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 30, 2019)

Some of the "mods" are literal mods; some of the deserving, are never on. The others, will find the thing that destroys them, at their "best".


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Aug 11, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The SX team are horrible for the community and mostly steals code. Their original ideas only ended up getting people banned and or increase the risk of bricking the system
> Also Maxconsole is a shill site and we shouldn't be working with them. Their admin is a shill who uses our site to funnel views to his site.


I second this.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2019)

Animal Crossing Switch should not only keep its promise with what features it announced so far, but should also bring back falling ill, add a hospital, and have a GAME OVER for failing to get help for certain illnesses in the form of death.

Star Wars Episode 2: Attack of the Clones is better than both the TPM and the Last Jedi, but not ROTS, SOLO and Rouge One.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 22, 2019)

TES series peaked with Oblivion.
Fallout 3 is better than 76 and PS2/Xbox original Brotherhood of Steel
Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel is not a bad game at all
I hope Sony declines big time after this year and onward for their new idiotic content censorship standards for games on PS4.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 22, 2019)

I eat my toast butter side down


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 7, 2019)

If Bungie can break off from ActiBlizzard, so can Respawn entertainment break off from EA about 1-3 years from now when their parent company gets into even more trouble with lootboxes, shoehorned microtransactions, and corporate mismanagement that will hopefully culminate in the US Federal government investigating them and finding them guilty on many charges, with Respawn taking their properties with them during the federal investigations.


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 7, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> If Bungie can break off from ActiBlizzard, so can Respawn entertainment break off from EA about 1-3 years from now when their parent company gets into even more trouble with lootboxes, shoehorned microtransactions, and corporate mismanagement that will hopefully culminate in the US Federal government investigating them and finding them guilty on many charges, with Respawn taking their properties with them during the federal investigations.



The difference here is that Activison was only the publisher for Bungie, they didn't really own them per say
Respawn on the other hand is a subsiduary of electronic arts and would be quite hard for them to say goodbye


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> per say


I feel sad when people write per say instead of per se, and I believe that saying it makes me feel sad will only make people angry.

But I am not sure if that is an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Bedel (Oct 7, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I feel sad when people write per say instead of per se, and I believe that saying it makes me feel sad will only make people angry.
> 
> But I am not sure if that is an unpopular opinion.


Yeah I wonder why that happen. I'm not an english speaker myself, so I can just imagine it may be something related to fonetics (thay sound kinda similar afaik), or if it's just a common mistake.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Oct 7, 2019)

I am very attractive, outgoing, confident, and dating-material.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 7, 2019)

Bedel said:


> Yeah I wonder why that happen. I'm not an english speaker myself, so I can just imagine it may be something related to fonetics (thay sound kinda similar afaik), or if it's just a common mistake.


I feel as if it's because people hear it being used, but never bother to check how it's spelt/haven't read it yet. I once knew someone who thought dirt was spelled durt. At the time we were both like 16ish but I was still in awe


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 7, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I feel as if it's because people hear it being used, but never bother to check how it's spelt/haven't read it yet. I once knew someone who thought dirt was spelled durt. At the time we were both like 16ish but I was still in awe


Yeah, but then it makes me think, do then people believe "per say" means "because someone said it"/"because it is a common saying"; or do they know it means "per se" (Latin)/"por si mismo" (Spanish sound-alike)/"by itself".


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 7, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I feel sad when people write per say instead of per se, and I believe that saying it makes me feel sad will only make people angry.
> 
> But I am not sure if that is an unpopular opinion.



Pear sey

(Also it was my phone that wanted to use *say*)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Pear sey
> 
> (Also it was my phone that wanted to use *say*)








*confused* /s


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 7, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> *confused* /s



*Oh boy that was a large image*

Pear Salad
Mayonnaise and Pears


Spoiler


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Mayonnaise and Pears


And that lads is how you come back on topic full throttle!


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 7, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> And that lads is how you come back on topic full throttle!



I'm sure it's tasty

I use on mayo on everything
for an example
Fishsticks and mashed potatoes, put some mayo on that bad boy and add some lemon and pepper
Toast/Melted cheese

Yum


Spoiler



*You have been banned*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> I'm sure it's tasty
> 
> I use on mayo on everything
> for an example
> ...


Yeah, Mayo is good in many things.
But mixing it with pears? It sounds to me as good as a Mayo-Strawberry jam sandwich.

PS: I hope I am not the only one that finds the idea of a Mayo-Strawberry jam sandwich disgusting.


----------



## Godofcheese (Oct 7, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, Mayo is good in many things.
> But mixing it with pears? It sounds to me as good as a Mayo-Strawberry jam sandwich.
> 
> PS: I hope I am not the only one that finds the idea of a Mayo-Strawberry jam sandwich disgusting.



The.... WHAT
Jam does not go on bread.

also


----------



## BlackZero500 (Oct 28, 2019)

machinoman said:


> i would rather go back and watch star wars I, II, and III than IV, V, and VI.
> the muppets from the original movies don't hold up very well and i find it annoying.



Totally with you on the Star Wars thing. Movements and Character development are so dumb in IV to VI. 

An Elegant Weapon


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 28, 2019)

Sonic 06 WAS A GREAT HECKING GAME


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 7, 2019)

I want the Xbox Scarlet to end up outselling the PS5. Screw you, Sony and you caving into SJW social Marxist fools such as 3rd wave feminist Ideologues. If you don't shape up, I hope you leave the game console market.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 4, 2020)

UO:
Cat girls.
Cats and humans are two entirely different species, and they should stay that way


----------



## supernintendo128 (Mar 5, 2020)

Mayo is the worst condiment you can put on anything, ever. It's great as a base but that shit is disgusting af alone.

On a gaming-related note, I think Sony is setting themselves up for failure with the PS5 launch. They're pricing it higher than the PS4 _and_ expect to get people to upgrade as quickly as possible. That's not going to happen. They're setting themselves up to fall into the same traps that they walked into with the disasterous PS3 launch. I can never take Sony as a brand seriously because they always get cocky and think that they're invincible when they taste success.



Megadriver94 said:


> Screw you, Sony and you caving into SJW social Marxist fools such as 3rd wave feminist Ideologues. If you don't shape up, I hope you leave the game console market.



Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 5, 2020)

supernintendo128 said:


> Where the hell did that come from?


Hes just typing words that scare him


----------



## supernintendo128 (Mar 7, 2020)

WeedZ said:


> Hes just typing words that scare him



If he's talking about Sony's recent policy of censoring sexual content, I feel that it has more to do with America's attitudes towards portraying sex in the media compared to Japan's than "the big bad feminists sterilizing our video games" seeing how Sony moved Sony Interactive Entertainment's headquarters (the division responsible for the PlayStation brand) to America around the time the censorship policy went into effect.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 7, 2020)

supernintendo128 said:


> If he's talking about Sony's recent policy of censoring sexual content, I feel that it has more to do with America's attitudes towards portraying sex in the media compared to Japan's than "the big bad feminists sterilizing our video games" seeing how Sony moved Sony Interactive Entertainment's headquarters (the division responsible for the PlayStation brand) to America around the time the censorship policy went into effect.


Not 100% true. Yes Sony did restructure their game console division and move it to San Francisco. However, there are SJWs who Sony is listening to more often than not such as the idiots at resetera and kotaku. Also, the PS4 censorship by Sony's order's applies to all regions. Plus, San Francisco is not what it was 25, 30, or 40 years ago. Once a place for many rebels and self-aware challengers of the societal status quo. The techies of Silicon Valley not only gained too much influence in recent years, but they also went bonkers with both woke ideological leaning(such as kissing ass and bending the knee to the prolific liars and mislead goons that push ""gender studies"" and non-binary ""identity"" in colleges across the country, especially in the Western world) and business models that aren't really very logical. Many investors from outside the west are (or at least considering) giving up on San Francisco and taking their business elsewhere because of their idiotic delusional insistence on placing "xe xer xir" and genderfluid bullshit delusions on pedestals. Remember when Twitch got bot by Silicon Valley giant Amazon around 3-4 years ago? Things have changed for Twitch.tv in more ways than one since then, and many of said changes have either plain been non-user-friendly or worse. Ninja as well as other streamers had much good reason to leave Twitch behind.


----------



## delilah23 (Apr 3, 2020)

Animal crossing is overrated


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 3, 2020)

Pc gaming is overrated and dogs are awful and scary.
Yes i know that i am reapiting myself


----------



## luckyk (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't care about the health benefits it may or may not have, kombucha is gross.


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 4, 2020)

Fallout 3's ending is better with Broken Steel 
AOTC is better than TPM
Kurdistan should be a real country
Oblivion is better than Skyrim


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 4, 2020)

Consoles should cease to exist. No, not because PC MASTER RACE. Simply because platform exclusivity is terrible and I can't be damned to purchase a single platform for a few games I'll beat once and likely not touch again.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2020)

Intel's CPUs are far more stable and run cooler than AMD's CPUs, and are better suited for emulators. Never had a single Intel CPU overheat, fail or otherwise die  Can't say the same for the AMD Athlon and Sempron that died back in the early 2000's, I've been burned since, so here's my unpopular opinion.


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 17, 2020)

Android is better in most areas nowadays than iOS devices. Not sure about ipadOS though. 
Epic needs to bring back Unreal Tournament and come up with least one other IP that isn't exclusively for mobile devices.
Many redditors these days are blind consumers who care more about getting upvotes, praise and spouting memery with little to no nuance and often resort to such corny-ass memery when being faced with an opposing viewpoint. 
User COTS, while often abrasive at times, did not deserve to be banned for voicing his opinions and views on a number of issues.
Many fans of the MCU are unquestioning fools or half-wits who have infrequently-never read Marvel comics beyond the 1st or 2nd page. 
Disney should not have bought Fox beyond the X-men and Fantastic 4 film rights.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 17, 2020)

ac:nh and ff7r are bad. AC lacks content and ff7r is paddy.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> ac:nh and ff7r are bad. AC lacks content and ff7r is paddy.


What does paddy mean?


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 17, 2020)

too long

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

here are more
fuck sonic except like 3 games
fuck non smash fighting games
few games before the 6th generation of consoles are good


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 28, 2020)

Origin is not just better than Epic Games Store, its also better than humble bundle, beamdog and in some ways gamejolt.


----------



## Itsuki235 (May 29, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Intel's CPUs are far more stable and run cooler than AMD's CPUs


That is unpopular because it is false on modern hardware (newer than 15 years ago lol). 

https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwrevie...100-cpu-review-benchmarks-overclocking-gaming

Scroll down to the "Power Testing" section. The first 4 core 4 thread intel part uses about the same power as the 4c/8t amd part. The rest of the chart shows the same asymmetry. AMD has better performance in terms of thread count at the same power usage hands down. Want to guess what happens to power usage/heat if SMT is disabled on AMD's CPU's?

As for IPC, there are no or insignificant differences between AMD and Intel's IPCs so it is all about how high you can push up that clock, which makes Intel processors run disproportionately hot.

As for emulation, I don't think it matters what CPU you use to emulate the NES console if ARM can do at the native fps. Newer emulators that need computational capacity, like Dolphin, now use threads to achieve that performance not just pure clocks. 

---------------

The Wii U is a better home console than the Switch.

As for being "portable", the 3DS or Vita do it better, because they fit in my pocket and have more and better games. 

The Switch itself is just terrible and inferior in every conceivable way to the above.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 29, 2020)

Itsuki235 said:


> That is unpopular because it is false on modern hardware (newer than 15 years ago lol).
> 
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwrevie...100-cpu-review-benchmarks-overclocking-gaming
> 
> ...


Switch just has so much wasted potential but its WAY better than the wiiu


----------



## Seliph (May 29, 2020)

I think Billie Eilish's music is really good and I think 99.9% of turn-based RPGs are really boring. (I like SRPGs tho, they're pretty cool)


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2020)

Itsuki235 said:


> That is unpopular because it is false on modern hardware (newer than 15 years ago lol).
> 
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwrevie...100-cpu-review-benchmarks-overclocking-gaming
> 
> ...



Well I never had a good experience with AMD and have used Intel for over a decade without issue, so I stand by my opinions on Intel being more stable than AMD in my personal opinion. 



ChicoPancho said:


> Switch just has so much wasted potential but its WAY better than the wiiu



It has no permanent or free softmod solution and probably never will.


----------



## Paulsar99 (May 29, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> I want the Xbox Scarlet to end up outselling the PS5. Screw you, Sony and you caving into SJW social Marxist fools such as 3rd wave feminist Ideologues. If you don't shape up, I hope you leave the game console market.


Tbf ms is really no different than sony.


----------



## Seliph (May 29, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> It has no permanent or free softmod solution and probably never will.



What makes you say never will? I'd imagine that after Nintendo stops pushing updates for the Switch sometime in the future, we can eventually find a permanent solution. That being said, I'm very very inexperienced in the Switch hacking scene so my idea comes from a position of ignorance because I don't entirely understand how Switch hacking works.


----------



## SG854 (May 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Minecraft is shit.


Is it still shit now with raytracing? Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 29, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> It has no permanent or free softmod solution and probably never will.


It does? if your using SXOS then it's not free.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2020)

Seliph said:


> What makes you say never will? I'd imagine that after Nintendo stops pushing updates for the Switch sometime in the future, we can eventually find a permanent solution. That being said, I'm very very inexperienced in the Switch hacking scene so my idea comes from a position of ignorance because I don't entirely understand how Switch hacking works.



Well, given that other methods have inherent risks, and since I have other means to play modded consoles, I'm not setting my sights on Switch homebrew. 


ChicoPancho said:


> It does? if your using SXOS then it's not free.


That's exactly the problem. I shouldn't have to pay to mod a console.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 29, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, given that other methods have inherent risks, and since I have other means to play modded consoles, I'm not setting my sights on Switch homebrew.
> 
> That's exactly the problem. I shouldn't have to pay to mod a console.


Atmosphere says hi. Just find a way to short out the rightmost right joycon rail and your golden.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> Atmosphere says hi



Oh? On the latest firmware too I take it? Without that dongle bullshit and having to enter RCM mode? Sorry but until there's a free, easy to do softmod that's persistent. Not gonna happen.

Wii U was way easier to mod and that's my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 29, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh? On the latest firmware too I take it? Without that dongle bullshit and having to enter RCM mode? Sorry but until there's a free, easy to do softmod that's persistent. Not gonna happen.
> 
> Wii U was way easier to mod and that's my opinion on the matter.


well thats a frankly wrong opinion but hey, go mod your wiiu.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> well thats a frankly wrong opinion but hey, go mod your wiiu.



Whatever you say.


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 29, 2020)

Suikoden 2 smokes the entire FF series. I consider VI its equal partially due to nostalgia but Suikoden 2 is the better game with a better villain. Luca Blight is actually strong enough to be intimidating in battle unlike Kefka.


----------



## SusumuNoDS (May 29, 2020)

DQ3 abandon, i believe look they on TV. Shu character as a brine (Gym Leader PKM)


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok, ok, here i go.

-VR sucks.
-Super Metroid is overrated.
-WiiMote is the best point and shoot controller for consoles.
-Everdrive carts are way expensive and overpriced (not counting shipment).
-Metroid other M is not perfect but its not a bad game.
-I fucking cant stand Pokemon games, they are way overrated and they are stupid.
-The fuck is with Animal Crossing posts all over the internet, the game in general is just BORING.
-Metroid Prime is not even that good as prime 2.
-Samus should NOW look like manly.
-Ridley scene is hated for no reason!
-Samus showing emotions is ok.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

Aerosmith is overrated.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2020)

Tokyo Drift is the best fast and furious movie


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> Tokyo Drift is the best fast and furious movie


I have been saying that for years lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I have been saying that for years lol


same, most people i've talked to think its too much of a weeb movie and i cant understand it, its just the classic F&F formula but in Japan


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 22, 2020)

I don't even know what unpopular or popular opinions are.... To busy having my own...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Samsung makes way too many phones and doesn't give a decent amount of support for the vast majority of them.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 22, 2020)

Mario Odyssey is overrated and A Hat in Time is the better platformer


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 22, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Samsung makes way too many phones and doesn't give a decent amount of support for the vast majority of them.


Very true they only care about the S series and the Note.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Samsung makes way too many phones and doesn't give a decent amount of support for the vast majority of them.


basically the only good ones are the S line and Note line, the discontinued J line is complete garbage and there are much more better offerings at that pricepoint, the A line is not that bad but any Xiaomi stomps it in terms of value


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2020)

iPhones are shit.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 23, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> iPhones are shit.


unpopular opinions, dude.


----------



## Seliph (Jul 23, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Samsung makes way too many phones and doesn't give a decent amount of support for the vast majority of them.


This. I like Google Phones way more than Samsung phones design and support wise but I also hate Google so it's quite the conundrum


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2020)

Tinfoil hats repel 5G waves.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2020)

Seliph said:


> This. I like Google Phones way more than Samsung phones design and support wise but I also hate Google so it's quite the conundrum


i personally use the nokia 6.1, but have been thinking of switching to the 2720 flip for the novelty of a modern flip phone, it's also kaios as opposed to the 6.1's android 10, so bonus there


----------



## Nomi20 (Jul 23, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i personally use the nokia 6.1, but have been thinking of switching to the 2720 flip for the novelty of a modern flip phone, it's also kaios as opposed to the 6.1's android 10, so bonus there



Did they fix KaiOS? I heard so many bad things about it but would love to try it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2020)

Nomi20 said:


> Did they fix KaiOS? I heard so many bad things about it but would love to try it.


i havent bought mine yet so i dont know


----------



## Jayro (Jul 23, 2020)

You want an unpopular opinion (which is also the truth, conveniently) ?

HERE:


----------



## Lotoonlink (Jul 23, 2020)

The touch controls (and other gimmicky controls) added to Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks, rather than took away from the experience.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 23, 2020)

This generation of idiots are way too sensitive and biased.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 23, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> This generation of idiots are way too sensitive and biased.


That sounds kinda sensitive and biased.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 23, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> That sounds kinda sensitive and biased.


That was the joke, idiot.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 23, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> That sounds kinda sensitive and biased.


That's an unpopular opinion


----------



## elBenyo (Jul 24, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Samsung makes way too many phones and doesn't give a decent amount of support for the vast majority of them.


Ever own an LG phone? So much worse haha


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2020)

elBenyo said:


> Ever own an LG phone? So much worse haha


LG phones have always been a mess for me in the past, which is why I don’t buy them


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 24, 2020)

-Every Megaman game SUCKS except Megaman ZX/advent.
-Original Metroid is piece of shit. I played it only cause im a big fan. Metroid 2 is a masterpiece of retro games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> LG phones have always been a mess for me in the past, which is why I don’t buy them


I got new NOKIA with android...its virtually indestructable..even more so than 3310. I mean there is video proof of a guy torturing him and he cant even break the damn thing!
I my self dropped it ad angles and surfaces that every other phone would be in pieces but not NOKIA...


----------



## jdsteel7 (Jul 24, 2020)

-Breath of the Wild is overrated and is not one of the best Zelda games ever (...I still love it though and have put at least 100 hours into it)

-Snaking was a joy in Mario Kart DS and the series has never been the same after removing it


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 25, 2020)

*Sonic Shuffle* is way better than *Mario Party.*


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2020)

Twilight Princess was one of the best 3D Zelda games.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 25, 2020)

Minox said:


> Twilight Princess was one of the best 3D Zelda games.


It actually is! I love TP, it's the first Zelda i actually enjoyed!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 25, 2020)

I really enjoyed Pokemon black and white they are better than gen 4 and 3.

Black 2 and white 2 are boring.


----------



## gatorologist (Jul 25, 2020)

we don't live in a society


----------



## jdsteel7 (Jul 25, 2020)

Minox said:


> Twilight Princess was one of the best 3D Zelda games.



Tied with Ocarina for my favorite 3D Zelda!


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 26, 2020)

jdsteel7 said:


> Tied with Ocarina for my favorite 3D Zelda!


MM is actually a better game than OOT


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 1, 2020)

I like Edge's new logo design
KOTOR 3 should have been completed
Falafels>>>Matzah
I think there's still good in twitch.tv, overall. What needs to be done is to dissolve the trust and safety ""council"" and kick Emma out of her position in the site as well as at least slightly loosen up the rules against things such as ""hate speech""(which frankly is a very ill-defined term and is often a ruse to censor others for saying things you don't like) as well as not bending over backwards so much to advertisers.
Instagib.tv is probably the best bet for a Mixer replacement.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 2, 2020)

I think the 3ds anti-flashcard mindset is way too overblown in 2020


----------



## elBenyo (Aug 3, 2020)

I won't buy Nike products and never have because I feel they target America's tremendous amount of overweight people, who buy it to look and feel fit but aren't. Gives the brand a bad look as a fitness product. (It's a fashion product now)


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 3, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


> Brawl was actually a pretty decent game.


I feel like it's not actually an unpopular opinion and it's only regarded as bad because of the pro gaming community... and they ain't the majority xD


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 4, 2020)

Destiny 3 needs to eventually happen
Borderlands 3 is good gameplay-wise, but most of the story is garbage overall.


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Aug 4, 2020)

Marvel is trash
Disney is trash
90% of anime is trash


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2020)

i''ve returned once again with another opinion i didnt know was unpopular: wireless charging is stupid, you cant use your phone while charging most of the time unless you do a weird pose, structural integrity is worse (as you cant have metal back+wireless charging) i wouldnt be so pissed if it wasnt a "feature" in most modern phones


elBenyo said:


> I won't buy Nike products and never have because I feel they target America's tremendous amount of overweight people, who buy it to look and feel fit but aren't. Gives the brand a bad look as a fitness product. (It's a fashion product now)


if fat people are gonna work out to improve their health is a good thing that they have workout clothes


MetoMeto said:


> I got new NOKIA with android...its virtually indestructable..even more so than 3310. I mean there is video proof of a guy torturing him and he cant even break the damn thing!
> I my self dropped it ad angles and surfaces that every other phone would be in pieces but not NOKIA...


which one do you have? i had the 6 and switched to 6.1, love it but due to a very stupid accident i cracked the glass, touch sensor and screen still work perfectly though


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 7, 2020)

I really don't like "n word forbitten word haha funni meme" joke, the most annoying thing is that people started using it serious.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

infinity warfare has the best campaign


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm gonna say it.
Aliens is worse than Alien 1 and 3.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 7, 2020)

Really? You are gonna censor posts on unpopular opinions? Not cool!


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Really? You are gonna censor posts on unpopular opinions? Not cool!


Ah yes the ol’ “censoring” a word with decades of racially charged meaning and negative connotations because some teenager wanted to say it. Tsk tsk, shame on us. Truly evil mods strike again.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 7, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> GO ahead here and share any opinion and/or view that you find to be unpopular and what not.
> I'll start:
> 
> Holdo form TLJ is worse than L337 from SOLO: A Star Wars Story
> ...


Windows 10 is a pile of steaming garbage and the only reason people use it is because of application support


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> Windows 10 is a pile of steaming garbage and the only reason people use it is because of application support


Thats not an unpopular opinion. I thought everyone hates windoes 10





Nobody_Important4u said:


> Really? You are gonna censor posts on unpopular opinions? Not cool!


Racist/homophobic/transphobic words should never be used on the temp or indeed anywhere else. Its that simple really.


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2020)

Ubisoft isn’t even that bad of a company. They’re always considered the worst of the major publishers, when that title should clearly go to EA. Ubisoft actually manages to make good games a lot of the time, even if buggy.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Racist/homophobic/transphobic words should never be used on the temp or indeed anywhere else. Its that simple really.


Free speech is free speech.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> Windows 10 is a pile of steaming garbage and the only reason people use it is because of application support


fuck you you are correct


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> Ubisoft isn’t even that bad of a company. They’re always considered the worst of the major publishers, when that title should clearly go to EA. Ubisoft actually manages to make good games a lot of the time, even if buggy.


True about their games being rather good. They should be hated for the way they treat their female staff though.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> True about their games being rather good. They should be hated for the way they treat their female staff though.


and the way they treat their fans


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Free speech is free speech.


Except hate speach is illegal and not covered by freedom of speech and is also against the site rules we all must follow. So your argument is bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Free speech is free speech.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Except hate speach is illegal and not covered by freedom of speech and is also against the site rules we all must follow. So your argument is bullshit.


If hate speech is illegal or against site rules, you don't have free speech.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> If hate speech is illegal or against site rules, you don't have free speech.


better to not have free speech than to have racist assholes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

(not calling you one)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> better to not have free speech than to have racist assholes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> (not calling you one)


Let me correct that for you. better to not have free speech than to have racist/homophobic/transphobic assholes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Let me correct that for you. better to not have free speech than to have racist/homophobic/transphobic assholes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


forgot about the other two


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Thats not an unpopular opinion. I thought everyone hates windoes 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a friend who literally praises it and hates on anybody who says different


----------



## Sapphire01 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> I had a friend who literally praises it and hates on anybody who says different


cut him from your life /s


----------



## SG854 (Aug 7, 2020)

Porn is evil


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

i like how this thread went from unpopular opinions to free speech


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

Sapphire01 said:


>


Research public forum laws.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Research public forum laws.


quoting the comic, if you're yelled at, your free speech rights aren't being violated, everyone just thinks you are an asshole. And they are showing you the door.
We aren't breaking jack. If you don't like the rules here, then piss off.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> quoting the comic, if you're yelled at, your free speech rights aren't being violated, everyone just thinks you are an asshole. And they are showing you the door.
> We aren't breaking jackshit. If you don't like the rules here, then fuck off.


Removal of content and banning usage of a public forum isn't showing someone the door; it's pushing them out and locking the door behind.


----------



## Sapphire01 (Aug 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Removal of content and banning usage of a public forum isn't showing someone the door; it's pushing them out and locking the door behind.



That's the same with extra steps.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Removal of content and banning usage of a public forum isn't showing someone the door; it's pushing them out and locking the door behind.


That is literally showing someone the door.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> That is literally showing someone the door.


Again. Research public forum laws.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> quoting the comic, if you're yelled at, your free speech rights aren't being violated, everyone just thinks you are an asshole. And they are showing you the door.
> We aren't breaking jackshit. If you don't like the rules here, then fuck off.


Or putting it another way (I quite like this way of saying it), free speech means you have a right to say what you want, but it also means other people have the right to bitch about it.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Or putting it another way (I quite like this way of saying it), free speech means you have a right to say what you want, but it also means other people have the right to bitch about it.


Not to remove it, though.

Personally, I don't see myself ever actually saying the N-word, but that's because I don't swear in general.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Not to remove it, though.
> 
> Personally, I don't see myself ever actually saying the N-word, but that's because I don't swear in general.


Forums are not public places though. Compare it to going to a bar or a walmart. If you're being an obnoxious asshole in front of the staff you'll end up getting kicked out and they are completely in their right to do that because they own or operate an establishment and you are standing/sitting on their property. Or to someone trespassing on your private property by standing outside your window butt naked and waving their junk around. That's not about free speech anymore. You are allowed to be an obnoxious asshole but the owner/operator of an establishment is allowed to set rules for who is allowed in the establishment because it's their property, the only thing they can't do is discriminate based on race, sexual orientation etc. And forums are privately owned in much the same way.
In addition to that, forums, and other forms of websites, are a service, and access to a service is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Forums are not public places though. Compare it to going to a bar or a mall. If you're being an obnoxious asshole you'll end up getting kicked out and they are completely in their right to do that because they own or operate an establishment and you are standing/sitting on their property. Or to someone trespassing on your private property by standing outside your window butt naked and waving their junk around. That's not about free speech anymore. Forums are privately owned in much the same way.


So GBAtemp isn't a forum?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> So GBAtemp isn't a forum?


I didn't say that. I think you have misread something.


----------



## mikefor20 (Aug 7, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The SX team are horrible for the community and mostly steals code. Their original ideas only ended up getting people banned and or increase the risk of bricking the system
> Also Maxconsole is a shill site and we shouldn't be working with them. Their admin is a shill who uses our site to funnel views to his site.



Unpopular? Please. MOST popular opinion on the Temp  And it's all a rerun from the Gatehate days. Boring



AmandaRose said:


> Racist/homophobic/transphobic words should never be used on the temp or indeed anywhere else. Its that simple really.



Or indeed anywhere else?  Not saying hate speech is cool but you NEED free speech. The door swings both ways. Really dangerous road.  Even Hitler had good intentions, and arguably did a lot of good for his country, in the beginning.  Banning ANY speech will only serve to make it more desirable to the right kind of moron.  Don't make the same mistake the war on drugs made.  Ignorance cant be swept under the rug.  Or beaten out of people.  That's how ignorance starts. And I think there might not be as much hate speech if everyone wanted equality as much as they want their voices heard.  Not every group has visibility.  There are about 25% of America has a disaility but no way 1 in four on TV is disabled for example.  And groups who have 4-6% of the population want a character in every damn show.  It makes people not like you.  Not because you are a minority or have a unique sexual personality.  They don't like you because you complain too much and try to publicly lynch anyone you see as a threat to your agenda.  That's an oppressor.. Cancel culture, SJW.. Oppressors Don't be a Hypocrite and practice what you preach.. freedom of choice.  Even if YOU don't like it.  Let the morons speak. It will only serve to help everyone figure out who they really are.  We don't need the morons in the closet.



AmandaRose said:


> Except hate speach is illegal and not covered by freedom of speech and is also against the site rules we all must follow. So your argument is bullshit.



It actually is. The act of hate speech is completely legal among other adults that want to hear it. True.  Not defending them. I just do not condone infringing on anyone's rights. Isn't the phrase "_*I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it*_" The basis of free speech? Sad all these people don't understand you can't have your cake and eat it too. The more visible the deviation from what someone feels is comfortable the more intense the emotional response will be.  And both sides jump straight to hate.  I recognize their views are vastly different but everyone really just  wants to protect what they see as right.  Even if their wrong. You can't chastise free speech. Simply point at the dummy and laugh.  Make him a joke.  Take the power away. Banning things never works, ask drugs, kinks ,religions, sweets, masturbation, homosexuality, rap, metal, guns, knives and everything else society has ever deemed unfit at one time or another.  Treat ignorance as something that's embarrassing and contagious.  Make your inclusion to a group secondary to who you are and focus on the content of your character. Maybe the slurs stop hurting so much if you find other things of value in yourself and don't base your self worth on your sexuality?  Sometimes it hard to see who someone is past the "identity" BS. .If all you are is your sexuality, class, race, job title I feel sorry for you.  You suck,



CPG said:


> better to not have free speech than to have racist assholes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> (not calling you one)



Free speech is the MOST important thing. The shut down of ideas is how the oppressors take power. You don't get to dictate people's personalities.  Or SOMEONE will dictate yours. Once sanitation and gentrification starts it won't ever stop until everyone is fully homogenized.  Calm down. Point out that person is an idiot. And move on.  If a turd calls you a piece of shit it doesn't mean much. Until you give it power.  Show some class and don't think you gotta beat them. They are already turds. Let them cry, Maybe use a little more tact about who's face you get in? Not everyone wants to talk about certain subjects. Stop forcing them. Leave them alone. You won't help you cause or change their mind by making people uncomfortable and acting like an asshole. Come on.  Equality means equal. Both ways. If you want peace you have to provide compassion to the other side.  Fighting for acceptance/peace is like fucking for virginity.



AmandaRose said:


> Let me correct that for you. better to not have free speech than to have racist/homophobic/transphobic assholes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Proof positive that it's just about your identity and not equality for the masses.  Are you fighting for Eskimo immigrant rights and the dis-inclusion of people with eating disorders? No. Not equal. And not that you don't have a right to stick up for yourself and care for your interests. Just stop pretending it's not hateful on both sides and stop pretending equality is the real goal. If it's not about equality, it's all a kind of hate speech. You're not special. And when you send the SWJ gestapo after someone, remember, it's one slip of the tongue or misstep  and they will be coming for YOU TOO! That's equality!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I didn't say that. I think you have misread something.


Here's an excerpt of the Wikipedia article for public forums.


> The use of public forums generally cannot be restricted based on the content of the speech expressed by the user.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Here's an excerpt of the Wikipedia article for public forums.


In the legal sense of public forum, which means something completely different than what you think.
Also from Wikipedia, in the paragraph right above the one you quoted:
A *public forum*, also called an _open forum_, is open to all expression that is protected under the First Amendment. Streets, parks, and sidewalks are considered open to public discourse by tradition and are designated as _traditional public forums_.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: You have the right to say whatever you want, but also expect to be called out for it, and if a place happens to have a set of rules, the said rules will be applied.
This place isn't anarchy, if you truly need your echo chamber of free speech, find another community, it's really not that hard.


----------



## Sapphire01 (Aug 7, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> Or indeed anywhere else?  Not saying hate speech is cool but you NEED free speech. The door swings both ways. Really dangerous road.  Even Hitler had good intentions, and arguably did a lot of good for his country, in the beginning.



"Hitler had good intentions" good intentions don't matter when you use them as an excuse for ethic cleansing and genocide.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> cut him from your life /s


I did say "I had"


----------



## mikefor20 (Aug 7, 2020)

Sapphire01 said:


> "Hitler had good intentions" good intentions don't matter when you use them as an excuse for ethic cleansing and genocide.



Exactly!  He was PSYCHO.  But , in his mind, it was all about his values and protecting his ideals.... How is that different? I am not debating good and evil. Just that both sides have the same underlying motive.  To protect what they see as right.  Even when they are wrong. So it's important to have free speech.  I have posted this lost in the past but when they censord his album art, humanitarian,activist,artist,musician Perry Farrell made the cover this:

Hitler's syphilis-ridden dreams almost came true. How could it happen? By taking control of the media. An entire country was led by a lunatic… We must protect our First Amendment, before sick dreams become law. Nobody made fun of Hitler??!

The door swings both ways. And I don't trust any of you to dictate the thoughts of the world.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Unpopular opinion: You have the right to say whatever you want, but also expect to be called out for it, and if a place happens to have a set of rules, the said rules will be applied.
> This place isn't anarchy, if you truly need your echo chamber of free speech, find another community, it's really not that hard.


You know, deleted posts have a 'show post' button that doesn't work...maybe that could be the solution?


----------



## mikefor20 (Aug 7, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> In the legal sense of public forum, which means something completely different than what you think.
> Also from Wikipedia, in the paragraph right above the one you quoted:
> A *public forum*, also called an _open forum_, is open to all expression that is protected under the First Amendment. Streets, parks, and sidewalks are considered open to public discourse by tradition and are designated as _traditional public forums_.



TRUE!  The right to protest has been attached to digital forums in the past as well!  May hear more about this from the right wing now that twitter is censoring Trump. I might condone that, I am not sure who's more dangerous, Trump or the erosion of free speech


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)

Alright guys. I think we went over that now, no need to dilute the sauce even further, it will only make everyone attack each others.



Back on topic:

Long distance relationship is easy with the right person.


----------



## mikefor20 (Aug 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Unpopular opinion: You have the right to say whatever you want, but also expect to be called out for it, and if a place happens to have a set of rules, the said rules will be applied.
> This place isn't anarchy, if you truly need your echo chamber of free speech, find another community, it's really not that hard.



Excellent.  But only fair if said rules aren't totally skewed and arbitrary! Equal is not what is pleasing to someone. Then it's still total bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> I did say "I had"


oh... OH... *OH...*


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 7, 2020)

here's an unpopular speech
https://www.bitchute.com/video/pDjVz5m3jVYq/


----------



## mikefor20 (Aug 7, 2020)

Isn't the point of an unpopular opinions board to discuss things like this?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> Isn't the point of an unpopular opinions board to discuss things like this?


This isn't a hate speech vs free speech thread.
Sorry about that. Wrong thread if you guys want to keep going about it.


----------



## Sapphire01 (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm cool with that


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)

I've got another one:

Winter is far better than summer 

I just cannot stand the heat.


----------



## Sapphire01 (Aug 7, 2020)

Autumn is the best season


----------



## mikefor20 (Aug 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> This isn't a hate speech vs free speech thread.
> Sorry about that. Wrong thread if you guys want to keep going about it.



It was Ugly Free Speech vs Pretty Censorship really but that's fine.



VinsCool said:


> I've got another one:
> 
> Winter is far better than summer
> 
> I just cannot stand the heat.



AGREE, bugs and heat , give me the cold!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> It was Ugly Free Speech vs Pretty Censorship really but that's fine.


Don't get me wrong, I understand the point and replies, it just wasn't the appropriate place or time to discuss 




mikefor20 said:


> AGREE, bugs and heat , give me the cold!


Not only that, it's also far easier to get comfortable wearing more clothes.
Under heat, it's a pain to keep yourself cold, and being naked is usually not the best idea.


----------



## mikefor20 (Aug 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Don't get me wrong, I understand the point and replies, it just wasn't the appropriate place or time to discuss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries.  Just want it crystal clear that I an not pro hate speech, it's just a byproduct of free speech, which i am all for.

My AC is on full time and I am still sweating balls. Summer sucks


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> My AC is on full time and I am still sweating balls. Summer sucks


Same here. Dropping $600 on my AC in July was a really good investment.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 7, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i''ve returned once again with another opinion i didnt know was unpopular: wireless charging is stupid, you cant use your phone while charging most of the time unless you do a weird pose, structural integrity is worse (as you cant have metal back+wireless charging) i wouldnt be so pissed if it wasnt a "feature" in most modern phones
> 
> if fat people are gonna work out to improve their health is a good thing that they have workout clothes
> 
> which one do you have? i had the 6 and switched to 6.1, love it but due to a very stupid accident i cracked the glass, touch sensor and screen still work perfectly though


TA-1033 to be more precise, it's NOKIA 6.

I'm sad to hear that, but i couldn't break even the glass on my. perhaps your fell in some stupid way or on something sharp directly on center idk...
I literally slammed it multiple times on a concrete and nothing. Only one or two small dents.

Anyway, at least your works still haha that's cool!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2020)

1.- The Nintendo Switch is just another kind of Wii U.
2.- I really liked Mario's Missing. It's a nice game.
3.- Windows 7 is the best OS EVER.
4.- Why pay for something when you can get it for free?
5.- Waffles over any other kind of pancakes, except brownies.
6.- I can't trust people that wont start sentences with Capitals nor ends'em with a dot.
7.- The best Mario Kart ever is Mario Kart Wii.
8.- The best Mario Party ever is Mario Party 2.
9.- The best Mario game is Super Mario Sunshine.
10.- The best Zelda game ever is OoT.
11.- The best music genre is Trip-Hop and Lounge.
12.- I can't think of anything else, so I'm going to end this with: I'm funnier than you are.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

Two of the three CDI Zelda games are actually awesome. 
Link: The Faces Of Evil and Zelda: The Wand Of Gamelon, are astoundingly good. Ignore the lies perpetuated about these Nintendo-licensed adventures, although they aren’t strictly canonical, the sense of exploration and gradual empowerment (via Metroidvania-style item acquisition) is exhilarating. The Russian-made cinemas may have been low-quality, but the gameplay designs, music, and Monet-esque background art were all superb. Give them another chance and play with an open mind, since there are some great games trying to break out. Oh, and stay away from the third, top-down Zelda’s Adventure title – now that was dire.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2020)

Talking about odd games...
Nintendo Mobile Games sucks ass, and that's why Nintendo won't EVER make another portable console.
Thanks for that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Talking about odd games...
> Nintendo Mobile Games sucks ass, and that's why Nintendo won't EVER make another portable console.
> Thanks for that.


But Dragalia Lost is really good.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> But Dragalia Lost is really good.


Let me guess... another Fire Emblem clone with waifus?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Let me guess... another Fire Emblem clone with waifus?


No a rather good action RPG like Secret of Mana.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> No a rather good action RPG like Secret of Mana.



Oh shit I love Secret of Mana!
*Too many Waifus though.
8/10 - IGN*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> TA-1033 to be more precise, it's NOKIA 6.
> 
> I'm sad to hear that, but i couldn't break even the glass on my. perhaps your fell in some stupid way or on something sharp directly on center idk...
> I literally slammed it multiple times on a concrete and nothing. Only one or two small dents.
> ...


no problem, is just a small crack in the downward right corner, the way i broke it though is really stupid, i was with some friends and i remembered there was this "gun simulator" app, i download it, i remember last time i used it that there was a "shake phone to fire", so i enable it, after various failed attempts to get it working  i start shaking harder, and my phone flies out of my hand 5m into the air and drops face down on concrete, the ammount of damage was fairly small for what it sustained. other accidents that it survived with little to no damage was one time it fell out of my pocket into a fairly deep puddle, was there for about 2 minutes before i realized and when i took it out and just dried it with my tshirt, worked flawlessly even if water resistance wasnt an advertised feature, and various 0.5m-1m falls that at most left a dent in the metal

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Thats not an unpopular opinion. I thought everyone hates windoes 10
> /QUOTE]
> i actually really like it, i dont have the problems most people say they have with it,
> my main complaint is how bland it looks, my perfect os would be windows 10 but with xp's interface


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

portal 2 is the best game valve has ever made


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 7, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> no problem, is just a small crack in the downward right corner, the way i broke it though is really stupid, i was with some friends and i remembered there was this "gun simulator" app, i download it, i remember last time i used it that there was a "shake phone to fire", so i enable it, after various failed attempts to get it working  i start shaking harder, and my phone flies out of my hand 5m into the air and drops face down on concrete, the ammount of damage was fairly small for what it sustained. other accidents that it survived with little to no damage was one time it fell out of my pocket into a fairly deep puddle, was there for about 2 minutes before i realized and when i took it out and just dried it with my tshirt, worked flawlessly even if water resistance wasnt an advertised feature, and various 0.5m-1m falls that at most left a dent in the metal


A fun video:


Now that you mentioned water resistant...i was once eating really hot soup (and i like my plate full, i really like soup) and i got notified about an SMS,
so i picked up the phone while eating and the phone slipped in hot soup fully soaked! Thought its gone (oh and i just bought it) and after drying it up and
cleaning the oil the phone worked perfectly and still does. i bought the phone when it came out. They don't advertise it as such but it is sealed to some extend,
i was watching some specs after i dropped it in soup cause i was worried.

Haha omg, that's not small drop by any means. 5m is serious drop! I usually dropped it from 1m-1.5m and one or two times and i accidentally in some
stupid hand motion used force by hitting it and propelled it through the air to give it even more kinetic energy while it slammed on concrete and luckily
nothing happened. Since that happened constantly in one period (i was clumsy lol don't know why) now are just normal drops.
I actually watched a video proclaiming NOKIA 6 as strongest phone of the year 2017.


----------



## elBenyo (Aug 7, 2020)

"if fat people are gonna work out to improve their health is a good thing that they have workout clothes"

Being the lowest common denominator isn't a good thing. They are the Walmart or McDonald's of there industry.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> A fun video:
> 
> 
> Now that you mentioned water resistant...i was once eating really hot soup (and i like my plate full, i really like soup) and i got notified about an SMS,
> ...



i know, thats why i was surprised how little damage was sustained in comparison to the drop, hmd truly continues nokia's legacy of sturdy phones, unlike whoever owns polaroid and how lenovo has been handling motorola


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 12, 2020)

Nights 3 should be made
Voat>Reddit
Super Adventure Rockman should have come to the West offically, and it deserves a fan translation.
I look forward to there being a new software exploit for the Switch for Firmwares up to 8.1.0 someday.
Minneapolis,Seattle and New York deserve to have funding cut from them as punishment for letting antifa fuckwads and other dumbass goons turn ""BLM"" protests into violent wall-defacing, looting, car-tipping, and in some cases, killing of bystanders and the like, while at the same time not allowing public places of worship to legally open without any exceptions.
Theatlantic and Viceland are mostly shitty news outlets.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2020)

i've returned one again: eastern european music is way better than western european music


----------



## lostbob117 (Sep 10, 2020)

Dark Souls 2 was pretty good


----------



## regnad (Sep 10, 2020)

Skyrim is way overrated, and the only reason anyone enjoys it today is because of nostalgia.


----------



## Goma1337 (Sep 10, 2020)

Despite its shortcomings, Fallout 76 is pretty enjoyable.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 10, 2020)

regnad said:


> Skyrim is way overrated, and the only reason anyone enjoys it today is because of nostalgia.


Morrowind is way better than Skyrim. Having to figure out your own way and listen to what the NPC's say automatically makes it better IMO. Oblivion is good too, but it's not quite the same. 



lostbob117 said:


> Dark Souls 2 was pretty good



Absolutely! DS2 is fantastic. I might like it better than DS1. DS1 world is better but DS2 is better in almost every other way.


----------



## regnad (Sep 10, 2020)

Modern enhancement to Tetris, such as hold, hard drop, and ghost pieces, are cheating.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 10, 2020)

regnad said:


> Modern enhancement to Tetris, such as hold, hard drop, and ghost pieces, are cheating.


REAL MEN PLAY THE ELEKTRONIKA 60 VERSION


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2020)

regnad said:


> Modern enhancement to Tetris, such as hold, hard drop, and ghost pieces, are cheating.


is it really cheating when everyone has them on multiplayer and you can disable them in singleplayer?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 10, 2020)

super mario 64 ds is the best


----------



## regnad (Sep 11, 2020)

DQB1 is better than DQB2


----------



## CORE (Sep 11, 2020)

I Dont Give A F**k!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 11, 2020)

CORE said:


> I Dont Give A F**k!


About...?


----------



## CORE (Sep 11, 2020)

Opinions


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2020)

i see myself returning here once again: Ready Player One was pretty good, not a masterpiece, but not as bad as everyone makes it out to be


----------



## battlecatsahead (Sep 27, 2020)

pokemon games are boring, as well as turn based rpgs
also, super mario sunshine's controls are garbage


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 27, 2020)

Animal Crossing New Horizons is a shittier version of New Leaf in every way with better graphics


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 27, 2020)

Pokémon has gone on a downward spiral that started with Sun and Moon. The games have been dumbed down and now have gimmicks that belong in spin off titles. 

The next Gen of consoles are going to be phenomenal. However, I don't believe the hype that MS and Sony are pushing with their drives. Real world usage won't be what the benchmarks show. Never has been. Never will be. 

Nintendo is failing with the Switch. It's too underpowered and is practically a port machine. If they don't release a proper upgrade soon, they'll be left behind. 

Doom Eternal is all hype. Is it fun? Sure. Is it better than 2016? Lol no


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2020)

Femboys & tomboy are the best


----------



## Cryoraptor (Sep 27, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Pokémon has gone on a downward spiral that started with Sun and Moon. The games have been dumbed down and now have gimmicks that belong in spin off titles.


I'd argue it started back in XY. That's the first gen I had serious problems with in terms of it being far too easy. There's no other Pokemon game that I've played through to date that I had a nearly full party that was double the level of wild Pokemon by the 5th gym. The plot received a lot of criticism too.

This has just gotten worse and worse with every generation: I dropped SM after it took me _3 hours _to get to the first Island Challenge, I played USUM for about 30 minutes before I got bored, and after the fiasco of SwSh and the fact that someone I knew busted the game within 3 days of launch, I gave up with the franchise entirely. Pokemon has devolved into a game with complexity that only a 10 year old can enjoy. I miss the days where we got an actual plot like in BW or DPP. I'm a bit biased when it comes to BW but even looking at it objectively, it seems like the far superior generation to everything that came after it.



Memoir said:


> The next Gen of consoles are going to be phenomenal. However, I don't believe the hype that MS and Sony are pushing with their drives. Real world usage won't be what the benchmarks show. Never has been. Never will be.


The consoles may be ground-breaking but launch is going to be a shit show with everything going on. I definitely think this will be a repeat of the 7th gen though and MS will reduce Sony to blast glass for at least the first couple of years. MS's plan to make all the money they'll be losing with everything they are practically giving away back with storage upgrades and in all probability expensive games has a chance of backfiring though. They are definitely taking a big risk this gen to recover from the absolute beating Sony gave to them in the 8th gen, and ironically Sony are doing the opposite and giving the competition away. Right now there's basically no reason to buy a PS5 over one of the next gen Xboxes and that's coming from someone who traditionally liked Sony more as a company. I personally don't really follow anything that's on either console though so unless I suddenly get a craze for a franchise on one console I probably won't be buying one for the foreseeable future. I'm just gonna watch the fuckshow unfold from the distance.



Memoir said:


> Nintendo is failing with the Switch. It's too underpowered and is practically a port machine. If they don't release a proper upgrade soon, they'll be left behind.


With Nintendo planning to use the Switch brand for the next few millennia, and as you say, not really bring out new games for it, it seems like they haven't really learned from the Wii U... At this rate Nintendo is going to completely mishandle the 9th and 10th gens and it'll be all over for them. If they make the same mistake twice, they will lose what little reputation they have left and I only see the line on the graph going down for them. At this point I'm pretty confident that they are the next SEGA. Every generation has less consoles and over time more and more companies are squeezed out of the race. It seems like Nintendo will be the next to drop out unless the PS5 ends up being an absolute disaster or MS losing tons of money through all the freebies they are offering and the extra storage not working out for them. The 9th gen seems like it's especially intense and I think this gen will be the one where one of the Big Three drop out of the console market.

Speaking of SEGA, I think they'll finally go under this generation. Sonic games are getting worse and they are the only things keeping SEGA alive. They'll bring out another 2 or 3 substandard 3D games and it'll be game over for them. I definitely see MS and Sony having a big fistfight over who gets Sonic, as whoever does guarantees extra sales automatically for the 10th generation. In the end I see SEGA preferring Sony due to home pride and all that, but Xbox seems to be getting more popular in Japan and they might turn to Microsoft for a better deal especially if the PS5 ends up being a failure.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Femboys & tomboy are the best


this is an unpopular opinions thread, not a post the truth thread


----------



## Dabu47 (Oct 9, 2020)

To extand the opinion of @*JuanMena*


JuanMena said:


> 1.- The Nintendo Switch is just another kind of Wii U.



The Switch is a Wii U with less functions, creativity / gameplay usage (touch screen, joycons, "HD rumble", infrared camera are simply under / not used).

The fail of Miiverse made Nintendo doing even less effort in the social expansion of their consoles and getting them even more deeper in their closed environement, leaving in the same time their community with even less (if not "none") options to communicate and play with each others.

Overall, I see the Wii U as a failed effort made by Nintendo that disappointed them so much that they doesn't engage any new effort for the future, neither in the evolution of the Switch, the online, the games and listening to their community.

Nintendo is becoming an Apple² only because of the past failure of the Wii U and the fear of the next one.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

you cant put limits to dark humor because it serves as a gateway to censorship


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

The Xbox One Series X is just a watered down PC with games that will come to PC two weeks after launch
PCIe 4 SSDs aren't worth the price increase vs M.2/PCIe gen 3 SSDs
Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 are far superior than Super Mario Sunshine in terms of level design, controls and music

Oh and lastly, the PS4 and PS5 have better exclusives than the Xbox One X or Series X


----------



## Dabu47 (Oct 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 are far superior than Super Mario Sunshine in terms of level design, controls and music



Are there even people to contest this ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

Dabu47 said:


> Are there even people to contest this ?



Oh they're out there, IGN forums, YouTube comments etc


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 10, 2020)

Ommagahd, I'm _known_ for these.

I cannot stand Super Mario Galaxy; reducing Mario's HP from 8 to 3 is dumb, since it means he's three-shot by anything, instead of minor enemies only taking away one-eighth of his HP. Motion controls should NEVER be used, yet six Stars mandate its usage; that's what ultimately made me quit and return the game. Unlike in 64 DS, the Stars here have to be collected in a set order; no meandering off and stumbling on the 3rd Star whilst on the 1st mission, for example. Rosalina just shouldn't exist; she does nothing the entire game except stand in place. She doesn't move Prankster Comets or make new Galaxies appear; that's what certain Lumas do. Worthless character.

I also don't like the taste of tomatoes. Or olives. Capsicum looks too much like plastic fruit to me.

Breath of the Wild ISN'T a Legend of Zelda game; it's a bland open-world game with equipment fragility and limited stamina and resource grinding that happens to have a Legend of Zelda paint job. Skin-deep. So utterly boring and forgettable, with combat that's slow and clunky and awkward and useless. Rain makes climbing impossible. Got one-shot by a bokoblin on horseback not that far into the game. Shrines all have a bland, repetitive blue wallpaper; couldn't they simply change the goddamn colour for each five or so? The orbs gotten from shrines increase _either_ Hearts or stamina, instead of both - that also means no Heart Pieces, which is stupid.
Older, proper Legend of Zelda games had better worlds, better combat, better game design in general than this abomination - I particularly adore Twilight Princess and The Wind Waker, with A Link Between Worlds, Link's Awakening and Majora's Mask 3D also being quite enjoyable too - play ANY of these instead of Halitosis of the Wild. Heck, play Spirit Tracks or Phantom Hourglass over it; those two might be cursed by stylus-only controls, but they're still *actual* Legend of Zelda games at their cores.

Permadeath is a stupid, frustrating mechanic that results in severe loss of progress or capability to proceed. When playing Fire Emblem, I _always_ go with Casual/Newcomer or Phoenix, since they allow me to actually train and get to know my units, and not be forced to reset should the foe get a lucky Lethality or crit or other skill usage.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 10, 2020)

Dabu47 said:


> Are there even people to contest this ?


Well, not Sunshine per se - never played it, but from what I've seen from chugga's old LP, some Shrine Sprites look utterly hellish to get, meaning I'm not all that interested in buying it - but contesting Galaxy's supposed "greatness"?

Yes. Right here. Also, @AkiraKurusu, from what I hear.

Talking about Wii games, the console itself is abysmal; it focuses so heavily on dysfunctional motion controls that there's practically only three games that are actually playable and fun - Super Paper Mario (which rarely uses motion), Twilight Princess (where the pointer can be disabled) and Super Smash Bros. Brawl (which doesn't use motion _at all_). Its unwarranted success also made Microsoft waste development time and money on the goddamn Kinect; the only sane one during that era was Sony, which pretty much didn't force inaccurate and rage-inducing motion controls down customers' throats. Good move.

Oh, and I'd much rather play Sticker Star than the first two Paper Mario games. I'm no good at most Action Commands, the Peach interludes are far too long and tedious and boring and unnecessary (they should be skippable), and the level-up mechanic is STUPID - only one stat of three can be increased per level, when I often found myself needing more HP and more BP at the same time. Y'know, since I suck at dodging/blocking Action Commands, and needed a lot of Badges. 
Super Paper Mario is by far the best Paper Mario game, hands-down. Best story, best characters, best gameplay.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 10, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Femboys & tomboy are the best





Azerus_Kun said:


> this is an unpopular opinions thread, not a post the truth thread


I much prefer traditional women, myself. I'm attracted to women; I'm _not_ attracted to other guys.
Also, after my horrible Years 5 and 6 in primary school, I can't stand forceful, aggressive, or violent women. Those two years of being constantly bullied by two girls, and neglected by my female homeroom teacher, during a rather fundamental part of my life, certainly took their toll on me.

Am I the only one who prefers some aspects of 1950s culture and society to 2010s/2020?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2020)

ever since the 4th gen when wifi trading was introduced, there's been no point in having multiple pokemon versions, hell, even since the 1st gen, if the point of multiple versions was trying to get kids to socialize by trading with whomever had the other version, why not have it be semirandom? that way every game, even if the same verision, is more unique, and there would have been way more of an incentive to socialize


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 11, 2020)

Dabu47 said:


> To extand the opinion of @*JuanMena*
> 
> 
> The Switch is a Wii U with less functions, creativity / gameplay usage (touch screen, joycons, "HD rumble", infrared camera are simply under / not used).
> ...


I feel like Nintendo is just drying up with everything after the 7th gen. Since the Wii, Nintendo has just become complacent and lost all sense of innovation. They found a formula that worked for the Wii and DS but now don't want to shift away and innovate again because as you say, they are afraid of failing and falling into obscurity (even though that's basically what happened with the Wii U), which is something they are doing now. It feels like Nintendo are getting less and less relevant with every new console because they have increasingly less to offer with every generation. I think the Switch Pro/Switch 2/Switch: The Sequel won't even have new games come out for years and instead will keep re-releasing Switch and originally Wii U games remastered. I think it's just embarrassing that 3 years after launch, we _still _don't have Mario Kart Switch or NSMBS and just remasters of the Wii U versions. In all honesty I think that reflects a bigger problem with Super Mario becoming stale and reaching it's creative limit: Even if we get NSMBS, it's just going to be the same game again on another map with slightly better graphics. If Nintendo keep selling rebranded beefy Switches and Wii U games, they will just fall into obscurity and become the next SEGA (which I think they already are) and Mario will become the next Sonic, except he will live for not even half as long as Sonic has post-console.



AkiraKurusu said:


> 1950s culture


What we usually think of 1950s culture is largely a myth. Despite what many think, the 1950s didn't see a return to the conservative, traditional family unit, in fact the post-war culture moved away from it and was the start of the liberalisation movements that occurred throughout the late 20th century. We didn't decide to return to conservatism, and then as soon as 1960 popped up u-turned; the sociopolitical scene of the 60s and 70s started in the 50s.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azerus_Kun said:


> ever since the 4th gen when wifi trading was introduced, there's been no point in having multiple pokemon versions, hell, even since the 1st gen, if the point of multiple versions was trying to get kids to socialize by trading with whomever had the other version, why not have it be semirandom? that way every game, even if the same verision, is more unique, and there would have been way more of an incentive to socialize


Multiple versions exist to artificially boost sales with minimal effort. If the games actually included multiple saves, there would be absolutely no reason to ever get both versions. That's basically the only reason I ever got both versions of a gen (Gen 5 and 6 I believe I got both). When it comes down to it, Pokemon is one of the laziest franchises out there that is somehow still successful. GAME FREAK is a parasite of nostalgia and the sooner Pokemon dies, the better. And that's coming from a long-time fan.


----------



## Dabu47 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cryoraptor said:


> In all honesty I think that reflects a bigger problem with Super Mario becoming stale and reaching it's creative limit.



This is an interesting point but I think the last nail in the coffin was Super Mario Maker 1 and 2: it basically was the pinnacle of evolution for all Mario 2D. Don't get me wrong, I love Mario Maker but I don't see a Mario Bros game coming out without people comparing it to Maker afterwards: why should I play 8 Worlds for 60$ when I can have billions of levels for the same price ?

This is not the case for 3D Mario games though. That's why even if Odyssey wasn't as good as Galaxy for example, it still sold pretty well and is consider as one of the flagship of the Switch.

My main issue with Nintendo remains the lack of actions with the Switch: they doesn't work on the OS and it shows, they don't really work on new IP's nor doesn't they take any risks and they keep hostage a lot of really good franchises to never use them again.

Nintendo is now a waste of potential either for games and consoles. As you said, if they don't change their strategies, they will continue to be more and more disconnected with the reality and their community. (And I'm a Big-N sucker normally so it shows for a fan like me to see this whole mess and I'm sure we're not alone to see it)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I much prefer traditional women, myself. I'm attracted to women; I'm _not_ attracted to other guys.
> Also, after my horrible Years 5 and 6 in primary school, I can't stand forceful, aggressive, or violent women. Those two years of being constantly bullied by two girls, and neglected by my female homeroom teacher, during a rather fundamental part of my life, certainly took their toll on me.
> 
> Am I the only one who prefers some aspects of 1950s culture and society to 2010s/2020?


I actually don’t like the 50’s style nor way of life. I find the style to be bland and pretty boring. The culture was literally the worst for anyone who wasn’t a White Cishet man.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2020)

Cryoraptor said:


> I feel like Nintendo is just drying up with everything after the 7th gen. Since the Wii, Nintendo has just become complacent and lost all sense of innovation. They found a formula that worked for the Wii and DS but now don't want to shift away and innovate again because as you say, they are afraid of failing and falling into obscurity (even though that's basically what happened with the Wii U), which is something they are doing now. It feels like Nintendo are getting less and less relevant with every new console because they have increasingly less to offer with every generation. I think the Switch Pro/Switch 2/Switch: The Sequel won't even have new games come out for years and instead will keep re-releasing Switch and originally Wii U games remastered. I think it's just embarrassing that 3 years after launch, we _still _don't have Mario Kart Switch or NSMBS and just remasters of the Wii U versions. In all honesty I think that reflects a bigger problem with Super Mario becoming stale and reaching it's creative limit: Even if we get NSMBS, it's just going to be the same game again on another map with slightly better graphics. If Nintendo keep selling rebranded beefy Switches and Wii U games, they will just fall into obscurity and become the next SEGA (which I think they already are) and Mario will become the next Sonic, except he will live for not even half as long as Sonic has post-console.
> 
> 
> What we usually think of 1950s culture is largely a myth. Despite what many think, the 1950s didn't see a return to the conservative, traditional family unit, in fact the post-war culture moved away from it and was the start of the liberalisation movements that occurred throughout the late 20th century. We didn't decide to return to conservatism, and then as soon as 1960 popped up u-turned; the sociopolitical scene of the 60s and 70s started in the 50s.
> ...


i meant it as a "maybe in the past it used to be a bit justified" but yeah, you are right


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 11, 2020)

Dabu47 said:


> This is an interesting point but I think the last nail in the coffin was Super Mario Maker 1 and 2: it basically was the pinnacle of evolution for all Mario 2D. Don't get me wrong, I love Mario Maker but I don't see a Mario Bros game coming out without people comparing it to Maker afterwards: why should I play 8 Worlds for 60$ when I can have billions of levels for the same price ?
> 
> This is not the case for 3D Mario games though. That's why even if Odyssey wasn't as good as Galaxy for example, it still sold pretty well and is consider as one of the flagship of the Switch.
> 
> ...


The only Mario platformers I enjoy are 3D Land and New Super Mario Bros. 2; they have decently-constructed levels that never get utterly frustrating, unlike so many other games. They're simple, fun, and simply fun.
So if another game like that were to come out, I'd be happy to buy it.

As for Mario Maker's "bullions of levels", a large percentage of them are just simply garbage; there's the "My First Mario Level" ones, of course, but then there's the enraging Kaizo levels that can go screw off. There's those levels with stupidly-strict timers, or rely on glitches or advanced movement, that annoy me every time I encounter one. There's levels that are just _obnoxious_ with the damn un-Mario-like sound effects, or play crappy music from other Mario games throughout.

...Yeah, no, gimme 3D Land or NSMB2.

Oh, and Odyssey was LEAGUES ahead of Galaxy - no forced motion-control segments; a mode that gives Mario a maximum of 9 HP instead of a measly 6 (though that's still with a temporary boost...ugh) when 64 DS and Sunshine gave him 8 HP; you can get the Moons in almost any order, looks better, sounds better, and just plays better. Still not perfect - volleyball, skip-rope, Breakdown Bridge duo, and walking in a circle on the Moon come to mind - but way better than the trash heap named "Galaxy".

They also "took a risk" with Breath of the Wild, and that boring disaster somehow sold like gangbusters; I'd like for them to return to traditional Legend of Zelda, but who knows if they ever will?


----------



## Dabu47 (Oct 11, 2020)

@AkiraKurusu 

My whole point about the Maker games is about how Nintendo crushed themselves with the idea. It is the logical successor to the "New" franchise that began on DS. Mario platforming is stuck on standard level that won't evolve or bring anything new on the table since New Super Mario Bros Wii U (if not Wii). 

And, as much as I understand that a percentage of the levels on Maker doesn't suits you, from there you only have two choices:

a) Let the fans do the work for you.
b) Release sequels from successful games like 3D Land or NSMB2 (but it won't last on the long term).

You can't deny that Maker still has a better value than any Mario 2D released in the past few years (especially the last two ones) and even if we didn't scratched the surface on all the levels that we can create, the possibilities were calculated and it is approximatively close to 1.8×1012,431 of possible levels in the aforementioned game that are both fun and completable. (This number is also called the "Mario Plex").

If this game wasn't closed on a Nintendo environement, it would have an expansion that would be interesting to follow (without counting mods, hacks, updates etc..) - By knowing all of this, it is difficult to not consider Mario Maker as one of the final step in Mario 2D history but also how Nintendo will have a lot of troubles to continue this genre after this one (and not just releasing a NSMB3).

About Odyssey, this is only about taste. Personally, I found this one much more tedious and boring in it's structure. It's funny because you don't like the high numbers of levels in Maker saying that most of them are not fun but how many moons between the 836 moons were actually clever and enjoyable to collect ? I'm pretty sure we could reduce them to 250 moons or less. Mario Galaxy was maybe much more straight forward as it's original pattern seems to be Mario 64. In result, you get freedom spare in small areas and selection of missions before entering a world for example.. But this structure drive you in small sections that benefits your session of game rather than losting you in world too big for your enjoyement.

Mario Odyssey is simply another take because it gives you an open world but this can be as enjoyable in the first few hours as boring when you have to collect the nx amount of moons in a too big area. I would rather prefer Crash Bandicoot "corridor" type of adventure than a Ghost Recon Breakpoint "open-world" that would lose it's charm after a few rounds.

Also "no forced motion-control segments", lol. You lose movement control over Cappy if you play with a controller as many of his skills is based on motion direction with the joycons. I redirect you to this article from medium or the one from Kotaku for playing in Handled mode.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 11, 2020)

Dabu47 said:


> @AkiraKurusu
> 
> My whole point about the Maker games is about how Nintendo crushed themselves with the idea. It is the logical successor to the "New" franchise that began on DS. Mario platforming is stuck on standard level that won't evolve or bring anything new on the table since New Super Mario Bros Wii U (if not Wii).
> 
> ...


I've completed Odyssey a couple of times with a Wii U Pro Controller (via Magic-NS) and a 8BitDo Gamepad, and I never had any major issues with Cappy throws. They're nowhere near as irredeemably awful as Galaxy's ball-rolling, ray-surfing, and bubble-blowing missions.
And sure, there's plenty of unnecessary Moons in Odyssey, but at least you can get them in practically any order, instead of being forcefully led down a single obtainment order. That's just frustrating and needlessly limiting; the same can be said about Sunshine. 64 DS and Odyssey both allow for a lot more freedom than Galaxy and Sunshine, and it makes those games better, more enjoyable.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 11, 2020)

Dabu47 said:


> My whole point about the Maker games is about how Nintendo crushed themselves with the idea. It is the logical successor to the "New" franchise that began on DS. Mario platforming is stuck on standard level that won't evolve or bring anything new on the table since New Super Mario Bros Wii U (if not Wii).


Even if they didn't bring out SMM (which was an inevitability anyway), the lifetime of NSMB and 2D Mario in general is limited because it's virtually the same game but with better graphics and different levels each time. Eventually the formula gets boring and even the most diehard fans lose interest, especially when a new 3D series has been booted that on the inverse _can _keep bringing new things to the table for the foreseeable future. However, we're talking about Nintendo and in the last decade, innovation isn't one of their strong points. As I've expressed before, I think they are on the SEGA path and in the next 2 or 3 generations they will just stop making new games and have no basis for a console as SonySoft race away, and continue to re-release older games on the PS8/Xbox 9001/The slight possibility of a new competitor being established as a big player by this time/PC/whatever else until people completely lose interest and Nintendo either invest in other ventures or disappear as a company.

They could avoid this fate by inventing new IPs and expanding one recently-spawned ones like Splatoon, but this is Nintendo and they won't do that. They'll stick to Mario and Pokemon (unless GAME FREAK pull out and go solo on another console/PC when Switch 3 fails) and their other old IPs that are drying up until they are filing for bankruptcy.

The gaming industry reminds me of the UK railways a bit: At privatisation, numerous companies controlled railways, but over time, small, home grown regional companies were pushed out by the larger corporations, and even larger multibillion-dollar multinational companies moved in from overseas and took control of the major railways save for GWR that stayed in the hands of FirstGroup through some miracle, and now most railways are controlled by a monopoly of 3 or 4 multinational companies (most publicly-owned businesses of other countries which is laughable that they were ever allowed to bid), which will eventually become 1 or 2 across the whole network. Stagecoach, National Express, Virgin and most other native companies have completely lost their franchises altogether (and Arriva was bought out by the Dutch government) just to be replaced by the Italian, German, Dutch and Japanese governments (literally, those governments control most of our railways). The way it's going, in 10-15 years I reckon the entire network will be controlled by a combination of the Italian and Dutch governments, as they seem to be the two that are eating up the most franchises across the country. That's basically the same thing that happened (and is continuing to happen) with the gaming industry, apart from the governments controlling it part. Ramble over.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

i don't get the point of bottled water, why would you buy it when taps are such a commonplace device? i bought a couple bottles whenever i forgot to bring my own to the gym, but the price difference with something like gatorade/powerade is so negligible you are better off getting the latter, i get some people like sparkling water, but there are people who have taps and still buy non sparkling bottled water


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 13, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i don't get the point of bottled water, why would you buy it when taps are such a commonplace device? i bought a couple bottles whenever i forgot to bring my own to the gym, but the price difference with something like gatorade/powerade is so negligible you are better off getting the latter, i get some people like sparkling water, but there are people who have taps and still buy non sparkling bottled water


Where I live, the water is hard as fuck and tastes like chalk sometimes, so bottled water can make pure water drinkable for those who live in areas of hard water.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2020)

almost forgot this one, but i hate the feel of rubber earbuds, they never fit, no matter what cups i use, and they grab wax very easily, i much preffer plastic earbuds, and it seems this is an unpopular opinion because 99% of earbuds available are rubber


Cryoraptor said:


> Where I live, the water is hard as fuck and tastes like chalk sometimes, so bottled water can make pure water drinkable for those who live in areas of hard water.


i kinda get it on that condition, but i live in a place where, if your house has clean pipes, water is perfectly drinkable out of the tap, yeat, people still buy bottled water


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2020)

Apple sucks. Worse than EA.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 13, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i kinda get it on that condition, but i live in a place where, if your house has clean pipes, water is perfectly drinkable out of the tap, yeat, people still buy bottled water


To be honest, I would say they are worth it just because of convenience.
If I am around in the way from A to B, and I forgot or just didn't care enough to bring my own bottle filled with tap water, then if I am thirsty I will just get a bottle of water; from a kiosk, from a vending machine in the train station, etc.
Bottled water is simply convenient when I want to drink water and I don't have water; also if I just want water why would I drink some sugary or flavory thing?

If I am back home I see no reason to drink bottled water, tap water back here is perfectly fine.


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I actually don’t like the 50’s style nor way of life. I find the style to be bland and pretty boring. The culture was literally the worst for anyone who wasn’t a White Cishet man.



Standard selfish and delusional viewpoint from leftist propaganda outlets based entirely on fake premises.  The first fake premise is that natural selection doesn't exist and the world is inherently a peaceful place.  False.  The default state of the world is war because earth is a closed ecosystem, caged deathmatch, and women are incapable of competiting in that contest against men.

So for any organism traversing the planet called earth, you'll either be subject to the law of the jungle where the stronger person does whatever they want to you (just like what any deer or rabbit is subject to), or you'll be living under some form of civilization created entirely by men (because they're always the winners of war) that prevents the law of the jungle and allows you to live without being subject to that.

This is what's hilarious about leftists, their whining, and their constant anti-white racism and anti-male sexism.  If you actually remove white men from the equation, you don't get some lesbian utopia, you just revert back to the law of the jungle and instead of civilization being propped up by semi-rational men, it would instead by run by insane men from prisons who just murder people for fun.

TLDR:  the white male that built modern democracy in Greece and later republics isn't the "oppressor".  Getting rid of him just reverts you back to the law of the jungle where you have no rights at all because he's the one propping you up to have any type of rights or freedom in the first place.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> Standard selfish and delusional viewpoint from leftist propaganda outlets based entirely on fake premises.  The first fake premise is that natural selection doesn't exist and the world is inherently a peaceful place.  False.  The default state of the world is war because earth is a closed ecosystem, caged deathmatch, and women are incapable of competiting in that contest against men.
> 
> So for any organism traversing the planet called earth, you'll either be subject to the law of the jungle where the stronger person does whatever they want to you (just like what any deer or rabbit is subject to), or you'll be living under some form of civilization created entirely by men (because they're always the winners of war) that prevents the law of the jungle and allows you to live without being subject to that.
> 
> ...


Wow, what an off topic comment that looks so incoherent as if it was written by a cheap AI, and worse of all it has nothing to do with the comment it is replying to that just states "I actually don’t like the 50’s style nor way of life. I find the style to be bland and pretty boring. The culture was literally the worst for anyone who wasn’t a White Cishet man."

The topic of the post you are replying is "50's style and way of life".
The opinion is "that it is bland and boring, and it casted out every one but a small subgroup of the population", a known fact considering 50's America didn't only love Apartheid, but also women had little more liberty than in Saudi Arabia.

Nothing in your reply deals with those topics, and your post looks like crazy lunatic propaganda to be honest.


----------



## Seliph (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> Standard selfish and delusional viewpoint from leftist propaganda outlets based entirely on fake premises. The first fake premise is that natural selection doesn't exist and the world is inherently a peaceful place. False. The default state of the world is war because earth is a closed ecosystem, caged deathmatch, and women are incapable of competiting in that contest against men.


Incel alert


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 13, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> looks like crazy lunatic propaganda to be honest.



I stated facts about how the world works in reality, aka not imaginary leftist nonsense, and your reply is just random babbling claiming anything that's not Marxism is "lunatic propaganda".  It's not my fault you're unable to comprehend how the world works.

Force is the sole overriding consensus mechanism for deciding what gets done, and at both an individual level + a collective level, it just so happens that men and western men in general from the Greeks, to Romans, to modern America have wielded the most overwhelming amount of force.

It doesn't matter if you think the world should be run by women, squirrels, or dolphins instead.  The world is governed by the law of the jungle and natural selection, and those groups are incapable of competing against human men to determine the law of the land as shown through tens/hundreds of thousands of years of precedent.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> I stated facts about how the world works in reality, aka not imaginary leftist nonsense, and your reply is just random babbling claiming anything that's not Marxism is "lunatic propaganda".  It's not my fault you're unable to comprehend how the world works.
> 
> Force is the sole overriding consensus mechanism for deciding what gets done, and at both an individual level + a collective level, it just so happens that men and western men in general from the Greeks, to Romans, to modern America have wielded the most overwhelming amount of force.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you think the world should be run by women, squirrels, or dolphins instead.  The world is governed by the law of the jungle and natural selection, and those groups are incapable of competing against human men to determine the law of the land as shown through tens/hundreds of thousands of years of precedent.


You only stated your retrograde fantasies, good try calling it facts. 

Anyway, whatever floats your boat,  kbye.


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 13, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Incel alert



It appears your defintion of "incel" is everyone that isn't transgender and spamming Twitter and this forum with leftist propaganda and lies.  What I typed was scientific fact.  It's even acknowledged as truth by the king of Marxist leftists himself - Mao - when he cited "political power flows entirely from the barrel of a gun."

Who makes the law of the land is decided by the consensus mechanism of force, not leftist crying and lies.  Which is why leftists are always trying to ban the 2nd amendment.  It's the best deterrent to preventing genocidal leftist tyranny. 

As a person on the political right, I could care less that you're a transgender.  What bothers me is the anti-white racism and misandry always pushed by this group.  It's like before they converted to women they were simping and placed women on a pedestal so thought attempting to convert to a woman would somehow be an upgrade. 

When you tell them patriarchy is the law of the land and is virtually guaranteed to be the law of the land forever because precedent shows men always outcompete women in force, they get all upset like "wtf, this was supposed to be an upgrade, not a downgrade!".


----------



## Seliph (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> men always outcompete women in force


A woman with a gun can easily outcompete a man without a gun. Your argument is based on easily disproven false assumptions.


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 13, 2020)

Seliph said:


> A woman with a gun can easily outcompete a man without a gun. Your argument is based on easily disproven false assumptions.



It seems all of your arguments rely upon the lie in your signature that you pretend is fact, that gender doesn't exist.  If that was true, natural selection would never have created different sexes in the first place and everyone would reproduce asexually like some type of lower organism like an amoeba.

To anyone above a caveman level of education, your arguments are easily spotted as lies.  Things like natural selection and evolution would also be required to not exist for the stuff you type to be true.  How stupid do you think people are that anyone would fall for such obvious lies?  You might be able to fool a 10 year old child or lower maybe, but not an actual adult.

Since different sexes in reality do exist - contrary to your lies - that implies a specialization of labor and defacto non-equality.  Where exactly in Darwin's Origin of Species did you read that natural selection creates equality in the first place?  Why are you spamming the forum with obvious lies?


----------



## Seliph (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> It seems all of your arguments rely upon the lie in your signature that you pretend is fact, that gender doesn't exist.  If that was true, natural selection would never have created different sexes in the first place and everyone would reproduce asexually like some type of lower organism like an amoeba.
> 
> To anyone above a caveman level of education, your arguments are easily spotted as lies.  Things like natural selection and evolution would also be required to not exist for the stuff you type to be true.  How stupid do you think people are that anyone would fall for such obvious lies?  You might be able to fool a 10 year old child or lower maybe, but not an actual adult.
> 
> Since different sexes in reality do exist - contrary to your lies - that implies a specialization of labor and defacto non-equality.  Where exactly in Darwin's Origin of Species did you read that natural selection creates equality in the first place?  Why are you spamming the forum with obvious lies?


You were unable to address my argument about a woman with a gun I see


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 13, 2020)

Seliph said:


> You were unable to address my argument about a woman with a gun I see



It's a bogus, Marxist argument that assumes equality by default.  Even if you assume manual dexterity affecting things like guns is identical (turns out it's not, men test higher in spatial fields which would likely have an affect while women test higher in things like linguistics), there's a million other externalities for who wins in a contest of force or war beside simply the ability to pick up a gun.

Since nature created different sexes which implies defacto specialization of labor and non-equality, by the time you pick up a gun thinking you're going to "defeat the patriarchy", that weapon could already be superceded by a new invention.  What percent of military industrial complex inventors and workers do you think are male vs female?

Men evolved to do things like hunt and go to war and women didn't.  It's called specialization of labor.  And those traits would play out in any modern day context.  Some random outliers are meaningless and don't count for anything.  Only the bell curve matters. 

Why do men test better in these spatial testings?  Because men who tested poorly in them would be bad at throwing a spear at a deer or whatever and would starve and die.  It's simple natural selection.  

Why do women test better at linguistics?  Because linguistics is basically just the art of trying to deceive or manipulate people into getting them to do something to acquire resources without force.  Women lacked at force so became better at deception.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm just gonna sit back and watch the chaos unfold


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 13, 2020)

Cryoraptor said:


> I'm just gonna sit back and watch the chaos unfold


I don't enjoy this type of BS to be honest.
I will just leave it be, nothing good will come out of trying to discuss with some fanatic that seems to monologue his fantasies around and avoid replying to any point in the posts he quotes. That is no discussion, no conversation, it's just a mad man monologuing his fantasies out.


----------



## Seliph (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> It's a bogus, Marxist argument that assumes equality by default.  Even if you assume manual dexterity affecting things like guns is identical (turns out it's not, men test higher in spatial fields which would likely have an affect while women test higher in things like linguistics), there's a million other externalities for who wins in a contest of force or war beside simply the ability to pick up a gun.
> 
> Since nature created different sexes which implies defacto specialization of labor and non-equality, by the time you pick up a gun thinking you're going to "defeat the patriarchy", that weapon could already be superceded by a new invention.  What percent of military industrial complex inventors and workers do you think are male vs female?
> 
> Men evolved to do things like hunt and go to war and women didn't.  It's called specialization of labor.  And those traits would play out in any modern day context.  Some random outliers are meaningless and don't count for anything.  Only the bell curve matters.


I don't think everyone is equal nor am I a Marxist. I'm just saying a woman with a gun could definitely beat a man without a gun which disproves that men are inherently superior in force. Any woman can wield any weapon and any man can wield any weapon. Muscle mass differences between men and women mean nothing when technology is taken into consideration. Your ideas are antiquated and make no sense in the modern world. We're not hunter-gatherers anymore, we live in a world where technology can bridge any gap in equality, you just hold onto weirdo patriarchal ideas of the past because it makes you feel more self-important than you actually are.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Oct 13, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I will just leave it be


Then does_ not_ leave it be...


----------



## KingBlank (Oct 13, 2020)

bi388 said:


> Megaman Battle Network is better than the classic series. The Wii U currently has a better 1st party library than The Switch. Bethesda is an absolute trash company and harmful to gaming as a whole.


Dude, you are speaking my language - I agree on all points. Not sure if the MMBN being better than the classic series counts as unpopular, I think Battle Network is capcoms best selling Mega Man series.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 13, 2020)

Cryoraptor said:


> Where I live, the water is hard as fuck and tastes like chalk sometimes, so bottled water can make pure water drinkable for those who live in areas of hard water.


They don't sell filters or purifiers or anything, where you live? That's...quite unfortunate, actually.

<Insert insensitive joke about "hard water = ice" and "you should melt it first" here>

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bi388 said:


> Megaman Battle Network is better than the classic series. The Wii U currently has a better 1st party library than The Switch. Bethesda is an absolute trash company and harmful to gaming as a whole.


The Wii U still has exclusive access to Twilight Princess HD, The Wind Waker HD, DS Virtual Console, and I guess Xenoblade X. Also backwards-compatible with Wii games, though only around three are actually enjoyable due to barely using the dysfunctional motion controls - Super Paper Mario, Twilight Princess Wii, and Super Smash Bros. Brawl.

So yep, there's still reason to love the unfortunately-named-and-marketed console.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> It's a bogus, Marxist argument that assumes equality by default.  Even if you assume manual dexterity affecting things like guns is identical (turns out it's not, men test higher in spatial fields which would likely have an affect while women test higher in things like linguistics), there's a million other externalities for who wins in a contest of force or war beside simply the ability to pick up a gun.
> 
> Since nature created different sexes which implies defacto specialization of labor and non-equality, by the time you pick up a gun thinking you're going to "defeat the patriarchy", that weapon could already be superceded by a new invention.  What percent of military industrial complex inventors and workers do you think are male vs female?
> 
> ...


I get at what you are saying for the most part. Men and Women do have differences beyond just the privates, for sure. However, civilization is not 100% done by males on their own.  Also, the roles of men and women have always, even now differ by culture, some, like those in Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, Somalia, and many areas of Pakistan and still in certain parts of India, are highly patriarchal in one way or another, and in most cases the choices of adult females outside the house is limited and have a status that is like that of, or slightly above, a child's status. Others, like a number of Amerindian tribes (especially pre-Columbus) and some peoples in Sub-Saharan Africa, The Hmong of South China, Vietnam, Loas, and Thailand, as well as in Polynesia, are less rigid in terms of women freely going outside the home.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 13, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> I get at what you are saying for the most part. Men and Women do have differences beyond just the privates, for sure. However, civilization is not 100% done by males on their own.  Also, the roles of men and women have always, even now differ by culture, some, like those in Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, Somalia, and many areas of Pakistan and still in certain parts of India, are highly patriarchal in one way or another, and in most cases the choices of adult females outside the house is limited and have a status that is like that of, or slightly above, a child's status. Others, like a number of Amerindian tribes (especially pre-Columbus) and some peoples in Sub-Saharan Africa, The Hmong of South China, Vietnam, Loas, and Thailand, as well as in Polynesia, are less rigid in terms of women freely going outside the home.


Do we have any right to criticise or try to change another country's culture, though? Sure, how they treat women might seem horrid to us Westerners, but that doesn't mean we should go in there and forcibly alter their culture.
You know what trying to do that causes? War - where no-one wins.


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 13, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> Do we have any right to criticise or try to change another country's culture, though? Sure, how they treat women might seem horrid to us Westerners, but that doesn't mean we should go in there and forcibly alter their culture.
> You know what trying to do that causes? War - where no-one wins.


What a garbage opinion. Well, I guess this is the thread to share it. Yes, we can and should criticise oppression at every opportunity.

That said, judging by your typical comments I don't buy that you actually think that women are treated unfairly around the world. You seem to have more of a "women are inferior to men and men are being oppressed by feminism" mentality. You don't do a very good job of masking your hatred of women, my guy.

So much so that you RAGE at the idea that you can play as "violent bitches" in videogames when, in your ill-informed opinion, women should only be involved when it deals with women problems "like anxiety girls face when growing up, blood, etc." 

I've hinted at this to you before but I'm actually a little worried about your mental health. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2020)

Pls for the love of god don’t tell stealphie I said this, but I think professor Layton is better than ace attorney


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 13, 2020)

There are biological differences between men and women. Though, if a women works hard enough at something she can obtain psychical strength on par with a man, but women usually aren't born with the bigger stronger bones that men are born with. Pointing out differences between the two sexes isn't sexist or doesn't mean you hate women, it just means you live in reality and not some fantasy world. I'm also talking real biological men and biological women and not the type that thinks they are the opposite sex.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> What a garbage opinion. Well, I guess this is the thread to share it. Yes, we can and should criticise oppression at every opportunity.
> 
> That said, judging by your typical comments I don't buy that you actually think that women are treated unfairly around the world. You seem to have more of a "women are inferior to men and men are being oppressed by feminism" mentality. You don't do a very good job of masking your hatred of women, my guy.
> 
> ...


>everything I don't like is oppression!
Sure thing, Ericzander, dear Mr. Woke, go on ahead and keeps sneering at those who are even so much as slightly critical of feminism regardless of the context. I am not a hater of women simply for being alive nor is user RichardtheKing, soylent dumbfuck. Fuckheads like you and Lilith are livid about western police brutality against the "oppressed", such as with the BLM crowd, and ""cultural appropriation"", yet don't give a single FUCK about Hong Kong losing its freedom, nor the Uighurs or Tibetans being culturally repressed and suppressed by Red China, and how the majority of the people living in Cuba are being treated by the government for any mere word or writing of dissent. Ditto for how both Red China and Cuba heavily censor the internet, and the shit that the people of the West Bank and especially Gaza Strip have to go through by the Israelis. EXAMPLES: Phosphorous bombing, blockades and trade restrictions.


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 13, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> What a garbage opinion. Well, I guess this is the thread to share it. Yes, we can and should criticise oppression at every opportunity.
> 
> That said, judging by your typical comments I don't buy that you actually think that women are treated unfairly around the world. You seem to have more of a "women are inferior to men and men are being oppressed by feminism" mentality. You don't do a very good job of masking your hatred of women, my guy.
> 
> ...


ok Mr. Woke


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 13, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> and in most cases the choices of adult females outside the house is limited and have a status that is like that of, or slightly above, a child's status.



That's because:

"_What has been will be again, and what has been done will be done again; there is nothing new under the sun.Is there a case where one can say, “Look, this is new”? It has already existed in the ages before us_"

These cultures have already experienced when weak men simp and undeservedly put women up on a pedestal.  It turned out badly.  Due to the specialization of labor inherit in there being two sexes, women are biologically wired to believe the male is supposed to provide them with free resources.  Hence why they think men should pay for dinner, house, wedding, wedding ring, car, and everything else.  

In days of the caveman, this wasn't a big deal.  You needed to go out and hunt for yourself anyway.  If you go kill a deer, there would be leftovers anyway, so you could feed the wife without a huge amount of extra effort.  The female then does other tasks while you're busy.  Standard division of labor.

This is NOT how modern civilization functions.  These suburban, iphone zombie women are the main arbiters of the keeping up with the Jones mentality.  They want the male to provide them with a new fancy car, giant house they don't need, constant vacations, diamond rings, etc.  

As you can see, interacting with women in the caveman days wasn't entirely a negative for men, but now it's just a giant burden.  Modern women essentially want to enslave a man into being a "salary man" indentured servant.  In modern marriage, you're willingly throwing away your freedom for no reason to become a slave.  There's no such thing as men 'exploiting' women whatsoever in the modern age, it's entirely women exploiting weak and stupid men that don't understand the paradigm at play.

If men refuse to marry because they have no desire to be slaves, the women simply lobby for the government to be their provider in some type of socialist dystopia that eventually collapses with millions of people dying.  This is why these countries don't allow women to do things like vote.  Women are inherently, biologically, resource extractors.  The second you allow them to vote, you are 100% guaranteed to have communism and eventual total collapse:


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 13, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> >everything I don't like is oppression!
> Sure thing, Ericzander, dear Mr. Woke, go on ahead and keeps sneering at those who are even so much as slightly critical of feminism regardless of the context. I am not a hater of women simply for being alive nor is user RichardtheKing, soylent dumbfuck. Fuckheads like you and Lilith are livid about western police brutality against the "oppressed", such as with the BLM crowd, and ""cultural appropriation"", yet don't give a single FUCK about Hong Kong losing its freedom, nor the Uighurs or Tibetans being culturally repressed and suppressed by Red China, and how the majority of the people living in Cuba are being treated by the government for any mere word or writing of dissent. Ditto for how both Red China and Cuba heavily censor the internet, and the shit that the people of the West Bank and especially Gaza Strip have to go through by the Israelis. EXAMPLES: Phosphorous bombing, blockades and trade restrictions.


Yep. That's totally what I am. *I'm* the one jumping to conclusions.

From my comment you've accurately surmised that I think you're a hater of women just because you're alive and that I don't care about Hong Kong or the Uighurs, or how people in Cuba are treated, or the Palestinians. 

Wait... What's that? Hold on. As it turns out I DO care about all of those things. Strange. Turns out I'm super critical of China, Cuba, and Israel. But nah, maybe your conclusions about what I really think are correct and I'm just a soylent dumbfuck.

After all, when I said "we can and should criticise oppression at every opportunity" I clearly meant that I don't care about oppression.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> That's because:
> 
> "_What has been will be again, and what has been done will be done again; there is nothing new under the sun.Is there a case where one can say, “Look, this is new”? It has already existed in the ages before us_"
> 
> ...


What's the solution to all this then?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2020)

Fan games aren’t as amazing as everyone says they are(some are though, like some sonic fan games, such as sonic robo blast 2)


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 13, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fan games aren’t as amazing as everyone says they are


99% are trash, 1% are amazing and better than OG games


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 13, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> What a garbage opinion. Well, I guess this is the thread to share it. Yes, we can and should criticise oppression at every opportunity.
> 
> That said, judging by your typical comments I don't buy that you actually think that women are treated unfairly around the world. You seem to have more of a "women are inferior to men and men are being oppressed by feminism" mentality. You don't do a very good job of masking your hatred of women, my guy.
> 
> ...


Considering men do have legitimate issues that are being all but ignored due to third-wave feminism - for example, boys underperforming in school, men receiving harsher sentences than women, the majority of the homeless and prison populations being male, most suicide victims and workplace fatality victims are male, men have fewer reproductive rights than women (a woman can get an abortion without informing her husband, child custody cases are clearly biased against the father and towards the mother), any man who is next to children or who wants to spend time with children is automatically seen as a potential pedophile (resulting in known cases of airline attendants asking men to move just because he was sitting next to a kid), and when it comes to accusations of sexual harassment or sexual assault made by women against men the presumption of innocence is almost always ignored and his life is immediately destroyed, amongst other issues - and I myself have been victimised by women in the past...yeah, men are indeed being "oppressed" by women, if that word even means anything anymore.

As for me not liking playing as women, so what? How does that affect you? It's my own preference, and - in case you forgot - my favourite Switch game is Xenoblade Chronicles 2, where most Blades are - *gasp* - female! I can put that preference aside if it's a good game with a good story, or if the fact the playable character is female is never brought up - look at the Portal duo, which I also quite enjoy.

Nice try, "Mr Woke".


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2020)

I swear to god, if you make something for people to write their unpopular opinions, it turns into a political shitshow


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 13, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> men are indeed being "oppressed" by women


But by saying a sentence like this, you aren't much better than the insane 3rd wave feminist misandrists who see all men as oppressors because of a few inequalities, most of which aren't actually inequalities and almost all most men have no control over.

The correct way to phrase this sentence would be:
"Men face discrimination in some areas of law and society", rather than "Men are being oppressed by women", which I agree with btw, there are more inequalities regarding men than with women in modern society which are actually down to bs social factors. But in the same vein, most women have no control over these either and it's a problem with society at large.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2020)

Xenoblade Chronicles 2 isn’t that good


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 13, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I swear to god, if you make something for people to write their unpopular opinions, it turns into a political shitshow


It seems to have taken 30-something pages but yes, inevitably it turns into politics/ideology once that one edgelord makes a comment that riles someone up who's political opinion in turn riles other individuals up, and so on.


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 13, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> Considering men do have legitimate issues that are being all but ignored due to third-wave feminism - for example, boys underperforming in school, men receiving harsher sentences than women, the majority of the homeless and prison populations being male, most suicide victims and workplace fatality victims are male, men have fewer reproductive rights than women (a woman can get an abortion without informing her husband, child custody cases are clearly biased against the father and towards the mother), any man who is next to children or who wants to spend time with children is automatically seen as a potential pedophile (resulting in known cases of airline attendants asking men to move just because he was sitting next to a kid), and when it comes to accusations of sexual harassment or sexual assault made by women against men the presumption of innocence is almost always ignored and his life is immediately destroyed, amongst other issues - and I myself have been victimised by women in the past...yeah, men are indeed being "oppressed" by women, if that word even means anything anymore.
> 
> As for me not liking playing as women, so what? How does that affect you? It's my own preference, and - in case you forgot - my favourite Switch game is Xenoblade Chronicles 2, where most Blades are - *gasp* - female! I can put that preference aside if it's a good game with a good story, or if the fact the playable character is female is never brought up - look at the Portal duo, which I also quite enjoy.
> 
> Nice try, "Mr Woke".


ok Mr. Woke


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 13, 2020)

Cryoraptor said:


> What's the solution to all this then?



It will play out similar to how I stated.  Men en masse will start to refuse to marry because they have no desire to be slaves to women that view them as disposable and expendable 'resource providers'.  Right now as we speak, men spend decades providing for women only to be repaid by them waking up one morning and saying "I'm bored.  I want a divorce". 

Then in divorce court they say things like "I just wasn't happy anymore" as their excuse for the divorce and demand 1/2 of the man's stuff and even further alimony payments on top of that.  Do women accept "I'm bored.  I'm just not happy anymore" as a valid excuse for a man wanting a divorce?  Hell no.  They would attempt to paint the main as evil for saying anything remotely close.

We live in a gynocentric dystopia that undeservedly places women on a pedestal while they pretend to be 'oppressed'.  As men continue to refuse to marry, civilization will continue to deteriorate and implode until it all goes back to square one again with women being considered men's property in marriage.

The only way men would agree to marriage at all is by viewing their marriage as an investment.  Why would they spend decades working as a slave to give the woman free stuff for no reason if the woman can just wake up one day and say "I'm bored.  Taking all your stuff.  Thanks for nothing.  Cya!".

Feminists themselves have even written about the phenomenon that anytime you allow the ball to be played in the woman's court, the woman inherently views the male and disposable and expendable.  It's why if there's a noise in the middle of the night or a large spider the female tries to get the male to investigate...because they believe the male is expendable and they're more important.

The male can never allow the woman to be in charge of anything or you're going to be a slave or the equivalent of cannon fodder.  Men take pity upon women, but women do not take pity upon men to an equal extent.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> It will play out similar to how I stated.  Men en masse will start to refuse to marry because they have no desire to be slaves to women that view them as disposable and expendable 'resource providers'.  Right now as we speak, men spend decades providing for women only to be repaid by them waking up one morning and saying "I'm bored.  I want a divorce".
> 
> Then in divorce court they say things like "I just wasn't happy anymore" as their excuse for the divorce and demand 1/2 of the man's stuff and even further alimony payments on top of that.  Do women accept "I'm bored.  I'm just not happy anymore" as a valid excuse for a man wanting a divorce?  Hell no.  They would attempt to paint the main as evil for saying anything remotely close.
> 
> ...


That's not a solution. How do we stop the collapse of society?


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> It will play out similar to how I stated.  Men en masse will start to refuse to marry because they have no desire to be slaves to women that view them as disposable and expendable 'resource providers'.  Right now as we speak, men spend decades providing for women only to be repaid by them waking up one morning and saying "I'm bored.  I want a divorce".
> 
> Then in divorce court they say things like "I just wasn't happy anymore" as their excuse for the divorce and demand 1/2 of the man's stuff and even further alimony payments on top of that.  Do women accept "I'm bored.  I'm just not happy anymore" as a valid excuse for a man wanting a divorce?  Hell no.  They would attempt to paint the main as evil for saying anything remotely close.
> 
> ...


there is just too much here to unpack 

I am truly at a loss for words 

I think you won the internet 

Maybe therapy will help

We probably both need it at this point


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> It will play out similar to how I stated.  Men en masse will start to refuse to marry because they have no desire to be slaves to women that view them as disposable and expendable 'resource providers'.  Right now as we speak, men spend decades providing for women only to be repaid by them waking up one morning and saying "I'm bored.  I want a divorce".
> 
> Then in divorce court they say things like "I just wasn't happy anymore" as their excuse for the divorce and demand 1/2 of the man's stuff and even further alimony payments on top of that.  Do women accept "I'm bored.  I'm just not happy anymore" as a valid excuse for a man wanting a divorce?  Hell no.  They would attempt to paint the main as evil for saying anything remotely close.
> 
> ...


Nevermind @RichardTheKing, I take back everything I said about your comment. THIS comment is the one true garbage opinion.

You win this thread, r0ach.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 13, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Nevermind @RichardTheKing, I take back everything I said about your comment. THIS comment is the one true garbage opinion.
> 
> You win this thread, r0ach.


How is this a "garbage opinion", when it's actually true? Marriage rates have indeed decreased; men are indeed less willing to marry; women do indeed file for divorce and effectively legally rob their ex-husband based on flimsy and unacceptable "reasons" like the one r0ach suggested.
It's not a subjective opinion, nor is it "garbage" - it's objective fact, and a sign of just how rotten society has become. We need more people to realise society's diseased nature, so it can be cured, if you pardon the analogy.


----------



## Chary (Oct 13, 2020)

As a woman, I'd like to assuage everyone's fears and admit that yes, we all exist to undermine men and turn them into our ultimate underlings. I feel nothing in my soul except the desire to enslave men. Be afraid.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 13, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> How is this a "garbage opinion", when it's actually true? Marriage rates have indeed decreased; men are indeed less willing to marry; women do indeed file for divorce and effectively legally rob their ex-husband based on flimsy and unacceptable "reasons" like the one r0ach suggested.
> It's not a subjective opinion, nor is it "garbage" - it's objective fact, and a sign of just how rotten society has become. We need more people to realise society's diseased nature, so it can be cured, if you pardon the analogy.


How do we cure society?


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 13, 2020)

Cryoraptor said:


> How do we cure society?


Men should accept their subservience to women. It's the only way to truly achieve lasting peace.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> It will play out similar to how I stated.  Men en masse will start to refuse to marry because they have no desire to be slaves to women that view them as disposable and expendable 'resource providers'.  Right now as we speak, men spend decades providing for women only to be repaid by them waking up one morning and saying "I'm bored.  I want a divorce".
> 
> Then in divorce court they say things like "I just wasn't happy anymore" as their excuse for the divorce and demand 1/2 of the man's stuff and even further alimony payments on top of that.  Do women accept "I'm bored.  I'm just not happy anymore" as a valid excuse for a man wanting a divorce?  Hell no.  They would attempt to paint the main as evil for saying anything remotely close.
> 
> ...




So what you're saying is that your wife left you because you're a loser

Oof.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Oct 13, 2020)

Nintendo and apple makes the same thing over and over again.
Nintendo and apple fanboys are losers who don't see this, which is why most of them have no personalities and never "grow up".


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 13, 2020)

Cryoraptor said:


> That's not a solution. How do we stop the collapse of society?



You don't for numerous reasons.  The first reason is:  people don't learn from history, or they think past accounts of history aren't legitimate, or leftists attempt to erase or censor history, or they think 'this time will be different', and the people are required to experience lessons firsthand to see the effects.

The second is complexity theory.  A system requires an ever increasing amount of inputs to keep functioning but the ability to apply those inputs either deteriorates or the payoff in doing so becomes nill, so it doesn't happen.  The system then reverts to a lower complexity level, typically with something like a dark ages sweeping out the previous stuff.

A lot of these Nazi-scientist-like, government round table groups like the Club of Rome and others claim the Earth's sustainable carrying capacity is 500 million people and they want to cull off the billions of others.  Even if you want this to happen and acknowledge dark ages are cyclical, allowing or attempting to force a new dark ages could wipe out humanity in the process, never to recover.  So the cure is even worse than the disease.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> You don't for numerous reasons.  The first reason is:  people don't learn from history, or they think past accounts of history aren't legitimate, or leftists attempt to erase or censor history, or they think 'this time will be different', and the people are required to experience lessons firsthand to see the effects.
> 
> The second is complexity theory.  A system requires an ever increasing amount of inputs to keep functioning but the ability to apply those inputs either deteriorates or the payoff in doing so becomes nill, so it doesn't happen.  The system then reverts to a lower complexity level, typically with something like a dark ages sweeping out the previous stuff.
> 
> A lot of these Nazi-scientist-like, government round table groups like the Club of Rome and others claim the Earth's sustainable carrying capacity is 500 million people and they want to cull off the billions of others.  Even if you want this to happen and acknowledge dark ages are cyclical, allowing or attempting to force a new dark ages could wipe out humanity in the process, never to recover.  So the cure is even worse than the disease.


Looks like there was a dark ages that wiped out your brain cells


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 13, 2020)

The level of soy men in this thread seems about right for anything that involves discussion of Nintendo products.  I assume that's where you all ventured in from?


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> The level of soy men in this thread seems about right for anything that involves discussion of Nintendo products.  I assume that's where you all ventured in from?


Us women just have them under our thumb. And legs, for that matter. Men make great stools and footrests.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 13, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> You don't for numerous reasons.  The first reason is:  people don't learn from history, or they think past accounts of history aren't legitimate, or leftists attempt to erase or censor history, or they think 'this time will be different', and the people are required to experience lessons firsthand to see the effects.
> 
> The second is complexity theory.  A system requires an ever increasing amount of inputs to keep functioning but the ability to apply those inputs either deteriorates or the payoff in doing so becomes nill, so it doesn't happen.  The system then reverts to a lower complexity level, typically with something like a dark ages sweeping out the previous stuff.
> 
> A lot of these Nazi-scientist-like, government round table groups like the Club of Rome and others claim the Earth's sustainable carrying capacity is 500 million people and they want to cull off the billions of others.  Even if you want this to happen and acknowledge dark ages are cyclical, allowing or attempting to force a new dark ages could wipe out humanity in the process, never to recover.  So the cure is even worse than the disease.


Okay, you've lost me now.



r0achtheunsavory said:


> The level of soy men in this thread seems about right for anything that involves discussion of Nintendo products.  I assume that's where you all ventured in from?


Har Har funny reddit meme, ok troll


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 13, 2020)

Cryoraptor said:


> Okay, you've lost me now.
> Har Har funny reddit meme, ok troll


Honestly the real saint here is you, good forumgoer, for keeping it together amongst this sea of... Um... Enlightenment..?

Your patience is unmatched, and I salute you.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

4:3 is a better aspect ratio for portable devices than 16:9, 18:9 and 21:9, i'd say its also better at most applications for monitors and tvs too


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 14, 2020)

Scarlet said:


> Honestly the real saint here is you, good forumgoer, for keeping it together amongst this sea of... Um... Enlightenment..?
> 
> Your patience is unmatched, and I salute you.


I just don't react emotionally or try to deconstruct these people's arguments anymore. What I do is ask them what their solution is to the problem, and if they can't give a coherent response and go on an unrelated rant, they are repeating drivel they've read in toxic communities without actually understanding what it means and haven't formed their own opinion.

If you react emotionally to these people or try to find errors in their argument, that's what they want you to do because they can call you out as a triggered lib or soyboy and make their argument look credible. Throw a real spanner into their works and they panic and computer says no, so they just repeat what they said in hope to look intelligent when really they aren't.

Usually, the first person to resort to edgesults like 'soyman' and edgememes is the one talking shite.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

MadonnaProject said:


> Nintendo and apple makes the same thing over and over again.
> Nintendo and apple fanboys are losers who don't see this, which is why most of them have no personalities and never "grow up".


Dude this isn’t news to us Nintendo fanboys, we know this and have known this for years

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> As a woman, I'd like to assuage everyone's fears and admit that yes, we all exist to undermine men and turn them into our ultimate underlings. I feel nothing in my soul except the desire to enslave men. Be afraid.


I KNEW IT, and you all laughed at me when I came out


----------



## antiNT (Oct 14, 2020)

MadonnaProject said:


> Nintendo and apple makes the same thing over and over again.
> Nintendo and apple fanboys are losers who don't see this, which is why most of them have no personalities and never "grow up".


I mean, the difference between the Nintendo Switch and the Wii U is still greater than the difference between iPhone 7 and an iPhone 8. Nintendo doesn't exactly sell the same thing over and over.


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 14, 2020)

Cryoraptor said:


> I just don't react emotionally or try to deconstruct these people's arguments anymore. What I do is ask them what their solution is to the problem, and if they can't give a coherent response and go on an unrelated rant, they are repeating drivel they've read in toxic communities without actually understanding what it means and haven't formed their own opinion.
> 
> If you react emotionally to these people or try to find errors in their argument, that's what they want you to do because they can call you out as a triggered lib or soyboy and make their argument look credible. Throw a real spanner into their works and they panic and computer says no, so they just repeat what they said in hope to look intelligent when really they aren't.
> 
> Usually, the first person to resort to edgesults like 'soyman' and edgememes is the one talking shite.


Honestly, I want to be like you when I grow up. That's probably the best way to go about it.


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 14, 2020)

Scarlet said:


> Honestly the real saint here is you, good forumgoer, for keeping it together amongst this sea of... Um... Enlightenment..?



That's the real mystery of this forum.  It's probably the #1 most unrepresentative of society I've ever seen with people promoting policies that would typically all result in the destruction of civilization and pretend like if you don't agree with them something is wrong with you instead.

In the old days, they had these things called insane asylums.  Once they closed those down, they all formed the democrat party.  Never have I seen any type of video game forum where it's more common than uncommon that if you reply to any type of thread, odds are you're talking to some type of demented furry dressed in an animal suit.

When the internet first came out, it was not demented weirdos everywhere like this.  It was entirely engineers, programmers, scientists, whatever.  Now it's just a cesspool of dysfunctional weirdos.  Ironically, a lot of these people actually are programmers (but most not very good).

So I guess that narrows down the real question.  Is this forum just a reflection of the degredation and degeneration of society? Or is this forum actually more programmer orienatated than society at large and is the level of degeneration and dysfunction seen on this forum representative of the ill effects of self-isolation and staring at computer screens causing mental illness in programmers?

The transgender thing on this forum is also a real mystery.  What percent of the population is transgender?  Less than 1%?  Why is like 50% of this forum transgender with gay flags on every page you click on?  What the hell is going on here? 

It's a video game forum, not a dating or sex forum.  So none of this is relevant to anything, but people are essentially trying to force others into addressing it as a topic of discussion.  In other words, a video game forum is not the place for people to be posting about their bizarre sexual desires whether you're straight or gay.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 14, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> That's the real mystery of this forum.  It's probably the #1 most unrepresentative of society I've ever seen with people promoting policies that would typically all result in the destruction of civilization and pretend like if you don't agree with them something is wrong with you instead.
> 
> In the old days, they had these things called insane asylums.  Once they closed those down, they all formed the democrat party.  Never have I seen any type of video game forum where it's more common than uncommon that if you reply to any type of thread, odds are you're talking to some type of demented furry dressed in an animal suit.
> 
> ...


Nice troll

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ericzander said:


> Honestly, I want to be like you when I grow up. That's probably the best way to go about it.


Thanks I guess


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 14, 2020)

The words "nice troll" aren't a valid response to legitimate posts.  Like when I go outside of my house in the real world, I've never once met anyone claiming to be a "furry", yet these people are crawling all over this forum.  There's an obvious disconnect between this forum and reality.

Since none of my posts in this thread are actually unpopular opinions and are mostly just mainstream, objective reality or science, for an unpopular opinion I'd probably go with the fact Dark Souls and all the "Souls-like" games are terrible with clunky, bad controls and gameplay.

First time I played Skyrim I thought, "wow, this combat sucks compared to Dark Messiah of Might and Magic".  Then I played Dark Souls and was amazed at how bad the gameplay was, even making it seem like Skyrim gameplay was decent.  Games like the Witcher 3 were also complete garbage for gameplay compared to Dark Messiah of Might & Magic, but still better than Dark Souls.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> That's the real mystery of this forum.  It's probably the #1 most unrepresentative of society I've ever seen with people promoting policies that would typically all result in the destruction of civilization and pretend like if you don't agree with them something is wrong with you instead.
> 
> In the old days, they had these things called insane asylums.  Once they closed those down, they all formed the democrat party.  Never have I seen any type of video game forum where it's more common than uncommon that if you reply to any type of thread, odds are you're talking to some type of demented furry dressed in an animal suit.
> 
> ...


are you on fucking crack?


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 14, 2020)

Los Angeles is not America fyi.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2020)

This is unsavable.


----------

